# Basics and Fundamentals Of Dynamic Of Structures



## mecheil.edwar (11 أبريل 2010)

My Dear Brothers
I Arranged a notes to explain the above mentioned subject
but there are many photos I attached but I do not know how can I add in this dialoge box can any one help me to start this notes

I do not like to make it as a file and attach it because in this way the subject will not be effective
I would like to attach the photos with explanations here to be more effective
thanks in advance for helping


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 أبريل 2010)

مبادئ وأساسيات ديناميكا الأنشات​Basics And Fundamentals Of Dynamic Of Structures​​​مقدمة :​​لقد بحثت في كثير من المراجع التي تناولت هذا الموضوع ولقد استفدت كثيرا منها ولكن لم أجد كتابا يقدم شرحا كاملا يبدأ بالأساسيات ثم ينتهى بالأساليب المتقدمة للحلول .​​لهذا وجدت أنه من المفيد أن نقدم هذا الشرح لكى يوفر على الدارس الكثير من الوقت والمجهود وفى الوقت نفسه يستطيع الدارس الألمام بإساسيات هذا العلم الهام .​​وسوف نقسم هذه الدراسة إلى ثلاثة أجزاء​الجزء الأول سوف يقدم أساسيات هذا العلم​الجزء الثانى سوف يشرح الطرق الرياضية المستخدمة للحلول​الجزء الثالث سوف يشرح هندسة الزلازل والربط بين ديناميكا الانشات والكود الأمريكى الشهير ال يو بى سي​​وقد أعتمدت فى هذا الشرح مراعاة التبسيط قدر الأمكان مع مراعاة التركيز على المفاهيم الأساسية وفهمها بشكل جيد ​​أتمنى أن أقدم شيئا مفيدا لزملائى المهندسين وكل الذين سيتابعون معنا هذه الدراسة الشيقه​​​​ ميخائيل أدوار ميخائيل
Mecheil Edwar Mecheil


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع مهم وإلى الأمام 
الرجاء إرفاق الشرح 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## king of rap (11 أبريل 2010)

في إنتظار الشرح ، شكرا لك


----------



## hassananas (11 أبريل 2010)

في إنتظار الشرح و الموجود بالعربيه قليل جدا بل نادر شكرا لك
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## taher farag (12 أبريل 2010)

*في إنتظار الشرح و الموجود بالعربيه قليل جدا بل نادر شكرا لك
ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## taher farag (12 أبريل 2010)

*:13::13::13:في إنتظار الشرح و الموجود بالعربيه قليل جدا بل نادر شكرا لك*
*ولك جزيل الشكر:67::67::67:*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2010)

Chapter 1​​1.1​مقدمة​أولا قبل أن نبدء فى الشرح نود أن نذكر ما هى المصادر التى سنبنى عليها هذا العلم .​يجب أن نعرف أن هذا العلم مؤسس على علم الميكانيكا الجزء الخاص بالديناميكا ثانيا علم الأهتزازات ​Vibrations or oscillation​​ثالثا علم تحليل الانشات ​Structural analysis​​قبل أن نبدء بالشرح علينا أولا أن نركز على النقاط الأتية وهى​المعادلات الرياضية ما هى ألا أداة نسجل بها فهمنا للظواهر الفيزيائية التى ندرسها​فقبل أن نغوص فى أى معادلات رياضية ونكتب مئات المعادلات يجب أولا أن نتاكد من فهمنا الجيد لتلك المعادلات فالرياضيات هى وسيلة للتعبير عن المفاهيم الفيزيائية التى ندرسها فلا يجب أن ننسي الغاية وسط مئات الأطنان من المعادلات التى نغرق فيها بدون الفهم السليم والبسيط للعلم الذى ندرسه.​​​2.1​لماذا ظهر علم ديناميكا الانشاءات؟​​أريد أن أطرح عليكم هذا السؤال لماذا ظهر علم ديناميكا الانشاءات؟​ما هى الأجابة ... أولا لنستعرض معا علم الميكانك الذى يعتبر الأب الشرعى لعلم الأنشاءات عموما​كما نعلم الأجسام عامة أما ساكنة أو متحركة ​لو لدينا جسم ساكن نطبق عليه قوانين الاستاتيكا التى تعلمناها فى تحليل الانشاءات والتى أصبحت مالوفة لجميع مهندسى التصميم​​لو الجسم فى حالة حركة نستخدم قوانين نيوتن للحركه ​​يعنى لو رسمنا كمرة وعليها حمل واحد طن وبحرها 5 متر هل فى مشكلة فى حل هذه الكمرة؟​​طبعا لا يوجد مشكلة سنقوم بدراسة الكمرة وتطبيق قوانين الاتزان ثم بعد ذلك حساب ردود الأفعال ​​​​​لنفترض الان أن لدينا سيارة ترتكز على سطح أملس ونقوم بدفعها بقوة مقدارها 1000 نيوتن وكتلة هذه السيارة 200 كجم ما هى معادلات الحركة لهذه السيارة؟​​من قوانين الحركة ​​External Forces = Mass * Acceleration
This motion in one direction

So,
F = m * a

1000 = 200 * a 
So acceleration = 5 m/sec2

يعنى الجسم المتحرك نطبق عليه قوانين الحركة والجسم الساكن قوانين الاتزان أذن أين علم الأهتزاز أو ديناميك الأنشاءات؟​​حتى الان لم نقدم أجابة على السؤال ​​لنستعرض معا هذه المسألة ​​مسطرة مرنة مصنوعة من البلاستيك وضعنها فى وضع راسي وقمنا بتثبيت قاعدتها من أسفل وتركنها حرة الحركة من أعلى ​​ثم قمنا بعد ذلك بثنيها أفقيا مسافة 5 سم ثم تركناها ​​​ستبدء هذه المسطرة في الاهتزاز حول محور تثبيتها ذهابا وعودة​الان لو أردنا أن ندرس هذه المسالة هى ليست ديناميك حركة بدليل وجود الجزء السفلى من المسطرة في حالة سكون أليس كذلك؟​​وفى نفس الوقت هي ليست مسألة أستاتيكا بدليل كل أجزاء المسطرة باستثناء القاعدة فى حالة حركة​​لقد أقتربنا من الأجابة الأن ولكن قبل أن نصل ألاجابة لنفكر معا فى المسالة الاتية ​​لدينا كمرة بسيطة الأرتكاز بحرها 10 متر وفى منتصف بحرها أنزلنا حمل مقداره 1 طن لنهمل وزن الكمرة هذا الحمل أدى لحدوث أنحناء رأسى يساوي 5 سم ​أذن هذا الحمل أكسب أو منح هذه الكمرة قدرا من الطاقة يساوى كما نعلم المسافة التى تحركتها القوة فى مقدار القوة​​Energy = Force * Distance = 1 ton * 5cm = 5 ton.cm
​أذن الكمرة الان تختزل قدرا من الطاقة يساوى 5 ​لو رفعنا هذا الحمل من على الكمرة أين ستذهب تلك الطاقة؟؟​كما نعلم الطاقة لا تفنى ولكن تتحول من صورة لأخرى ​ستقول لى سترجع الكمرة إلى وضعها الأصلى أتفق معك ​ولكن أسألك سؤال أخر أليست جميع نقاط الكمرة ما عدا الركائز سوف تتحرك من وضع السكون لكى ترجع إلى وضعها الأصلى نعم​أذن جميع هذه النقاط قد اكتسبت سرعة ... نعم هى كذلك​إذن تحولت الطاقة إلى طاقة حركة ... نعم هى كذلك​​أليست هذه أشبه بمسألة السبرنج الذى أذا شددناه ظل يتأرجح صعودا وهبوطا نعم​​ولكنك لم تفسر لنا كيف ستعود الكمرة لحالة السكون ؟​الكمرة سترجع لحالة السكون نتيجة لوجود قوى أحتكاك داخلية مع كل حركة رأسيه للكمرة تستهلك جزء من طاقة التى أختزلتها الكمرة ألى أن تصل لحالة السكون​​والان نريد أن نقدم أجابة ل السؤال لماذا ظهر علم ديناميكا الانشاءات؟​​الأجابة أنه لا يوجد جسم يمكن أن نطلق عليه انه ساكن سكونا مطلقا طالما أنه يتعرض لأحمال لكى يصل إلى السكون الذى نعرفه والذى ندرسه فى التحليل الأستاتيكى يحدث هذا فقط بعد أن يكون مر من مرحلة الأهتزاز إلى السكون الذى نعرفه وهو ما يعرف بتخامد الجسم ​وسوف نقدم شرحا مستفيضا لكل هذه النقاط​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2010)

3.1​أمثلة للأهتزاز وملاحظات هامة​ 
المثال الاول​لو نظرنا إلى شجرة أثناء هبوب عاصفة وبعد توقف العاصفة ماذا سنلاحظ؟​سنلاحظ تأرجح الأغصان يمينا ويسارا أو ما يمكن أن نسميه أهتزاز​ 
المثال الثاني ​لو أحضرنا مكعب من الخشب 10سم *10سم وارتفاعه 4 سم ووضعناه في الماء وضغطنا بقوة لاسفل وتركنا المكعب ماذا سيحدث؟​سيظل المكعب يرتفع وينخفض فى الماء إلى أن يسكن وهو ما يعنى حدوث أهتزاز​​المثال الثالث ​بندول الساعة ​​إذن علينا أن نعرف أن ظاهرة الأهتزاز هى ظاهرة موجودة فى أشياء كثيرة من حولنا علينا أن نفكر ونذكر المزيد من الأمثلة.​​والان بعد المقدمة السابقة وبعد ذكر تلك الأمثلة وبعد أن وضحنا أن العناصر الأنشائية التى ندرسها ونتيجة تعرضها لأحمال ورفع هذه الأحمال يحدث لها أهتزاز بشكل أو بأخر وبما أن قوانين الأستاتيك التى ندرسها لم تقدم لنا حلا لمشكلة الأهتزاز فنحن الان نريد أن نعرف ما هى الطريقة التى يمكن بها أن نأخذ بعين الأعتبار ظاهرة الأهتزاز وكيف يمكن تمثيلها وما هو النموذج الرياضى لها هذا هو ما سنجيب عليه فى الفقرات القادمة.​​وقبل أن نترك هذه الفقرة نود أن نقول أن جميع العناصر الانشائية الموجزدة من حولنا تتعرض بشكل أو باخر لأهتزاز كل ما هنالك أننا درسنا عشرات السنوات علم الأنشاءات كائن تلك الأنشاءات خامدة لا حياة فيها وبالتالى حينما نريد أن نتخيل المسالة بشكل أخر ونريد أن نأخذ بعين الأعتبار الجزء الديناميكى فى المنشات حتما سيكون الموضوع فى بادئ الأمر غير مستساغ لكن بالتفكير الفيزيائى المنطقى سوف نستوعب تلك النظرة الجديدة للمنشات ويصبح الموضوع متوافق بالنسبة لنا ويتمشى مع الحس الهندسى لنا كمهندسين​لدينا سبرنج له الخصائص التالية:​​4.1​كيف نمثل مسألة الأهتزاز؟​والان كيف نمثل المسألة رياضيا​أولالنتفق على بعض المفاهيم​لو عندى كمرة بسيطة الأرتكاز أفقية بطول 5 متر وضعت عند منتصفها حمل قدره 10 ك نيوتن رأسى وبعد ذلك تم رفع الحمل​إذن الحمل منح الكمرة مقدارا من الطاقة يساوى الحركة الرأسية للكمرة مضروبا فى الحمل​​أذن سوف أستبدل الكمرة بسبرنج يعمل كخزان للطاقة ​وبعد ذلك نحسب مقدار الانحناء فى الكمرة الذى أحدثه الحمل وليكن 5 سم أذن جساءة الأسبرنج تساوى 10ك نيوتن /5سم = 2 ك نيوتن /سم​​The spring Stiffness will be assigned as K​K = force / Deflection = 10 / 5 = 2 kN/cm
​The Force In the spring = K x distance 
​​يعنى من قانون هوك القوة فى الاسبرنج تساوى المسافة التى تحركها مضروبة فى جساءة الاسبرنج​​الأسبرنج نتيجة القوة أتحرك مسافة أكس وبعدين شلنا القوة ​أهمل وزن الاسبرنج ولنعتبر أن وزن الكمرة مركز فى منتصفها ​ 
Mass Of the Beam = m
​أصبحت المسألة عبارة عن كتلة الكمرة نمثلها بجزئ مربوط فى أسبرنج أفقى تحرك مسافة أكس̈​​نطبق الان قوانين نيوتن للحركة​​الكتلة تتحرك أفقيا فى أتجاه أكس والأسبرنج يشدها فى عكس أتجاه الحركة بقوة تساوى المسافة أكس فى جساءة الأسبرنج​​∑Forces = Mass x Acceleration (Newton second Law)

- K * X = m * acceleration 
K * X + m * ẍ = 0.0 ( equation 1:1)

قبل أن نتقل إلى نقطة أخرى هل أستوعبنا ما كتب ؟​الخطوات التى نريد أن نوضحها هنا هى كالاتى​أولا نحن نريد أن نعمل نموذج رياضى نستطيع من خلاله ببناء المسألة​لهذا قمنا بعمل محاكاة للنموذج المألوف لدينا بطريقة يمكن من خلالها أخذ التأثير الديناميكى​​المعادلة السابقة قدمت لنا الاتى :​- أولا أستبدلنا الكمرة بكتلة أم​ثانيا أستبدلنا جساءة الكمرة بجساءة الأسبرنج ​الأنحناء الحادث بالكمرة أستبدلناه بحركة أفقية فى الأسبرنج​​إذن لنفهم جيدا أن المسألة الأستاتيكية التى أدرسها لا تحتوى على متغيرات أستطيع من خلالها دراسة التأثير الديناميكى لهذا الخطوة الأولى لحل المسألة ديناميكيا هو عمل النموذج الرياضى الذى به أستطيع أن أبدء بدراسة المسألة ​​وجدير بالذكر أن نقول أن كتلة الكمرة تتحرك فى أتجاه واحد هو الأتجاه الرأسى ( لنهمل الان تأثير الجاذبية الأرضية ) بمعنى أننا ندرس حركة فى أتجاه واحد لنسميى أكس أو زد أو أل كيفما نشاء​​المهم أننا نطبق قانون نيوتن لحركة أنتقالية فى اتجاه واحد​​الفرضية الثانية التى فرضنها والتى يجب أن ننتبه أليها هو اننا فرضنا الأسبرنج لأنه مرن ومن الدرجة الأولى وهذا بناء على أننا ندرس كمرة مرنة أيضا والتشكلات فيها مرنة ولكن لو أردنا أن نغوص أكثر سستعقد معنا المسألة ولكن علينا أن نفهم ما نقوم به​​مرة أخرى أكرر الخطوة الثانية الان فى درستنا هذه هو عمل محاكاة بين المسألة الأستاتيكية التى نألفها جميعا وبين نموذج رياضى يحاكى الكمرة أستطيع من خلاله أدخال التأثير الديناميكى على المنشأ​​أرجو أن تكون هذه النقاط واضحة ومفهومة حتى نستطيع أن نستكمل باقى الموضوع.​​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2010)

After Finishing the note Book I will Upload to all 
And thanks for all your effective sharing
I will copy part by part if any thing is not clear ask me and I will answer as soon as possible
regards to all


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أبريل 2010)

5-1​تلخيص لما سبق​​*أى جسم أو مبنى أو نظام أنشائى يتعرض بصورة أو بأخرى لأهتزاز وهو ما نطلق عليه باللغة الأنجليزية ما يلى​Vibrations or dynamic of structures or oscillation​كل هذه الكلمات تفيد نفس المعنى​​ثانيا لتمثيل مسألة الأهتزاز علينا بعمل نموذج رياضى نسطيع من خلاله تمثيل المسألة بحيث نستطيع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار التأثير الديناميكى الذى لا نستطيع فهمه أو دراسته بالطرق المألوفة التى أعتدنا عليها​​ثالثا هذا النمزذج الرياضى سوف يشتمل على الأتى​أسبرنج spring​الحركة التى سيتحركها الأسبرنج سوف تمثل الجزء الديناميكى الذى نريد أن تدرسه​​كتلة وهى التى ستمثل وزن المنشأ او العنصر المدروس​جسأءة الأسبرنج وهى التى ستمثل حساءة المنشاء أو العنصر الذى ندرسه​الحركة التى سيتحركها الأسبرنج والتى يمكن أن نرمز لها بأى رمز أكس أو واى أو زد أو أتش كما تشاء ​​ثالثا سوف نطبق قانون واحد فقط من قانون الديناميكا وهو قانون نيوتن الثانى​​هذه هى الفكرة البسيطة جدا التى بنى عليها هذا العلم العظيم​​والان قبل أن نشرع فى الدراسة أكثر أجد انه من الواجب مراجعة سريعة لعلم الديناميكا الجزء الخاص بالأسبرنج وأنواعه وكيف نطبق عليه قوانين الحركة مع شرح سريع لبعض الأمثلة​​ 
1-6​مراجعة للديناميكا الجزء الخاص بالأسبرانج​​​​​​​​​​​​​​من الشكل السابق نتعلم ما يلى​أولا الأسبرنج يتبع قانون هوك بمعنى القوة المتولدة فى الاسبرنج تساوى جسلءة الاسبرنج والتى نرمز لها بالرمز كى مضروبا فى المسافة التى تخركها والتى رمزنا لها بالرمز أكس​بمعنى أنها علاقة خطية ​هناك أنواع أخرى من الأسبرنجات يمكن أن نفترضها لا تتبع هذا الكلام تسمى أسبرنجات غير خطية لكن فى حدود دراستنا وكما هو متبع كل العلاقات التى أستنتجت قد بنيت على أساس أسبرنج خطى أى ​F = K . X​يعنى كان ممكن نكتب القوة تساوى كى مضروبا فى أكس تربيع أو تكعيب فى مثل هذه الخالات أصبح الأسبرنج كما أشرنا غير خطى​وهذا خارج نطاق الدراسة التى نحن بصددها​​ثانيا طاقة الأنفعال التى ستتولد فى الأسبرنج كما نعلم هى كالاتى​Potential energy = ∫ F dx​ = ∫K x dx​​= kx² / 2 ​​P.E = KX²/ 2​​K spring ---------à Inertia Of Building
P.E of Spring b--à strain energy due to deformation in building
​نطبق الان قانون نيوتن الثانى:​​محصلة القوى المؤثرة على الجسم تساوى كتلة الجسم مصروبة فى العجلة​​ƩF = mass * acceleration​كما نعلم القوة كمية متجهة أى لها مقدار ولها أتجاه​​ونفس الكلام بالنسبة للعجلة​يعنى فى الواقع أنا لما بدرس جسيم فى الفراغ بدرس القوى التى تؤثر عليه فى الأتجاهات أكس و واى وزد ​​وبالتالى قانون نيوتن الثانى بصيغته العامة لابد أن يكتب كالتالى​​ƩFx = mass * ax​ƩFy = mass* ay​ƩFz = mass * az​​كل الكلام ده خاص بالميكانيكا يعنى ده كلام عادى جدا والمفروض أننا نكون فهمين هذا الجزء بصورة جيدة​​ما يعننا هنا أننا ندرس جزئ أو كتلة تتحرك فى أتجاه واحد فقط هو الأتجاه أكس وبالتالى سوف نعرف (من وجهة نظر علم الميكانيك) ما يعرف ب درجات الحرية أو باللغة الأنجليزية ما يعرف بى​Degrees of freedom
يعنى ما هى الأتجاهات المسموح له بالحركة​​لو عندى جسيم درجات الحرية له هى ثلاثة ​الحركة فى أتجاه أكس​الحركة فى أتجاه واى​الحركة فى أتجاه زد​​طيب لو عندى جسم جاسئ ما هى درجات الحرية بالنسبة له​​الحركة فى أتجاه أكس​الحركة فى أتجاه واى​الحركة فى أتجاه زد​الدوران حول محور أكس​الدوران حول محور واى​الدوران حول محزر زد​​أمثلة :​قطار يتحرك على خط مستقيم --- درجات الحرية =1 حركة أفقية فى أتجاة أكس ​​بندول الساعة : درجات الحرية = 2 (أكس و واى)​​باب : جسم وله درجة حرية واحدة = الدوران حول محور زد​​وهناك نقطة أخرى أحب أن أوضحها فى تعريفات علم الميكانيكا​​الجزئ أو الجسيم Particle​هو جسم مهمل أبعاده يعبر هنه كنقطة فى الفراغ وله كتلة​​Rigid bodyالجسم الجاسئ ​هو جسم له أبعاد محددة فى الفراغ والمسافة بين أى جزئ فيه وجزئ اخر تظل ثابتة لا تتغير( بمعنى التشكلات الداخلية للجسم تساوى صفر بمعنى اخر طاقة الانفعال للجسم الجاسئ تساوى صفر )​​​1-7​الحركة الهارمونية للأسبرنج الخطى​Simple harmonic motion of linear spring​​لنفرض الان أننا أحضرنا أسيرنج مثبت فيه كتلة وثبتنا الطرف الأول للأسبرنج ثم ربطنا الكتلة فى الطرف الثانى ووضعناها على مستوى أملس. ثم بعد ذلك شددنا هذا الاسبرنج مسافة أفقية ولتكن أكس​​​​​​​​​​​ 





​العلماء وجدوا تماثل أو تشابه بين حركة الأسبرنج وبين حركة نقطة تتحرك على دائرة​​يعنى لو نظرنا للأشكال المرفقة (أنظر المذكرة المرفقة لأنها تشتمل على الرسومات) نجد أن الأسبرنج يرسم دالة الكوزاين ​The spring during motion draw the cosine function​​بمعنى :​X = A cos Ɵ​Where A = the radius of circule​Theta is the angle of rotation​​الان لنفرض أن هذا الجسيم يدور بسرعة دورانية ثابتة ولتكن أوميجا​​وكما نعلم السرعة الزاوية تساوى الزاوية مقسومة على الزمن​​ Ɯ= Ɵ / t
So we can write the equation 
Ɵ = wt ; (theta = omega * time)​​dx/dt =velocity = d/dt {A cos Ɵ}​​Ẋ = (read as x dot which mean dx/dt)​Ẋ = - AὈ sin Ɵ​(theta dot = dƟ/ dt = omega)​​​So ; Ẋ= -A w Sin Ɵ​Ẍ = d/dt (Ẋ)​= -A w² cos Ɵ​​​​​​Finally :

 X = A cos Ɵ

 X = A COS (wt)

Ẋ = - Aw sin (wt)
Ẍ= -A w² cos (wt)


A = radius of circle ; from dynamic science we will say amplitude
W = omega = angular velocityالسرعة الدورانية 

ẋ = the speed of spring in its direction of motion
Ẍ = the acceleration of spring


1-8​خاتمة للفصل الأول​​أتمنى أن نستوعب هذا الجزء جيدا لأننا سوف نستخدمه بصورة دائمة لتمثيل ديناميكا الأنشاءات ​​ويمكن مراجعة هذا الجزء من أى كتاب ميكانيكا أو فيزياء مع التركيز على الأجزاء التى أشرنا أليها ​وسوف نبدء الفصل الثانى بإذن الله لحل بعض النماذج الأنشائية البسيطة وسوف نستخدم تلك المعادلات مع تدقيق النظر على المفاهيم الفيزيائية قدر الأمكان​​أدعو لى بالتوفيق ولو أى شئ غير مفهوم أرجو الأستفسار​​this is the link for the full note up to this point
every part I will add I will upload it immediately

Really I am very very very thank You for your answers and your effective replies
If any thing is not clear I will be very appreciated to answer any question

the link is : http://www.4shared.com/document/1hq7-AZR/___.html


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 أبريل 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع ممتاز ...جزاك الله خير الجزاء...
> 
> موضوع يستحق التثبيت لتسهل متابعته وليكون واجهة يتشرف بها الملتقى


My Dear Brother
Really I am very appreciated for your comment not only you but all my dear brothers that sent replies

I will do my best to explain every thing in a proper way 
I am going on to arrange the chapter two of this subject
I hope every one will read the note will understand 
Again I thank you and all my dear brothers here for sending very sincer comments

Mecheil Edwar


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 أبريل 2010)

Chapter 2​​​2-1 مقدمة :​​فى هذا الفصل سوف ندرس بعض الامثلة لديناميكا الاهتزاز مع التعرض لمناقشة مزيد من التفاصيل لتوضيح المفاهيم العلمية والفيزيايئة لمسألة الأهتزاز​​2-2 أمثلة ​​المثال الأول :​أسبرنج أفقى مثبت فى طرفه الحر كتلة مقدارها 5 كجم جسأءة الأسبرنج هى 5نيوتن/سم أحسب الذبذبة الطبيعية لهذا الاسبرنج بأفتراض عدم وجود قوة أحتكاك بين الكتلة والسطح المرتكزة عليه وبأهمال وزن الأسبرنج​​(أنظر شكل 2-1 المرفق )​​​​​الحل :​أولا ما هى الذبذبة الطبيعية ؟​أى أن الجسم الذى ندرسه يظل يتحرك ذهابا وأيابا إلى مالانهاية​​الان ماهى القوى المؤثرة على هذا الاسبرنج؟​لنفرض أن قوة ما قد حركت الأسبرنج مسافة ما ولتكن أكس ثم تركت هذه الاسبرنج والكتلة​​إذن القوى الخارجية التى تؤثر على الكتلة هى قوة الشد فى الأسبرنج ​لننتبه أن حركة الأسبرنج والكتلة هى حركة فى أتجاه أفقى ​أى بلغة الميكانيكا الحركة هى حركة خطية فى أتجاه واحد فقط​أى درجات الحرية لهذه الكتلة تساوى واحد​​يحق لنا الان أن نطبق قانون نيوتن الثانى على الكتلة ​​محصلة القوى الخارجية = العجلة التى تتحرك بها الكتلة * الكتلة​​F = m x a​يجب علينا ألا ننسى أن هذه المعادلة هى معادلة متجه ​أى أن ​Fx =m ax​Fy = m ay​Fz = m az​​بما أن المجموعة تتحرك فقط بأتجاه أفقى (أكس)​إذن العجلة بأتجاه واى تساوى العجلة بأتجاه زد تساوى صفر​​الأسبرنج يشد الكتلة فى عكس أتجاه أكس أذن قوة الأسبرنج ستكون سالبة​​الكتلة ستتحرك فى أتجاه أكس أى أن العجلة ستكون موجبة​​-K X = m ax …. EQ(2-1)​​- K X = m Ẍ ​​m Ẍ + K X = 0.0 (EQ 2-2)​​ كما درسنا فى الفصل الأول وكما نعلم أن شكل هذه الحركة يرسم دالة الكوزين​​أى أننا يمكن أن نكتب المتغير أكس بالشكل التالى​​X=R cos Ɵ So ; Ẋ = - RȮ sin Ɵ (EQ 2-3)​​Ɵ = wt​​وهنا نسأل لماذا كتبنا الزاوية تساوى أوميجا بالزمن أو بطريقة أخرى لماذا أفترضنا أن السرعة الزاوية تساوى مقدار ثابتا؟​​Ȯ = w​​فى الواقع كل المراجع التى قرأتها قد قدمت فقط تلك المعادلة بدون تقديم أى تبرير لها بمعنى لماذا لم نكتب أوميجا تساوى مربع الزمن أو الزمن أس ثلاثة أو أو ...​​لكى نفهم تلك النقطة علينا أن نعرف أنه لابد أن يكون معدل تغير الزاوية ثيتا مع الزمن لابد أن تساوى مقدار ثابتا أى أن ​d Ɵ/dt should be constant 

d Ɵ/dt =CONSTANT​لقد أفترضنا أن هذه المسألة هى تمثيل لحالة الرنين نعم هى كذلك​إذن هذه الكتلة مع الأسبرنج تتأرجح ذهابا وعودة نعم هى كذلك​أذن لو كان معدل تغير الزاوية مع الزمن غير ثابت ولتكن مثلا المعادلة هى الزاوية ثيتا تساوى مربع الزمن معنى هذا أن سرعة أهتزاز هذه الكتلة عند الزمن الانهائى ستساوى سرعة لا نهائية وهو ما يتنافى مع شكل حركة الحركة الهرمونية التى نحن ندرسه والتى تقول أن الجسم يهتز أو يتحرك ذهابا وأيابا وبالتالى إلى مالانهاية وبالتالى لابد ان تكون أوميجا أو دى ثيتا باى دى تى تساوى مقدارا ثابتا​​لو نظرنا لهذه النقطة من وجهة نظر قانون بقاء الطاقة لو قلنا اننا منحنا هذا الأسبرنج مقدار من الطاقة يساوى 5 جول مثلا وبالتالى بدء يهتز هذا الاسبرنج وظل يهتز ألى مالا نهاية عن طريق المحافظة على الطاقة لأن الطاقة تتحول من طاقة حركة إلى طاقة أنفعال ثم العكس وتبقى هكذا إلى مالانهاية .. أتفق معك ​إذن لو كان معدل تغير ازاوية مع الزمن غير ثابت وعند الزمن الأنهائى ستكون أوميجا أو سرعة الأهتزاز قد وصلت ألى الانهاية نعم أتفق معك وبالتالى مقدار الطاقة الذى يحتويها هذا النظام قد وصلت ألى الانهاية ...نعم لابدأن يحدث هذا ​ولكن هذا يتنافى مع قانون بقاء الطاقة ​أذن لابد أن تكون أوميجا = معدل تغير الزاوية مع الزمن = مقدارا ثابتا​​سوال أخر لماذا لا تكون أوميجا أو معدل تغير ثيتا مع الزمن مقدار تناقصيا ؟​أعتقد أنه بأمكاننا أن نجيب على هذا السؤال بنفس الطريقة​أننا أفترضنا أننا ندرس حركة رنين أى أهتزاز إلى الانهاية نعم ​لو أوميجا تتناقص أذن بعد وقت ما وليكن تى ستصل السرعة الزاوية إلى السكون لأنها تتناقص نعم ​ولكن لا يمكن أن يحدث هذا لأن ذلك يتنافى مع ما ندرسه وهو أهتزاز إلى مالانهاية​​أذن مرة أخرى لابد أن تكون أوميجا = معدل تغير الزاوية مع الزمن = مقدارا ثابتا​​​إذن نكتب الان :​X = R COS Ɵ​بالتفاضل أذن ​Ẋ = -RȮ SIN Ɵ​​بالتفاضل نحصل على :​​Ẍ = -RȮ² COS Ɵ EQ ( 2-4)​(NOTE Ȯ = CONSTANT)​​إذن من المعادلات ​EQ(2-1 and 2-2 and 2-3) we get;​​-m RȮ² COS Ɵ + K R COS Ɵ = 0​​SO, Ȯ = Ѡ = √ m/ k​​وهى ما تعرف بالسرعة الزاوية ​من دالة الكوزين نريد أن نضع بعض التعاريف ​ما هو الزمن الدورى؟ ​هو الزمن الذى يعمل فيه الجسم المهتز دورة أهتزاز كاملة​أى الزاوية ثيتا تساوى 2 باى​T=periodic time ​Ɵ= 2 ∏​ولكن بما أن ثيتا تساوى أوميجا مضروبة فى الزمن ​​Ɵ = wt​2 ∏ = w T​T = 2 ∏ / w​​التردد أو الفريكوانسى ها يساوى = واحد على الزمن الدورى​​​لقد وصلنا إلى معادلة رياضية نريد أن نحاول أن نفهم بعض الأشياء الفيزيائية التى تعنيها هذه المعادلة :​​أولا : عند أى وقت سنشاهد هذا الأسبرنج سنجده يتحرك ذهابا وأيابا أليس هذا من المحال؟​​كلا ليس كذلك لأننا أفترضنا أننا قد وضعنا قدرا من الطاقة وليكن 5 جول مثلا لهذا النظام وبما أننا أفترضنا ان النظام محافظ بمعنى أنه لا توجد قوى غير محافظة مثل الاحتكاك تؤدى ألى تبديد تلك الطاقة بالتالى ستظل الطاقة تنتقل من الكتلة أم ألى الأسبرنج إلى مالا نهاية بمعنى طاقة حركة الكتلة عندما تصل للسكون سيختزنها الأسبرنج كطاقة أنفعال بعد ذلك يرد الأسبرنج طاقة الأنفعال إلى الكتلة فتتحرك الكتلة وهكذا ألى مالا نهاية​​ثانيا : ما علاقة هذا النموذج بالاهتزاز؟ وما هو الرنين؟​أليس الأهتزاز هو حركة كتلة ما أو تأرجح كتلة ما حول مركز مثل البندول نعم وأليس الرنين هو حالة تأرجح المادة أو الكتلة ذهابا وأيابا إلى مالا نهاية ؟ نعم هو كذلك إذن النموذج المقدم هو تمثيل لتلك الحالة​ولكنك لم تثبت لنا الرنين؟​الرنين هو ظاهرة طبيعية فى الطبيعية كيف تصل المادة (أى مادة مهما كانت) إلى تلك الحالة لا يوجد تفسير لها ولكن عند تلك الحالة يحدث للمادة المحافظة على الطاقة بذلك الشكل المقدم بنموذج الأسبرنج وعندما قدم هذا النموذج هو قدم فقط بناء على شكل حركة المادة أثناء الرنين والتى ترسم دالة الكوزين ومن شكل تلك الحركة قدم ذلك النموذج ولكن لماذا عند هذا الأهتزاز المحدد بالذات يحدث للمادة تلك الحالة ولماذا لا تلاشى المادة عن طريق قواها الداخلية تلك الحركة إلى أن تتخامد وتصل إلى سكون الأجابة أنه سبحان الله جلت قدرته ​​ثالثا : السرعة الزاوية التى حصلنا عليها ليس لها علاقة بالمسافة التى تحركها الاسبرنج بل لها علاقة فقط بجساءة الاسبرنج والمكتلة أم بمعنى لو شددنا هذا الاسبرنج 1 سم او 5 سم أو 10 سم فى النهاية سنحصل على نفس الأوميجا ما تفسير هذا؟​​التفسير أن النموذج الرياضى للأسبرنج نموذج محافظ​لو تحرك الاسبرنج 1 سم تكافئ مثلا 5 جول سيظل النظام محافظ على نفس مقدار الطاقة​لو 5 سم تكافئ مثلا 50 جول سيحافظ على نفس الطاقة​وهكذا بمعنى أخر لو رسمنا دائرة قطرها 1 سم أو 5 سم أو 10 سم فى النهاية سنحصل على نفس النتيجة كل ما هنالك أن مقدار الطاقة التى نمثلها بنصف قطر الدائرة هو الذى يتغير​​رابعا : لو وضعنا جساءة الأسبرنج بمالانهاية سنجد أوميجا بصفر ماذا يعنى ذلك؟​جساءة الأسبرنج بمالنهاية أى أنه جسم جاسئ وبالتالى قدرة الأسبرنج لكى يعمل كخزان للطاقة ستساوى صفر لأن الحركة التى سيتحركها ستساوى فى تلك الحالة صفر وبالتالى لن يحدث تبادل للطاقة من الأسبرنج للكتلة والعكس مما يعنى أننا قد ألغينا شرط من شروط مسألة الأهتزاز وبالتالى لا يوجد أهتزاز بل سكون وهذا هو تفسير أوميجا تساوى صفر​أخوتى الأجلاء لا يسعنى ألا كل الشكر لكم جميعا لتشجيعكم لى على هذا العمل المتواضع أدعو لى أن يوفقنا الله فى أعداد تلك المذكرة بصورة جيدة تساعدنا جميعا على فهم هذا الموضوع الهام​وكل جزء سيتم الأنتهاء منه سيتم أرفاقه بأسرع وقت لأستكمال الشرح وأولا بأول سأقوم برفع المذكرة على موقع الفور شير​​مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لكم جميعا طالبا الخير والنجاح والتوفيق لكل أصدقائنا وأخوتنا بهذا المنتدى العريق​تحياتى للجميع ​


----------



## أبو فوزي (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كتير الك

ويرت ترفع الموضوع ع ملف ورد

لانه الرموز مش ضاهرة:70: عندي كويس

وشاكرين جدا:20:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 أبريل 2010)

My Dear Brothers
I am arranging chapter 2
Just I will finish it I will type the text here
and I will upload the word file which include everything in 4share site

Thanks for these sincer comments


----------



## بسام.م.ب (24 أبريل 2010)

Your study note is important & very highly appreciated...Thanks


----------



## AHMAD237 (25 أبريل 2010)

شرح ممتاز و منظم لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أبريل 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/Vghexs8H/____rev_1.html
this is the link for the updated note book


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أبريل 2010)

Really ,Many many Many thanks for all my dear brothers for sending very scincer and gratitude comments
wishing the best for all of them


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أبريل 2010)

المثال الثانى :​لدينا كمرة كابولية خرسانية مساحة مقطعها 50سم فى 50 سم وطولها 10 متر المطلوب حساب التردد الطبيعى أو النتشورال فريكوانسى لها مرة بالحل اليدوى ومرة بأستخدام برنامج الساب (الأصدار 14) مع تدقيق النتائج​​كثافة الخرسانة 2402.77 كجم /م3​​خطوات الحل :​​الخطوة الأولى عمل النموذج الرياضى للمسألة ​نحتاج لحل هذه المسألة ​خزان للطاقة = الأسبرنج​جزئ له كتلة مرتبط بالأسبرنج​تطبيق معادلة نيوتن للحركة​حل المعادلة ​الحصول على النتائج​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أبريل 2010)

​نأتى للخطوة الأولى​الكمرة مثبتة من جهة ومن جهه أخرى حرة الحركة نعم هى كذلك​أذن درجات الحرية عند نقطة التثبيت = صفر نعم ​الطرف الثانى للكمرة حر الحركة نعم​إذن درجات الحرية له هو​حركة فى أتجاه أكس​حركة فى أتجاه واى​حركة فى أتجاه زد​أى لدينا ثلاث درجات حرية نعم​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أبريل 2010)

​لنأتى الأن للنقطة الثانية​كيف سنمثل الكتلة؟ لقد درسنا فقط أسبرنج يتصل بيه جسيم له كتلة أليس كذلك ؟ نعم ​وأنت الان تقدم لنا كمرة أى كتلة خطية أليس كذلك؟ نعم​أذن ليس لدينا وسيلة لحل هذه المسألة​​أنت على حق لكن دعنى نحاول أن نقوم بالحل عن طريق تجميع الكتل ​لنفترض أننا قمنا بتجميع كتلة هذه الكمرة والتى تساوى طول حجم الكمرة مضروبا فى كثافتها ثم بعد ذلك وضعنا نصف هذه الكمرة عند طرفها الحر والنصف الاخر عند الركيزة أليس هذا التقريب مقبول ؟ نعم يبدو لى كذلك​ولكن لماذا لا نقوم يتقسيم كتل هذه الكمرة ألى 5 نقاط أليس هذا أكثر دقة نعم ​ولكن سيقوم أعتراض من شخص اخر ويقول لماذا لا نقو م بالتقسيم ألى 100 نقطة وفى النهاية يمكننا أن نقوم بالتقسيم ألى عدد لا نهائى من النقاط ​​لقد حدث لى أضطراب بالفهم ماذا تعنى إذن وضح لنا أكثر​ببساطة ننحن نمثل الكتل كأنها نقاط مجمعة نطلق عليها​Lumped mass​نحن لم نتعرض للكتل المستمرة لكنه من المقبول ولن يؤثر على نتائج الحل كثيرا لو قمنا بعمل الكتل المستمرة كأنها نقاط تتركز عندها الكتل ​إذن عليك أن تعرف أنه يوجد طريقتان لتمثيل الكتل​Lumped mass​And the second method is distributed mass​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أبريل 2010)

And the second method is distributed mass​نحن سوف نتعامل فقط مع الكتل المركزة أو لومبيد ماس​​أذن الان لحساب الكتلة للكمرة سنضرب الحجم فى الكثافة ​Total mass = density * volum​Total mass = 2402.77 * 0.5 * 0.5 * 10 = 6006.925 kg​​سنضع الان نصف هذه الكتلة عند الركيزة والنصف الاخر عند الطرف الحر للكمرة​​M at free edge of beam = 6006.925 /2 = 3003.463 kg​​M at support of beam = 6006.925/2 = 3003.463 kg​​بما أن الركيزة ثابتة أذن العجلة فى جميع الأتجاهات بصفر​​نأتى الان للطرف الحر للكمرة​لقد حسبنا الكتلة ونريد الان أن نجهز جساءات الأسبرنج​لدينا طرف حر للكمرة ​الأسبرنج يمثل طاقة الأنفعال الحادثة فى الكمرة​الطرف الحر للكمرة سيتحرك فى ألتجاه الرأسى​أذن جساءة الأسبرنج فى هذا الاتجاه ستساوى​Fz = Kz x Delta z​ أى ما هو الحمل بالنيوتن الذى يسبب حركة رأسية للطرف الحر للكمرة يساوى ا متر​كما نعلم أن الأنحناء للطرف الحر للكمرة المعرضة لحمل مركز يساوى​​Delta = P*L*L*L/(3EI)​If we put Delta = 1 meter​​So P = 1 * 3EI / (L*L*L)​​(all units are kg , meter , Newton)​​K z = 1 *3* (2.486 * 10000000000) * (5.208/1000)/ 10*10*10​Kz = 388 412.64 N/m​​بما أن جسأة الكمرة فى أتجاه زد هى نفس جسأة الكمرة فى أتجاه واى​إذن ​Kz = Ky = 388 412.64 N/m​​​​​


----------



## ISLAM ADEL (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## إسلام علي (26 أبريل 2010)

م ميخائيل ... جهد ممتاز 
مشكور جداً 
أتشرف بالمتابعة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أبريل 2010)

ملاحظات هامة على المثال الثانى :​​ قبل أن نترك هذا المثال علينا مرة أخرى أن نفكر ونراجع المفاهيم التى نقوم بتطبيقها​​النقطة الأولى التى نود أن نشير أليها هو أستخدامنا لقانون نيوتن الثانى للحركة ولكن ألا يبدو لنا أننا نستخدم قانون نيوتن بصورة ليست مألوفة لدينا.​نعم معك حق فى ذلك لأننا قد درسنا قانون نيوتن بأسلوب وجود جسم ووجود قوى خارجية تؤثر عليه فهناك جزأن فى المسألة التقليدية التى نحلها بقانون نيوتن هى وجود جسم ووجود قوة​​النقطة الثانية الجديرة بالذكر أننا لم نشاهد أى قوى خارجية تؤثر على الجسم الذى ندرسه يبدو لى حدوث أضطراب بالفهم أرجو التوضيح​معك حق فيما تقول لأننا فى الواقع نتعامل مع وجهان لعملة واحدة بمعنى أننا نتعامل مع المادة التى مثلناها بالكتلة أم وفى نفس الوقت نتعامل مع نفس المادة كأنها أسبرنج وهذا ليس مألوفا بالمسأل التقليدية التى نحلها بقانون نيوتن بمعنى اخر أكثر دقة أننا نتعامل مع مادة ذكية تتحرك وفى ذات الوقت تختزن الطاقة فأنت فى الوجه الأول تشاهد الكتلة أم (حرف أم باللغة الأنجليزية) وفى الوجه الاخر للعملة تشاهد الطاقة التى أختزلتها نفس الكتلة ​ولذلك قمنا بعمل هذا الأسبرنج فأنت أذن تتعامل مع شيئان هما فى الوقع شيئا واحدا أنت تتعامل مع كتلة أو تتعامل مع المادة ممثلة فى الكتلة فى ذات الوقت هذه المادة هى نفسها التى تختزل الطاقة هذه الطاقة المختزلة لكى نستطيع فهمها قمنا بعمل ذلك الأسبرنج لكى يوضح لنا أن تلك الكتلة التى نشاهدها الان وهى تتحرك هى فى الواقع تختزل قدرا من الطاقة ​لهذا معك حق بأن تشعر بأن تلك الميكانيكا التى ندرسها بها شئ ما لا يتمشى مع الحس البسيط لمسأل الميكانيكا التقليدية التى درسنها​​ولو أردنا أن نفكر أكثر لقلنا أن نيوتن حينما قدم لنا قانونه الثانى قال لنا هناك كتلة وهناك قوة ولكننا الان تعمقنا أكثر وبحثنا فى نقطة أخرى وهى الوقت الذى تنتقل فيه الطاقة – أن جاز التعبير – من القوة الى الكتلة التى أنا أدرسها الان وهو ما نشير أليه الان بطاقة الأنفعال​​النقطة الأخرى التى تسألنا عنها والتى لم نقترب لها حتى الان لا من قريب ولا من بعيد – سوف نتناولها لاحقا بشرح مستفيض – وهى القوة ​أننا فى الواقع ندرس حالة للمادة وهى فى حالة أهتزاز دائم أو ما نسميه الرنين ودرستنا أعتمدت على أننا حركنا الكتلة أم مسافة ما ثم تركنها تتحرك ذهابا وعودة إلى مالانهاية بمعنى اخر أننا ندرس النظام بعد أن منحنا له قدرا من الطاقة وبما أن الجسم لا يفقد هذه الطاقة أذن ستبقى الطاقة فى النظام ألى مالانهاية​​لهذا لم تظهر فى المسألة التى قمنا بحلها أى شكل من أشكال القوى الخارجية ولكننا مثلنها بشكل اخر وهو طاقة الأنفعال التى منحنها للأسبرنج ثم تركناه يتحرك ذهابا وأيابا إلى مالانهاية​​النقطة الثالثة والهامة هو أنها لماذا أسمينا أوميجا التى حصلنا عليها بالتردد الطبيعى لتلك المادة أو قل المبنى أو ماتشاء​​علينا هنا أن نفهم جيدا أننا بنينا كل تلك المعادلات على أسس شكل الحركة للجسم أثناء الأهتزاز بمعنى أننا نعلم مسبقا أن شكل الحركة للجسم الذى يحدث له رنين (أهتزاز إلى مالانهاية) تقريبا هى دالة الكوزين وبناء عليه أستنتجنا كل تلك العلاقات ​بمعنى أخر لو قلت لك أستنتج معادلات الحركة لسيارة تتحرك على منحنى يمثل معادلة دائرة فمن الشكل تستطيع أن تستنتج معادلات الحركة​In other words from the kinematics of the vibration of body we get the equation of motion 
​ولكن هل يوجد جسم يظل يهتز ألى مالانهاية بدون أن يحدث له فقد فى الطاقة​وكيف ندخل تأثير القوى الخارجية على مسألة أهتزاز الأجسام ​هذا ما سوف نجيب عليه بأذن الله فى الأجزاء القادمة ​كل ما أود أن أشير أليه أننا درسنا مسألة الأهتزاز بدون الأخذ بالأعتبار القوى الخارجية ثانيا دراسة فقد الطاقة ​So till now we study only what we can say:
Free undamping vibration problem

وأخيرا علينا أن نفهم كيف مثلنا الكتل المستمرة ( كمرة مثلا أو عمود) أننا قمنا بأعتبار تلك الكتل كأنها كتل مجمعة وحينما نتعرض لشرح تلك الأجزاء مع برنامج الساب سنوضح كل تلك النقاط يشئ من التفصيل​​أخوتى الأجلاء- من تلك النافذة المضيئة ومن ذلك الملتقى الذى يشرق علينا كل يوم بالخير والعلم والمعرفة - لا يسعنى ألا كل الشكر وكل التقديروجزيل الأحترام لكم جميعا لمشاركاتكم وتشجيعكم ورددودكم المشجعة ​لكم منى جميعا خالص الشكر والعرفان ​


----------



## hassananas (27 أبريل 2010)

أرجو ممن تتوفر لديه نسخة من كتاب Introduction to structural Dynamics/Biggs في ديناميك المنشآت أن يضعها على المنتدى


----------



## mnmysara (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير منتظرين باقي الشرح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أبريل 2010)

المثال الثالث :​لدينا خزان ماء مرتكز على عمود خرسانى كتلة الخزان 5000 كجم وأرتفاع العمود 10 م ومقطع العمود 70سم فى 70 سم (أهمل وزن العمود) المطلوب حساب أوميجا (التردد الطبيعى لهذا الخزان ) بالحل اليدوى وبأستخدام برنامج الساب الأصدار 14​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أبريل 2010)

خطوات الحل :​​الخطوة الأولى عمل النموذج الرياضى للمسألة​أولا كتلة الخزان يتم تمثيلها بنقطة فى الفراغ ​ثانيا : علينا أن نحدد درجات الحرية لهذه النقطة ​النقطة لها ثلاث درجات حرية​تستطيع ان تتحرك فى أتجاه أكس​أو أتجاه واى​أو أتجاه زد​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أبريل 2010)

سوف نتبع نفس خطوات الحل للمثال الثانى​والان سنشرح خطوات الحل ببرنامج الساب ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أبريل 2010)

Dear friends I try to add sharing 
but every time I get a problem with server
can I get help


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 أبريل 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> dear friends i try to add sharing
> but every time i get a problem with server
> can i get help



ما هي المشكلة بالضبط استاذنا...الملتقى يعمل بصورة جيدة عندي!


----------



## ma-tawa (29 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot Mr.mechil


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 أبريل 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ما هي المشكلة بالضبط استاذنا...الملتقى يعمل بصورة جيدة عندي!


 Eng. Khaled
Thanks for your help
But the problem in my server I will try to solve it


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

والان سنشرح خطوات الحل ببرنامج الساب ​From File > new model > select grid only and units N,M


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

From Define > Section properties> frame Section
Then define concrete Rectangular Section 70cmX70cm

From the properties window of this section go to set Modifiers And Change value of Mass From 1 to 0


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

Then draw a verticale column from point (0,0,0) to point (0,0, 10meter)


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

Select the lower point of column and make it Fixed
Assign>Joint> Restraints> then fixed in all directions


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

​Now We need to add the mass at the upper point of column

Select the upper point of column
Then ;

Assign>Joint > Specify joint mass : select As Mass


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

Then add mass Local 1 axis direction = 5000 Kg
(Keep the unit in sap as Newton so the mass will be in kilogram)

Then add mass Local 2 axis direction = 0
Then add mass Local 3 axis direction = 0

Then click ok


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

Define a new load case to calculate the natural frequency of our tank
Define>Load cases>add new load case
You will get a new window
In this window type the following
Load case type : select Modal
Load case Name : Write ; Tank1
Then click ok; ok


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

Now from menu Analysis> Run analysis> save file as Dynamic2

After analysis
Disply>Show Tables>Select Structure Output> modal information> modal periods and frequencies> click ok


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

From this table you can see for the case of loading (Tank1) the natural frequency omega = 17.244 rad/sec


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2010)

Solve this example manually and compare this result with sap

Manul solution:
K = 1486.77 * 1000N/m
M = 5000 Kg
Omega = sqr root (1486.77*1000/5000) = 17.24 rad/sec


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (1 مايو 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع سلمت يداك
عندي طلب 
Experimental study on adjustable tuned mass damper to reduce floor vibration due to machinery


----------



## أبو فوزي (1 مايو 2010)

صديقي العزيز أوأكد لك أنه يوجد مشاكل بالرموز في ملف الورد أرجو تعديلها
وشكرا:56:


----------



## محمد دهشورى (2 مايو 2010)

موضوع فعلا مميز جداجداجداجدا
شكراااا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 مايو 2010)

أحمد مختار محمود قال:


> موضوع أكثر من رائع سلمت يداك
> 
> Thanks my dear Brother


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 مايو 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> موضوع فعلا مميز جداجداجداجدا
> شكراااا


 Thank you my dear Brother
I am preparing the next part of this study sorry for any delaying
My Regards to all my dear brothers


----------



## ali.iraqi (3 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي على هذا التعب جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## taha aref (4 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## أبو فوزي (7 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية وبانتظار المزيد
يريت اذا بتعطينا كتاب أو كتب أجنبية نعتمدها كمرجع للموضوع
لأني لست ضليعا في هذا الموضوع ، وحاب أتعمق به
مشكور


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 مايو 2010)

أبو فوزي قال:


> يعطيك العافية وبانتظار المزيد
> يريت اذا بتعطينا كتاب أو كتب أجنبية نعتمدها كمرجع للموضوع
> لأني لست ضليعا في هذا الموضوع ، وحاب أتعمق به
> مشكور


 You Can Read
Structural Dynamics By Mario Paz
Dynamics Of Structure By Anil Chopra


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 مايو 2010)

أبو فوزي قال:


> يعطيك العافية وبانتظار المزيد
> يريت اذا بتعطينا كتاب أو كتب أجنبية نعتمدها كمرجع للموضوع
> لأني لست ضليعا في هذا الموضوع ، وحاب أتعمق به
> مشكور





mecheil.edwar قال:


> You Can Read
> Structural Dynamics By Mario Paz
> Dynamics Of Structure By Anil Chopra



الموضوع ادناه يحتوي الكتابين وكتب اخرى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121861.html

الشكر لك استاذ mecheil.edwar على الشرح المتميز جدا وبانتظار الجديد...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 مايو 2010)

الملفان بصيغة pdf لمن يعاني من الرموز

http://www.4shared.com/file/QbacS_b3/___.html


----------



## life for rent (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييير استاذنا ميشيل
وبارك الله فيك اخونا خالد الازهرى على التعاون


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الملفان بصيغة pdf لمن يعاني من الرموز
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qbacs_b3/___.html


 
مشكور جداجداجداجداجدا 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الشيخى2 (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً ولكن أين الشرح المفيذ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 مايو 2010)

الشيخى2 قال:


> شكراً ولكن أين الشرح المفيذ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 My Dear Friend Fist Of All Welcome in Arab Engineering Site
Second Issue, I would like to appolgize for you and to all my dear brothers because last two weeks I was very busy
But I will add new parts tommorow to update this important subject
Please accept my Regards


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 مايو 2010)

2-3 ​توضيح منهج الدراسة ​​لقد بينا فى الأجزاء السابقة مفهوم الأهتزاز عموما ثم عملنا بعد ذلك التمثيل الرياضى لمسألة الأهتزاز بأستخدام الأسبرنج والكتلة ​والان علينا أن نوضح بعض المفاهيم الأخرى التى درسناها والتى سوف ندرسها حتى نكون على وضوح من الطريق الذى نسير فيه​​أولا نحن درسنا مسألة الأهتزاز بدون أعتبار لطاقة الفقد التى تحدث للجسم بمعنى أننا إذن نحن درسنا ما يعرف ب ​Free Vibration – undamepd motion​بمعنى أهملنا كل التأثيرات التى تحدث نتيجة فقد الطاقة مثل الأحتكاك أو الشروخ إلى أخره​فى الفصول القادمة سوف نناقش تلك الحالة​​ثانيا قد درسنا مسألة الأهتزاز بدون الأخذ بعين الأعتبار وجود أى قوى خارجية تؤثر على الجسم​​ثالثا أعتبرنا توزيع الكتل بطريقة الكتل المجمعة ولم ندرس الكتل المستمرة ​​رابعا نحن درسنا حركة كتلة واحدة مرتبطة بأسبرنج ولم ندرس حالة وجود أكثر من كتلة ​​​​إذن علينا أن نقوم بتقسيم الموضوع الذى نبحث فيه كى لا يحدث لبس فى الفهم لأى أحد​​The Vibration Problem as Genral can be divided into The following subjects;

From Energy viewpoint:

Damped System : consider losses of energy
Undamped System : No Losses in System

From Force View Point
Forced Vibration System : There is a force
Unforced Vibration System : There is no forces 

From distribution of masses
Lumped mass system
Distributed mass system

From Degrees of Freedom 
(this only for lumped mass)
Single degree of freedom
Multi degreases of freedom

أن المسألة الأولى التى شرحناها والتى أسهبنا فى شرحهاتعتبر هى الأساس الذى سينبنى عليه كل تلك الدراسة لهذا قد حاولنا قدر المستطاع أن نتعمق فى بحث تلك النقطة ​​وكما أستنتجنا أوميجا والتى تعتمد فى الواقع على جساءة النظام الذى ندرسه مع الكتلة كنا قد بينا النظام الرياضى المتبع فى أستنتاج تلك القيمة ​أى أننا فى الأجزاء السابقة قد بينا كيف نحسب خاصية موجودة فى المادة وهى الأهتزاز إلى مالانهاية أو الذبذبة الطبيعية ​ومن النتائج وجدنا أن هذه الخاصية هى خاصية تعتمد على جساءة المادة وكتلتها وبالتالى لأى مادة موجودة من حولنا نستطيع بعمل ذلك النموذج الرياضى الذى درسناه أن نحسب تلك الخاصية​​كل ما هنالك أننا من حالة لأخرى سنحاول أن نطبق نفس المفاهيم والوصول إلى نتائج ​بمعنى أخر عندما نطبق قوانين الأتزان على أى جسم يصرف النظر عن أبعاد وأشكال هذا الجسم نطبق نفس المفاهيم ولابد أن نصل لنفس النتائج طالما أننا نستخدم نفس المفهوم ​​ولكن تتعقد المسألة حينما تزداد عدد المعادلات وعدد المجاهيل ولكن المفهوم واحد بمعنى لو طبقنا قوانين الأتزان على كمرة بسيطة الأرتكاز هى نفسها لو طبقتها على مبنى متعدد الطوابق ولكن سنجد أن الثانى أكثر تعقيدا عن الكمرة لأن عدد المجاهيل أزداد وبالتالى طرق الحل قد تكون أكثر صعوبة​​أذن نحن الان نستطيع أن نطبق نفس المفاهيم السابقة لنحصل على التردد الطبيعى لجسم ما​​نقطة أخيرة لابد أن نذكرها وهى أن تلك الكتلة أم هى فى الواقع تتحرك حركة دائرية وليست حركة فى خط مستقيم بمعنى أن تلك الكتلة تهتز فى حركة دورانية حول قاعدة العمود نصف قطر الدوران هو طول العمود ولكننا أستخدمنا ذلك النموذج لسهولة التعامل مع المسألة على كل الاحوال هذا النموذج الذى قمنا بدراسته يعطنا نفس معادلات الحركة لو أننا درسناها كأنها حركة دائرية ​أننا فقط قد عملنا أسقاط لتلك الحركة على المستوى الأفقى ثم درسنا الحركة فى أتجاه أكس​​أذن لدينا ثلاث أنواع من الأهتزاز​أهتزاز دورانى وهو الذى يحدث حول نقطة دوران ثابتة ​أمثلة : البندول أو مبنى معرض لأهتزاز نتيجة الرياح ​​أهتزاز فى حركة خطية​أمثلة : سفينة تهتز فى حركة رأسية صعودا وهبوطا​​أهتزاز يجمع بين الحركة الدورانية والحركة الأنتقالية​أمثلة : كتلة معلقة بعمود ويحدث لها أهتزاز حول قاعدة العمود هذل يمثل الأهتزاز الدورانى هو قاعدة العمود​ويحدث لها أهتزاز فى أتجاه محور العمود نتيجة الشد هذا يمثل الأهتزاز نتيجة الحركة الأنتقالية​ وسوف ندرس الأن مبنى مكون من ثلاث أعمدة أو ما يعرف ب ​Free Vibration undamped motion​


----------



## كمال محمد (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود القيمة


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 مايو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> 2-3
> توضيح منهج الدراسة
> لقد بينا فى الأجزاء السابقة مفهوم الأهتزاز عموما ثم عملنا بعد ذلك التمثيل الرياضى لمسألة الأهتزاز بأستخدام الأسبرنج والكتلة
> والان علينا أن نوضح بعض المفاهيم الأخرى التى درسناها والتى سوف ندرسها حتى نكون على وضوح من الطريق الذى نسير فيه
> ...



مشكور جداجداجداجداجدا على تحديث الموضوع بمعلومات جديده وهامه وفى انتظار باقى الدوره 
مشكووووووووووووووور جدااااااااا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 مايو 2010)

أخوتى الأجلاء جميعا
أسمحوا لى أن أقدم التحية والشكر والعرفان لكم جميعا 
أننى أحاول بقدر المستطاع أن أقوم أولا بأول بأرفاق أى جزء أقوم بكتابته أولا بأول
وأعتذر لكم جميعا عن أى تأخير 
ثانيا أن المنهج الذى ترمى أليه تلك الدراسة هو الفهم بصورة جيدة للمعادلات الرياضية التى تتضمنها تلك الدراسة وتبسيط تلك المعادلات قدر المستطاع لأن التعمق فى الفهم الفيزيائى السليم لتلك المعادلات وتبسيطها هو الذى سيمكننا من حل المسأل الأكثر تعقيدا والحكم على النتائج بصورة صحيحة
لذلك كان من الواجب أن نستطرد فى المفاهيم الأساسية وأخشى أن يكون أصابكم الملل من ذلك الأستطراد

ثالثا وذلك الأهم هو تشجيعكم لى وردودكم التى تدفعنى لمزيد من البحث والأطلاع حتى يكون الشرح مفيدا وسهلا قدر المستطاع

مرة أخرى أكرر أعتذارى لأى تأخير غير متعمد 
أدعوا لى بالتوفيق وتقبلوا منى جميعا خالص الشكر ووافر التقدير والأحترام


----------



## life for rent (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير استاذنا
مفيش ملل ولا حاجة بالعكس دة احنا بنشكر حضرتك على المعلومات القيمة دى
وفى انتظار المزيد من حضرتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م.إسلام (11 مايو 2010)

ملل إيه يا عم الحج إلي إنت جاي تقول عليه , بقى حضرتك تاعب نفسك و موفرلنا وقت من وقتك عشان تشرحلنا حاجه مهمه زي دي و تقول إن إحنا ملينا منك ؟؟ إزاي بقه ؟؟ أنا عن نفسي ادخل في اليوم 100 مره عشان أشوفك في جديد و لا لأ , و لو مش في البيت , بدخل من الموبايل على صفحتك عشان أشوف الجديد بتاعك , بص بقا , يا ريت كل الملل يبقى حلو كده و له فايده , إحنا معاك و وراك يا ريس


----------



## أبو فوزي (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك بشمهندس خالد الأزهري وبشمهندسmecheil.edwar 
موفقين،،


----------



## سامح المنصورى (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المستحيل (13 مايو 2010)

جزال الله خيراً


----------



## ghost201 (15 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور ليك


----------



## ابو سارة الجزائري (15 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم مع شرخ يشد الانتباه,
في انتضار التكملة 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو سارة الجزائري (15 مايو 2010)

_ موضوع مهم _
_في انتضار التكملة لكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## التوأم (15 مايو 2010)

شرح جميل جدا واكثر من رائع اتمنا التوفيق لك فى كل شىء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 مايو 2010)

To All My dear Brothers 
Many Many Many Thanks for all these Sincer Replies
I have to express my deep apprecations to all Of you my dear brothers
Tommorrow- In Sha Alla - We will update the notebook and add new parts
Thanks for everyone 
Wishing the best for all


----------



## م الجراني (16 مايو 2010)

سويها ملف مرفق ولك الف شكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 مايو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> الحقيقة شرح مبسط وجميل فعلا
> جزاك الله كل خييييير


 


التوأم قال:


> شرح جميل جدا واكثر من رائع اتمنا التوفيق لك فى كل شىء


 



ابو سارة الجزائري قال:


> _ موضوع مهم _
> _في انتضار التكملة لكم جزيل الشكر_


 


مهندس المستحيل قال:


> جزال الله خيراً


 



سامح المنصورى قال:


> شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااا


 



الماء سر الحياة قال:


> شكرا لك اخي العزيز


 




ali.iraqi قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي على هذا التعب جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 



محمد دهشورى قال:


> موضوع فعلا مميز جداجداجداجدا
> شكراااا


 




ma-tawa قال:


> thanks alot Mr.mechil


 



mnmysara قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير منتظرين باقي الشرح ولكم جزيل الشكر


 





إسلام علي قال:


> م ميخائيل ... جهد ممتاز
> مشكور جداً
> أتشرف بالمتابعة


 




ISLAM ADEL قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واتمني لك التوفيق


 



AHMAD237 قال:


> شرح ممتاز و منظم لك جزيل الشكر


 




mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور اخي الفاضل علي موضوعك الجميل


 


life for rent قال:


> الحقيقة شرح مبسط وجميل فعلا
> جزاك الله كل خييييير


 


بسام.م.ب قال:


> Your study note is important & very highly appreciated...Thanks


 
[جزاك الله كل خييييير[/QUOTE]



أبو فوزي قال:


> يعطيك العافية:75:


 



أبو نادر قال:


> شكرا لك أستاذ ميخائيل على حسن العرض وسهولة الشرح


 



كمال محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير،ونحن معك أول بأول


 



eng_ahmedsalaa7 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور


 
My Dear Brothers 
I Thank you so much for all of these sincer comments
I promise you to do my best to continue in this subject
Many Many Many thanks for every one of you for these words
I send my deep regards for every one of you

I have to send many thanks To Eng. Khald El Azharee For preparing The PDF file and for his good self

Wishing the best for every one of you
New parts will be added tomorrow - in Sha Alla


----------



## maher-mohamed (16 مايو 2010)

الباشمهندس ميشيل 
اشكرك على الموضوع ولو امكن تبين لى السبب فى الفرق بين قيمتى الذبذبة الطبيعية لمثال الخزان على عمود 10م اللى ذكرته حيث انى مرة حليته زى ما قولت ومرة غيرت مع الكتله الوزن ايضا من قايمة(set modifier) 
على اعتبار انى لغيت الكتلة يبقى زى ما الغى معاه (w)الوزن ولكن النتيجة اختلفت فى المرتين ممكن اعرف ايه السبب 
وايضا لو تبين ازاى جبيت الجساءة بالحل اليدوى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب أستاذنا...
بالمناسبة ما شاء الله على أسلوبك في الشرح... فيه شيء يجعل الانسان متحفز ومنتظر للمعلومة لدرجة اني ارجع للموضوع حتى لو لم تكن فيه مشاركة جديدة..
بانتظار الشرح..وربنا يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> لا شكر على واجب أستاذنا...
> بالمناسبة ما شاء الله على أسلوبك في الشرح... فيه شيء يجعل الانسان متحفز ومنتظر للمعلومة لدرجة اني ارجع للموضوع حتى لو لم تكن فيه مشاركة جديدة..
> بانتظار الشرح..وربنا يوفقك لكل خير


 Engineer Khalid
What can I say for your goodself
Thank you my dear brother for your comments.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مايو 2010)

maher-mohamed قال:


> الباشمهندس ميشيل
> اشكرك على الموضوع ولو امكن تبين لى السبب فى الفرق بين قيمتى الذبذبة الطبيعية لمثال الخزان على عمود 10م اللى ذكرته حيث انى مرة حليته زى ما قولت ومرة غيرت مع الكتله الوزن ايضا من قايمة(set modifier)
> على اعتبار انى لغيت الكتلة يبقى زى ما الغى معاه (w)الوزن ولكن النتيجة اختلفت فى المرتين ممكن اعرف ايه السبب
> وايضا لو تبين ازاى جبيت الجساءة بالحل اليدوى ولك جزيل الشكر


 Thank you for your sharing and for your question 

How to calculate the inertia by manual solution

K spring = the force in Newton that can move the upper point of 
column in horizotal direction 1meter

You can use sap to calculate this value 
Put Fx=1 N ok
Then solve the example
the get horizontal displacemnt say you will get 0.000031 m

So you can get K = 1N/0.000031M = 13453 N/m (say) ok
by manual method also
consider the column as a cantilver beam with height H
so we need to calculate the force that cause displacemnt 1meter
So Delt = PL3/48EI (sorry I dont remeber the equation exactaly now) from this equation Put Delta = 1 meter so you can get P
P= the K of spring ok

For sap solution
If you do not put M= zero for the cross section
in this case sap will add at the upper joint of column two masses
M1 = mass of the tank that you add
M2= the half mass of the column

If you have any more doubt please ask
Most welcome


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مايو 2010)

​ وسوف ندرس الأن مبنى مكون من ثلاث أعمدة أو ما يعرف ب ​Free Vibration undamped motion​​​2-4​Dynamic Equations For Multi Degree free Undamped motion​​​ لدينا الان ثلاث كتل هم​M1,M2,M3​​هذه الكتل مرتكزة كما هو موضح بالشكل​الكتلة الأولى ترتفع عن قاعدة العمود مسافة أتش1​الكتلة الثانية ترتفع مسافة عن قاعدة العمود تساوى أتش2​الكتلة الثالثة ترتفع مسافة عن قاعدة العمود تساوى أتش3​ 

تخيلوا معى اننا رسمنا ثلاث دوائر لهم نفس المركز وهو قاعدة العمود الدائرة الأولى نصف قطرها أتش1 والثانية أتش2 والثالثة أتش3​​وفى وضع رأسى تماما وضعنا أوثبتنا الثلاث كتل ثم جذبنا تلك المجموعة مسافة ما ثم فجأة تركناها تهتز​​​​​​​سنبدء الان فى حل هذه المسألة:​أن المفاهيم الفيزيائية التى سنحل بها تلك المسألة واحدة وسنطبقها فى الحل لأى مسألة مهما كانت ​​أولا ما نوع الأهتزاز من وجهة نظر الحركة؟​أنه أهتزاز دورانى يحدث عند قاعدة العمود بمعنى جميع العناصر تدور ذهابا وأيابا إلى مالانهاية حول تلك القاعدة ​​ثانيا كيف سنمثل الكتل فى تلك المسألة ؟​كما نعلم ننحن سوف نتعامل مع الكتل بطريقة الكتل المجمعة او ما يعرف بالأنجليزية ب اللومبيد ماس وقد شرحنا تلك النقطة من قبل​​​ثالثا لماذا ستهتز تلك الكتل وكيف نمثلها؟​ستهتز تلك الكتل نتيجة التشكلات التى ستحدث فى تلك العناصر بمعنى أدق نتيجة طاقة الأنفعال التى ستكتسبها تلك العناصر وفى هذه المثال العناصر هى ثلاث أعمدة رأسية​​كيف سنمثل تلك الطاقة التى أشرت أليها ؟ عن طريق خزانات الطاقة أو ما يعرف بالأسبرنج ويمكنك الرجوع للشرح السابق لتلك النقطة.​​رابعا : هل سندرس قوانين جديدة غير التى سبق ودرسناها؟​كلا لايوجد قوانين جديدة كل ما هنالك اننا سنطبق قوانين نيوتن للحركة وسوف نوضح ذلك أثناء الحل​​خامسا: ما هى الوصوف العلمى لتلك المسالة مع التوضح أن امكن؟​Free vibration for Multi degrees of freedom (Lumped mass) for undamped system​​أهتزاز حر بمعنى لا توجد قوى خارجية أى خارج النظام تؤثر على ذلك النظام ​أعتراض : إذن كيف تشكلت تلك العناصر؟​معك حق لقد وضعنا قدرا من الطاقة بشكل أو باخر ونحن ندرس المسألة فبعد أن أكتسب النظام ذلك القدر من الطاقة لن نضيف أى طاقة أخرى او ان شئت فقل لا توجد قوى أخرى تؤثر على النظام الذى ندرسه بعد ذلك وهو ما يعرف بالاهتزاز الحر​​درجات حرية متعددة  بمعنى أننا لدينا مجموعة من الكتل فى هذه المثال ثلاث كتل... فى الواقع كل كتلة من هذه الكتل لها ثلاث درجات حرية أكس و واى وزد لكننا سوف ندرس تلك المسألة فى المستوى أكس زد وبالتالى لدينا ثلاث درجات حرية فى أتجاه أكس وثلاث درجات حرية فى أتجاه زد ​سوف نهمل الأهتزاز فى أتجاه زد وبالتالى نحن ندرس مسألة لها ثلاث درجات حرية هما أكس وان وأكس تو وأكس ثرى ​​اللومبيد ماس أو الكتل المجمعة : سبق توضيحها​​Undamped system نظام غير متخامد ​​كما نعلم أى أجسام تتحرك لابد أن يحدث لها فقد بالطاقة نتيجة الأحتكاك ونتيجة لعوامل أخرى كثيرة هذا الفقد بالطاقة فى مسألة الأهتزاز يعرف بالتخامد بمعنى أى جسم يحدث له أهتزاز كل حركة يتحركها يحدث معها فقد جزء من طاقة ذلك الجسم وبعد عدد معين من الأهتزازات يكون الجسم قد فقد كل الطاقة التى يحتويها مما يعنى أنه وصل للسكون لأن الطاقة بصفر لهذا نحن نصف هذا النظام بنظام متخامد أى يحدث له فقد بالطاقة ... ولكننا حتى الان فى درستنا نفترض حالة مثالية للمادة ولا نفترض حدوث فقد بالطاقة نتيجة الحركة وبالتالى المسألة التى نحن ندرسها هى مسألة نظام غير متخامد بمعنى أنه نظام مثالى لا يفقد أى جزء من طاقته أثناء الحركة ولكن تتحول الطاقة من طاقة أنفعال إلى طاقة حركة وهكذا إلى ما لانهاية ​​بعد أن أوضحنا بعض المفاهيم الفيزيائية سوف نبدء الان فى بناء النموذج الرياضى لحل تلك المسألة​​أن الكتلة الأولى سوف تتحرك حركة دائرية دائرية نصف قطرها أتش1 ولكننا سوف ندرس المسقط الأفقى لتلك الحركة وسوف نمثله ب أكس1 ​وبالمثل سوف نمثل حركة الكتلة الثانية بالمتغير أكس2​وحركة الكتلة الثالثة بالمتغير أكس 3​​كما نعلم الدالة التى يمكن أن تمثل لنا تلك الحركة ذهابا وأيابا هى دالة السسين أو دالة الكوزين ​فلا يوجد دالة تعبر عن المتغير أكس ألا واحدة من هاتين الدالتين فلو فكرنا قليلا لن نجد أى دالة أخرى يمكن أن نستخدمها ​​إذن يمكننا أن نكتب المتغير أكس1 كالاتى​​X1 = A COS (ωt)​​ويمككنا أن نكتب المتغير أكس2 كالاتى ​​X2 = B COS (ωt)​​​ويمككنا أن نكتب المتغير أكس3 كالاتى ​​X3 = C COS (ωt)​​أعتراض : لماذا استخدمت نفس الأوميجا للثلاث متغيرات أكس1 وأكس2 وأكس3 لماذا لم تستخدم مع أكس1 أوميجا1 ومع المتغير أكس2 اوميجا2 ومع المتغير أكس3 أوميجا3 وهكذا ​​أولا أسمح لى أن أشكرك على تسأولك وأتمنى أن نصل إلى جواب سليم ​التفسير الأول​Figure 2-3 لو نظرنا ألى الشكل​ستجد الاتى الكتلة الأولى تحركت مسافة ما وليكن 3سم والكتلة الثانية تحركت مسافة وليكن 2سم والثالثلة تحركت مسافة 1سم مثلا ثم بعد ذلك تركنا جميع الكتل تتحرك من السكون من عند تلك الوضعية التى سجلناها الان​​فلو كتبنا أكس1 = كوزين أوميجا1 مضروبا فى الزمن​وأكس تو = كوزين اوميجا2 مضروبا فى الزمن ​​أذن عند زمن ما ستكون أكس1 = أكس تو ​أذن الكتلة الأولى عند هذه اللحظة تحركت مسافة وليكن 6مم والكتلة الثانية تحركت عند نفس اللحظة نفس المسافة 6مم​​أذن طاقة الأنفعال بين الكتلة الأولى والثانية عند هذه اللحظة أصبحت بصفر وهذا ينافى شرط مسألة الاهتزاز الحر الذى يفترض أن جميع الكتل تتحرك وهى محافظة على مقدار الطاقة التى أكتسبتها وتظل محافظة على نفس مقدار الطاقة إلى مالانهاية​​​التفسير الأول بطريقة أخرى :​​لنقم برسم ثلاث دوائر الدائرة الأولى نصف قطرها ق1 والثانية ق2 والثالثة ق3​ثم نقوم بوضع الكتلة الأولى أم 1 على الدائرة الأولى ثم أم 2 على الدائرة الثانية ثم أم3 على الدائرة الثالثة​​(ق1 أكبر من ق2 والقطر ق2 أكبر من القطر ق3)​لو تحركت الكتلة الأولى بأوميجا أكبر من الكتلة الثانية معنى هذا أنه عند الزمن الانهائى تكون هذه الكتلة أكتسبت قدرا من الطاقة اكبر من الكتلة الثانية وهو ما ينافى شرط من شروط مسألة الأهتزاز الحر​إذن لكى تتحقق مسألة الاهتزاز الحر لابد أن تتحرك جميع الكتل بنفس الأوميجا ​​ملاحظة : لقد رسمنا كل كتلة بنصف قطر مختلف وهو ما قمنا بالفعل بكتابته عندما عرفنا المتغيرات أكس1 وأكس2 وأكس3 وأستخدمنا الثوابت ​A and B and C​​التفسير الثانى :​أننا فى الواقع ندرس كتلة واحدة قمنا بتجزئتها لسهولة الحل إلى مجموعة كتل وبالتالى فى الواقع نحن نتعامل مع ثلاث كتل هم فى الواقع كتلة واحدة وبالتالى من المقبول أن تهتز المادة الواحدة ​بنفس السرعة الدورانية​​التفسير الثالث :​لو لم تحافظ كل كتلة من هذه الكتلة على نفس أوميجا فى الواقع ماذا سيحدث ستعاكس كل كتلة من هذه الكتل حركة الكتلة الاخرى وسيصل النظام إلى سكون لأنه لو تخيلنا أن الكتلة الاولى تتحرك فى اتجاه أكس والكتلة الثانية تتحرك معها فى نفس الاتجاه ولكن بسرعة دورانية أكبر من الكتلة الاولى فى الواقع بعد زمن معين سنجد أن الكتلة الاولى أثناء حركتها فى أتجاه أكس تجد ان الكتلة الثانية قد سبقتها بالحركة وتريد أن تتحرك بعكس أتجاه أكس وبما ان هذه الكتل مترابطة كما قلنا وليست مجموعة من الكتل المنفصلة سنجد أن الكتلة الثانية والكتلة الأولى يمنع كل منهما حركة الاخر وبالتالى لا يمكن أن تستمر حركة هذه الكتل إلى مالانهاية ​​سنقوم الان بكتابة معادلات الحركة لكل كتلة ​​​​X1 = A COS (ωt)​So , we can get Ẍ1​Ẋ1 = - Aω SIN (ωt)​Ẍ1 = - A ω² COS (ωt)​​وبالمثل يمكننا أن نكتب المتغير أكس تو​X2 = B COS (ωt)​So , we can get Ẍ2​Ẋ2 = - Bω SIN (ωt)​Ẍ2 = - B ω² COS (ωt)​​وبالمثل يمكننا أن نكتب المتغير أكس ثرى​X3 = C COS (ωt)​So , we can get Ẍ2​Ẋ3 = - Cω SIN (ωt)​Ẍ3 = - C ω² COS (ωt)​​سنقوم الان بدراسة القوى الموجودة بكل أسبرنج​بالنسبة للأسبرنج الأول ​لو تحركت الكتلة الأولى مسافة أكس1 والكتلة الثانية مسافة أكس2​​إذن القوة المتولدة فى الأسبرنج عند طرفه الأيمن ستساوى القوة المتولدة عند طرفه الأيسر وبالتالى يمكننا أن نكتب المعادلة الاتية​​FS1 = K1(X2-X1)​عندما تحركت الكتلة الأولى مسافة أكس1 ثم تحركت الكتلة الثانية أكس2 بالتالى أستطال الأسبرنج الأول مسافة تساوى فرق المسافتين مضروبا فى جسلءة الأسبرنج الأول​​سؤال : لماذا قلت القوة عند طرف الاسبرنج الايمن تساوى القوة عند طرف الاسبرنج من جهة اليسار​الأجابة : لو أفترضنا أن القوة عند طرف الاسبرنج الأيسر تساوى ق1 وعند طرفه الايمن تساوى ق2 ​بالتالى عند تطبيق قانون نيوتن الثانى ​محصلة القوى = الكتلة فى العجلة ​إذن ق1- ق2 = كتلة الأسبرنج مضروبة فى العجلة​​بما أننا نعتبر كتلة الأسبرنج بصفر​بالتالى ق1-ق2 = صفر أى أن ق1 = ق2​​​الأسبرنج الثانى ​FS2 = K2(X3-X2)​​الأسبرنج الثالث معرض لقوى شد ​FS3 = K3 * X3​​والان لو رسمنا كل كتلة ووضعنا عليها القوى المؤثرة نستطيع أن نكتب لها معادلات الحركة لكل كتلة كالاتى​​الكتلة الأولى​​-FS1 = M1 * Ẍ1​FS1 = K1(X2-X1)​​​M1 * Ẍ1 - K1(X2-X1) =0​​وبالنسبة للكتلة الثانية​FS1- FS2 = M2 * Ẍ2​FS1 = K1(X2-X1)​FS2 = K2(X3-X2)​​M2 * Ẍ2 + K2(X3-X2) - K1(X2-X1) =0​​​وبالنسبة للكتلة الثالثة​-FS3 = M3 * Ẍ3​FS3 = K3 * X3​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مايو 2010)

Just I will finish the solution of this example I will upload the updated notebook which includes the figures of this example


----------



## ADJI2010 (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي موضوع رائع نتظر المزيد شكرااا تانيا....


----------



## civwaz (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك وننتظر االمزيد


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 مايو 2010)

للمرة الأولي اجد موضوع يبدأ شرح مبسط من الصفر و يتنقل بنا من جمود النظرية العلمية الي ربطها بامثلة واقعية ملموسة
لك جزيل الشكر م ميشيل انا مريت مرور سريع علي انه موضوع معقد و هيتحفظ و خلاص لكن الطرح مميز و سأضطر عائدة مرة اخري للموضوعات للتدقيق والتركيز و لمتابعة الموضوعات معاكم
جهد فوق الممتاز تستحق عليه تقييم و تقدير من قبل المنتدي
مشكور مرة اخري شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 مايو 2010)

adji2010 قال:


> شكرا أخي موضوع رائع نتظر المزيد شكرااا تانيا....


أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وأهلا بك أخى الكريم بملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 مايو 2010)

civwaz قال:


> شكرا لك وننتظر االمزيد


 يشرفنى متابعتك ومشلركتك معنا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> للمرة الأولي اجد موضوع يبدأ شرح مبسط من الصفر و يتنقل بنا من جمود النظرية العلمية الي ربطها بامثلة واقعية ملموسة
> لك جزيل الشكر م ميشيل انا مريت مرور سريع علي انه موضوع معقد و هيتحفظ و خلاص لكن الطرح مميز و سأضطر عائدة مرة اخري للموضوعات للتدقيق والتركيز و لمتابعة الموضوعات معاكم
> جهد فوق الممتاز تستحق عليه تقييم و تقدير من قبل المنتدي
> مشكور مرة اخري شكرا جزيلا


 
أشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة والمشجعة ويشرفنى أختى الفاضلة متابعتك معنا لتلك الدراسة

فحينما شرعت فى كتابة تلك المشاركة لم أكن أعلم أن تلك الخواطر والأفكار البسيطة التى تدور بذهنى ستلاقى كل ذلك الترحيب والقبول من جميع زملائى وأخوتى الذين شرفونى بمشاركتهم وردودهم وتشجيعهم ... 
إننى مدين بالفضل لكم جميعا 
فلست أعلم بأى لسان أرد على تلك الحفاوة وذلك الترحيب الذى ألقاه منكم جميعا أخوتى الأجلاء

مرة أخرى أتوجه بالشكر لك أختى الفاضلة واتوجه بالشكر لكم جميعا أخوتى الأعزاء لمشاركتكم وتشجيعكم لى بأستمرار 
أتمنى لكم جميعا كل الخير 
أدعوا لى بالتوفيق 
خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## atef rehan (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الافادة والى الامام ياباش مهندس


----------



## جلال الله (20 مايو 2010)

thxx alot god bless u


----------



## HISHAM" (21 مايو 2010)

Thanks for your grate efforts,keep going please.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 مايو 2010)

My Dear Brothers I prepare tol update the subject
and notebook ... I am very sorry for delying
My sincer regards to you


----------



## life for rent (25 مايو 2010)

فى انتظار حضرتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 مايو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> فى انتظار حضرتك ان شاء الله


My dear brother Thank you for your sharing
But this week, some technical Problem happened with my Laptop
I apologize for any delying 
I will update the subject - In Sha Alla - as soon as possible
Thank you All of My dear Brothers


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 مايو 2010)

أخى مخائيل

أكرمك الله على بساطة شرحك,و حرصك على إفادة غيرك 

أنا أتابعك كلما كان ذلك ممكن , و أشرف بأن يكون لى صديق مجتهد

غير أنى أختلف معك فى جزئية بسيطة , و أرجو منك مراجعتها , و يمكنك التواصل معى

و هى أن ال mdof لا بد أن يكون له w أوميجا واحدة , فلو كان للمنشىء w واحدة لما إحتجنا للتعامل مع المودات , ولتمكنا من تحويل الجسم إلى sdof ببساطة جدا.

أما مبرراتك

المبرر الأول 

ذهبت للقول بأنه عند زمن معين تتساوى المسافتين , و بناءا عليه تتساوى الطاقة 

و أنا أقول أنه إذا تساوت المسافتين لابد من إختلاف ال w الأوميجا , حتى تختلف الطاقة , حيث أن الطاقة هى طاقة تعتمد على المسافة و طاقة حركة تعتمد على السرعة , و كون مجموعهم يختلف من دور لدور يحتم إذا تساوت الطاقة الأولى أن تختلف الطاقة الثانية بأن تزيد السرعة فى هذا الدور عن الدور الأخر


أما المبررالأول بشكل أخر
أنت تقول عند الزمن اللانهائى تكون الطاقتين مختلفتين, و ماذا فى ذلك ؟

أنا بالفعل بدأت بإثارة الكتلتين بطاقتين مختلفتين من البداية , حيث حركة كل كتلة بما أريد أنا , و لو بدأت بحركة عند الدور الأول فى إتجاه عكس الدور الثانى

أما المبرر الثانى

فهو ليس صحيح , حيث أنى كما أوضحت قد أبدأ free vibration بحركة فى كل دور عكس الدور الأسفل منه

أما المبرر الثالث

فهو أيضا ليس صحيح

فقد نبدأ حركة إهتزازية بشد الكتلة الأولى ناحية اليمين و الثانية ناحية اليسار , و هذه أحد أفكار ال mass damper و تظل هى free vibration

أعذرنى فقد جاء وقت صلاة المغرب 
سعيد بتلقى ردودك

محمود الصقار


----------



## life for rent (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو تساوت ال 
stiffnes
وتساوت الكتل لجميع الادوار الا يمكن الحصول على اوميجا ثابتة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التصحيح من حضرتك


----------



## abdrabeng (27 مايو 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أخى مخائيل
> 
> أكرمك الله على بساطة شرحك,و حرصك على إفادة غيرك
> 
> ...




الاخ محمود الصقار السلام عليكم
بصرف النظر عن صحة هذا الكلام من عدمه هذا سيؤدي الي تشوش الزملاء
لان الاخ ميخائيل بدء دروسه منذ فتره طويلة ويوجد زملاء متابعين....... ومجهود يشكر عليه
وحتي لا تتحول الدروس الي مناظرة علمية بين رأيين لا يستفيد منها من هو غير ملم بالديناميكا اساسا وغالبية المتابعين كذلك ........................
كان الاحري بك ان ترسل رسالة خاصة له وان كان فيه خطأ يقوم بتصحيحة هو ولا حرج في الخطأ
خاصة وان الاخ ميخائيل بيشرح بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة والزملاء متفاعلين جيدا معه ويستفيدون منه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو تساوت ال
> stiffnes
> وتساوت الكتل لجميع الادوار الا يمكن الحصول على اوميجا ثابتة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو التصحيح من حضرتك



أخى الغزيز 
أفضل أن يقوم أخينا ميخائيل بالرد , فأنا أرى أن هذا حقه , و هذا موضوعه , و أثابه الله به الخير العظيم

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2010)

abdrabeng قال:


> الاخ محمود الصقار السلام عليكم
> بصرف النظر عن صحة هذا الكلام من عدمه هذا سيؤدي الي تشوش الزملاء
> لان الاخ ميخائيل بدء دروسه منذ فتره طويلة ويوجد زملاء متابعين....... ومجهود يشكر عليه
> وحتي لا تتحول الدروس الي مناظرة علمية بين رأيين لا يستفيد منها من هو غير ملم بالديناميكا اساسا وغالبية المتابعين كذلك ........................
> ...



أخى الحبيب 

أمتثل لك , و جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمد دهشورى (27 مايو 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أخى الحبيب
> 
> أمتثل لك , و جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة
> 
> محمود الصقار


بسم الله ماشاء الله
والله روح جميله جدا واخلاق عاليه بنتعلمها فى المنتدى هنا من حضراتكم قبل ما نتعلم الهندسه
جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم جميعا ونفع بكم وبعلمكم 
تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى مع خالص التقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 مايو 2010)

أخى العزيز مهندس محمود الصقار
أنه لمن دواعى سرورنا جميعا حضورك معنا تلك الدراسة وردودك وتعليقاتك والتى لا شك سيكون لها نفع جزيل بإذن الله
وإنه ليشرفنى أن أتلقى ردود ومشاركت من أخى الأكبر الذى أكن له كل تقدير وأحترام متمنيا لك كل الخير أخى الغالى
وأسمح لى أن أعبر لك عن امتنانى وتقديرى لمجهوداتك ومشاركاتك التى نستفيد منها جميعا والتى وأن دلت أنما تدل على خلقك الرفيع وتقديرك لمساعدة جميع زملائك واخوانك زادك الله من نعمه ومن فضله 
وإن كان من دواعى الأدب أنه فى حضورك اخى الأكبر مقاما وعلما أن يسكت التلميذ حتى يتعلم ويستفيد من أخيه
ولولا علمى بمشغولياتك وأعبائك الكثيرة- أعانك الله- لما ترددت لحظة واحدة فى أن تقدم أنت لنا تلك الدراسة وأكون واحد من الذين يشرفهم ان يكون معلمه شخص مثلك
أننا جميعا بملتقى المهندسين العرب يشرفنا وجودك معنا 

ولو تسمح لى أن أناقش معك بعض النقاط التى أشرت أليها بمشاركتك الأولى معنا 

من خلال قرأتى لتعليقك أظن انه قد حدث إلتباس 
إننى أخى محمود لم أقل إطلاقا أن النظام متعدد درجات الحرية له أوميجا واحدة 
لو كانت المسألة بتلك السهولة لكنا جميعا أرتحنا من ذلك العناء وتلك المعادلات التى لا حصر لها 
أن ماأعنيه بالشرح هو أن الثلاث كتل عند المود الواحد لهم أوميجا واحدة 
هذا ما أوضحه فى المناقشة 
أننا نقول أن أكس1 = أ مضروبا فى كوزاين اوميجا
اكس2 = ب مضروبا فى كوزين اوميجا 
أكس3 = ج مضروبا فى كوزين اوميجا

أننا نناقش لماذا كتبنا أكس1 وأكس2 وأكس3 بدلالة أوميجا ولم نكتب أوميجا1 وأوميجا2 وأميجا3 بل كتبنا فقط اوميجا
وبعد أن نكمل الحل - بإذن الله - سنحصل على معادلة لأوميجا من الدرجة الثالثة أى سنحصل على ثلاث قيم لاوميجا
القيمة الأولى تمثل المود الأول والقيمة الثانية تمثل المود الثانى والقيمة الثالثة تمثل المود الثالث

ولكن جميع الكتل فى المود الأول تتحرك بنفس الأوميجا ولتكن مثلا أوميجا تساوى 15
وجميع الكتل فى المود الثانى تتحرك بنفس الأوميجا ولتكن مثلا أوميجا تساوى 7
وجميع الكتل فى المود الثالث تتحرك بنفس الاوميجا ولتكن مثلا تساوى 4

أن المادة وهى حالة رنين تتحرك بنفس الأوميجا أن تلك الجملة لا تعنى أن المادة لا تملك سوى أوميجا واحدة وواحدة فقط كلا ليس الأمر كذلك 

إذن بماذا نفسر الثلاث قيم لأوميجا

أن فى الواقع أوميجا هى مؤشر لمقدار الطاقة التى يمكن ان تجعل المادة يحدث لها رنين
فمثلا لو لدينا هذا النموذج المقدم لدينا ثلاث مستويات للطاقة 
اوميجا الأولى تمثل مقدار الطاقة الأول
أوميجا الثانية تمثل مقدار الطاقة الثانى 
أوميجا الثالثة تمثل مقدار الطاقة الثالث

فى الواقع المادة لها عدد لا نهائى من مستويات الطاقة
لأننا لو قمنا بتقسيم ذلك العمود ألى أربع نقاط سنحصل على 4 قيم لاوميجا أى أربع مستويات للطاقة
لو قمنا بتقسيمه 5 سنحصل على 5 مستويات للطاقة
لو قمنا بتقسيمه إلى عدد لا نهائى من الكتل سنحصل على عدد لا نهائى من الطاقة وهكذا

إن هذا الموضوع جعلنا نلتفت إلى نقطة هامة جدا 
لماذا نهتم بالمود الأول والثانى والثالث ولا نهتم بالمود الخمسين مثلا
ولماذا نهتم بالمود الأول
لأن المود الأول يقدم لنا المادة وهى فى حالة رنين عند أقل قدر من الطاقة وهكذا
أن موضوع الطاقة يحتاج إلى شرح مفرد وسوف نقدم له شرح مستفيض بإذن الله

أخى الفاضل مهندس محمود أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت تلك النقطة 
مرة أخرى اكرر شكرى وتقديرى لك أخى الفاضل
أتمنى لك كل الخير 
تقبل منى خالص التحية ووافر التقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مايو 2010)

abdrabeng قال:


> الاخ محمود الصقار السلام عليكم
> بصرف النظر عن صحة هذا الكلام من عدمه هذا سيؤدي الي تشوش الزملاء
> لان الاخ ميخائيل بدء دروسه منذ فتره طويلة ويوجد زملاء متابعين....... ومجهود يشكر عليه
> وحتي لا تتحول الدروس الي مناظرة علمية بين رأيين لا يستفيد منها من هو غير ملم بالديناميكا اساسا وغالبية المتابعين كذلك ........................
> ...


 
اسمحلي اخي الفاضل اختلف معك في هذا الامر فلماذا لا يتم النقاش حتي تعم الفائده للجميع - فالاخ محمود لا يقصد الاساءة للاخ ميخائيل او تجريحه لا سمح الله 

ولكنه وجد ملاحظه فتكلم عنها - واي واحد من الاحوة المشاركين لو ظهر له ملاحظه ما فيجب النقاش فيها حتي تعم الفائده المرجوة والجميع يستفيد من الموضوع 

وانتهز الفرصه واشكر الاخ ميخائيل علي مجهودة الطيب في هذا الموضوع الذي نتابعه جميعا باهتمام شديد 

ونسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا 

وشكراً ولك وللجميع خالص تحياتي 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

أخى مهندس ميخائيل , أستمر وفقاك الله

محمود الصقار


----------



## HISHAM" (30 مايو 2010)

استمر أخي ميخائيل وفقك الله 
وتحية إلى الأخ محمود الصقار أظن أن الفكرة أصبحت واضحة الآن فما يفعله الأخ ميخائيل سيقود في النهاية إلى معادلة القيم الذاتية التي شرحتها أخي محمود بشكل موسع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 مايو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أخى العزيز مهندس محمود الصقار
> أنه لمن دواعى سرورنا جميعا حضورك معنا تلك الدراسة وردودك وتعليقاتك والتى لا شك سيكون لها نفع جزيل بإذن الله
> وإنه ليشرفنى أن أتلقى ردود ومشاركت من أخى الأكبر الذى أكن له كل تقدير وأحترام متمنيا لك كل الخير أخى الغالى
> وأسمح لى أن أعبر لك عن امتنانى وتقديرى لمجهوداتك ومشاركاتك التى نستفيد منها جميعا والتى وأن دلت أنما تدل على خلقك الرفيع وتقديرك لمساعدة جميع زملائك واخوانك زادك الله من نعمه ومن فضله
> ...


محمود الصقارالسلام عليكم

أخى مهندس ميخائيل , أستمر وفقاك الله

محمود الصقار
mohy_y2003 

اسمحلي اخي الفاضل اختلف معك في هذا الامر فلماذا لا يتم النقاش حتي تعم الفائده للجميع - فالاخ محمود لا يقصد الاساءة للاخ ميخائيل او تجريحه لا سمح الله 

ولكنه وجد ملاحظه فتكلم عنها - واي واحد من الاحوة المشاركين لو ظهر له ملاحظه ما فيجب النقاش فيها حتي تعم الفائده المرجوة والجميع يستفيد من الموضوع 

لا يسعني سوي مزيد من التقدير و الشكر للزميل الكريم م ميخائيل و ردوده القمة في التواضع و الأخلاق النبيلة و التي قابلها م محمود الصقار برد رادع لمن يحاول اثارة القلاقل فما كانت المناقشات العلمية ابدا لتتخفي في رسائل خاصة كما ان الخلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضية فالمناقشات ليست الهدف منها اظهار ضعف او لمجرد اظهار خطأ نتصيده للأخرين لكن الهدف الوصول للمعلومة الصحيحة و التي يبني عليها القاريء علمه
شكرا لك م ميخائيل و تلك الروح العالية و شكرا ل م محمود الصقار 
و شكرا لك من كان له مشاركةبناءة تدفع للتحقق من المعلومات


----------



## abdrabeng (30 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> محمود الصقارالسلام عليكم
> 
> أخى مهندس ميخائيل , أستمر وفقاك الله
> 
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 مايو 2010)

abdrabeng قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 اخي الكريم
انا لا اقصد اسما محددا و للعلم انا الم يلفت نظري ولم اهتم بان اعرف لمن التعليق محور الحديث وانت اخ فاضل لنا جميعا و اعتذر لو اسأت اليك بدون قصد انت اوي اي عضو اخر من اخواننا و اعلم حسن النوايا بانك تدافع عن اخانا الكريم م ميخائيل
لك مني فائق الأعتذار


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 مايو 2010)

زملائى وأخوتى الأجلاء السلام عليكم
أشكركم جميعا لمشاركاتكم وردودكم التى وإن دلت أنما تدل على حماس وحب للعلم والمعرفة والبحث
إن الأنسان يشعر بضآلته حينما يفكر فى الكون والقوانين التى تحكمه ويسير وفقا لها
فكم من علماء ومفكرين وعظماء قدموا لنا الكثير والكثير من الأكتشافات والقوانين والإسهامات 
وبالرغم من كل ذلك مازال ما نعرفه لا يقارن بما لا نعرفه 
وقديما قال سقراط : ( أعرف شيئا واحدا هو أننى لا أعرف شيئا)

إننى - أخوتى الأجلاء جميعا - أرحب بجميع مشاركتكم ومناقشاتكم 
ويشرفنى أن أرى هذا الكم الهائل من زملائى وأخوتى الأفاضل الذين يتابعون معنا تلك الدراسة وذلك البحث

إن أكثر الأشياء التى تسعد طالب العلم أن يجد عقولا تفكر فيما يفكر وتبحث فيما يبحث 
إن ذلك ينشط العقل ويوقد الذهن ويجعلنا جميعا نتعلم ونفهم بطريقة أفضل

إننا من خلال تلك النافذة المضيئة - ملتقى المهندسين العرب - لا نتعلم فقط العلم والبحث 
بل نتعلم كيف نتخاطب بعضنا البعض وكيف نتناقش بأسلوب يدل على عظمة تلك العقول 

فيعوزنى الوقت لو تكلمت عن أخى المهندس محمود الصقار وهو يرد على أحد الأخوات قائلا : أمتثل لك 
إنها عبارة تدل على قمة الأخلاق وروعة البلاغة ودقة التعبير

يعوزنى الوقت لو تكلمت عن أخى الفاضل صديقى المهندس خالد الأزهرى أو المهندس life for rent أو المهندسة (أقرأ وأرتقى ) أو المهندس محى 6666
إنها قائمة لا حصر لها 

لنلتقى دائما بكل الخير 
أكرر شكرى لكم جميعا أخوتى الأجلاء لمشاركاتكم وردودكم ومتابعتكم 
أدعوا لى بالتوفيق حتى نكمل تلك الدراسة
تحياتى وتقديرى وشكرى لكم جميعا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 مايو 2010)

سوف نقوم الان بأستكمال باقى خطوات كتابة المعادلات لقد كتبنا

x1 = A cos omega
x2 = B COS omega
X3= C COS omega

وبالأشتقاق يمكن أن نحصل على سرعة وعجلة الكتلة الأولى وبالمثل الكتلة الثانية وبالمثل الكتلة الثالثة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 مايو 2010)

سوف نرمز لسرعة الكتلة الأولى بالرمز v1
وبالمثل للكتلة الثانية v2 والكتلة الثالثة بالرمز v3

وسنرمز للعجلة (acceleration) للكتلة الأولى a1
والثانية a2 والكتلة الثالثة a3


----------



## life for rent (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا
متابعين كل جديد من حضرتك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق دايما


----------



## abdrabeng (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي سهولة الشرح وبساطته
ونتمني اكمال الكورس بهذه السلاسة


----------



## معاذ الناصر (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.إسلام (9 يونيو 2010)

ينك يا ريس طال غيابك ليه ؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يونيو 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> ينك يا ريس طال غيابك ليه ؟؟


 م.إسلام
أعتذر لك ولجميع الزملاء عن هذا التأخير 
اليوم سيتم تحديث الموضوع بإذن الله
لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يونيو 2010)

abdrabeng قال:


> جزاك الله خير علي سهولة الشرح وبساطته
> ونتمني اكمال الكورس بهذه السلاسة


 أشكرك ويشرفنى متابعتك تلك الدراسة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يونيو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا
> متابعين كل جديد من حضرتك ان شاء الله
> بالتوفيق دايما


 أشكرك وبخصوص تسأولك هل لو لدينا مجموعة كتل ولتكن 10 كتل
ولدينا 10 جساءات متساوية حتى فى تلك الحالة ستحصل على 10 قيم لأوميجا
تساوى الجساءات والكتل لا يعنى تقليل عدد الحلول لقيم أوميجا
من خلال المثال دعنا نناقش تلك الحالة
سيتم تحديث الموضوع اليوم بإذن الله
لك منى خالص التحية


----------



## life for rent (11 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك وبخصوص تسأولك هل لو لدينا مجموعة كتل ولتكن 10 كتل
> ولدينا 10 جساءات متساوية حتى فى تلك الحالة ستحصل على 10 قيم لأوميجا
> تساوى الجساءات والكتل لا يعنى تقليل عدد الحلول لقيم أوميجا
> من خلال المثال دعنا نناقش تلك الحالة
> ...



بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك معنا
فى انتظار جديدك ان شاء الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2010)

​سنقوم الان بكتابة معادلات الحركة لكل كتلة ​​​​X1 = A COS (ωt)​So , we can get Ẍ1​Ẋ1 = - Aω SIN (ωt)​Ẍ1 = - A ω² COS (ωt)​​وبالمثل يمكننا أن نكتب المتغير أكس تو​X2 = B COS (ωt)​So , we can get Ẍ2​Ẋ2 = - Bω SIN (ωt)​Ẍ2 = - B ω² COS (ωt)​​وبالمثل يمكننا أن نكتب المتغير أكس ثرى​X3 = C COS (ωt)​So , we can get Ẍ2​Ẋ3 = - Cω SIN (ωt)​Ẍ3 = - C ω² COS (ωt)​​سنقوم الان بدراسة القوى الموجودة بكل أسبرنج​بالنسبة للأسبرنج الأول ​لو تحركت الكتلة الأولى مسافة أكس1 والكتلة الثانية مسافة أكس2​​إذن القوة المتولدة فى الأسبرنج عند طرفه الأيمن ستساوى القوة المتولدة عند طرفه الأيسر وبالتالى يمكننا أن نكتب المعادلة الاتية​​FS1 = K1(X1-X2)​عندما تحركت الكتلة الأولى مسافة أكس1 ثم تحركت الكتلة الثانية أكس2 بالتالى أستطال الأسبرنج الأول مسافة تساوى فرق المسافتين مضروبا فى جسلءة الأسبرنج الأول​​سؤال : لماذا قلت القوة عند طرف الاسبرنج الايمن تساوى القوة عند طرف الاسبرنج من جهة اليسار​الأجابة : لو أفترضنا أن القوة عند طرف الاسبرنج الأيسر تساوى ق1 وعند طرفه الايمن تساوى ق2 ​بالتالى عند تطبيق قانون نيوتن الثانى ​محصلة القوى = الكتلة فى العجلة ​إذن ق1- ق2 = كتلة الأسبرنج مضروبة فى العجلة​​بما أننا نعتبر كتلة الأسبرنج بصفر​بالتالى ق1-ق2 = صفر أى أن ق1 = ق2​​​الأسبرنج الثانى ​FS2 = K2(X2-X3)​​الأسبرنج الثالث معرض لقوى شد ​FS3 = K3 * X3​​والان لو رسمنا كل كتلة ووضعنا عليها القوى المؤثرة نستطيع أن نكتب لها معادلات الحركة لكل كتلة كالاتى​​الكتلة الأولى​​-FS1 = M1 * Ẍ1​FS1 = K1(X1-X2)​​​M1 * Ẍ1 - K1(X1-X2) =0​​وبالنسبة للكتلة الثانية​FS1- FS2 = M2 * Ẍ2​FS1 = K1(X1-X2)​FS2 = K2(X2-X3)​​M2 * Ẍ2 + K2(X2-X3) - K1(X1-X2) =0​​​وبالنسبة للكتلة الثالثة​FS2-FS3 = M3 * Ẍ3​FS3 = K3 * X3​FS2 = K2(X2-X3)​​K2(X2-X3) - K3 * X3 = M3 * Ẍ3​​​M3 * Ẍ3 + K3 * X3 – K2(X2-X3) = 0​​​يمكننا الان أن نستبدل قيم أكس1 وأكس2 وأكس3​من المعادلات السابقة بدلالة ​X1= A cos wt​X2 = B cos wt​X3 = C cos wt​​وبالمثل يمكننا أن نستبدل العجلة للثلاث كتل​​Ẍ1 = - A ω² COS (ωt(​Ẍ2 = - B ω² COS (ωt(​Ẍ3 = - C ω² COS (ωt(​​وبالتعويض فى الثلاث معادلات الاتية​​M1 * Ẍ1 - K1(X1-X2) =0​M2 * Ẍ2 + K2(X2-X3) - K1(X1-X2) =0​M3 * Ẍ3 + K3 * X3 – K2(X2-X3) = 0​​سنحصل على​A ω² M1 + K1 (B-A) = 0​B ω² M2 + K2 (C-B) - K1(B-A) =0​C ω² M3 - K3 C – K2(C-B) = 0​​لدينا الان ثلاث معادلات تمثل أربعة مجاهيل​هم أوميجا أى بى والمجهول سى​​يمكننا أن نكتب تلك المعادلات بالشكل الاتى​A ω² M1 + )K1( B - )k1)A= 0​B ω² M2 + (K2)C–(K1+K2)B + (K1)A = 0​C ω² M3 - (K3+K2)C + (K2)B = 0​​من المعادلة الأولى نحصل على​​{-A ω² M1 + )k1)A}/ K1= B​A= K1.B /{- ω² M1 + )k1)}​ومن المعادلة الثالثة نحصل على​​C= - (K2)B / { ω² M3 - (K3+K2)}​بالتعويض عن قيمة كل من​A and C​فى المعادلة الثانية نحصل على​​B ω² M2 + (K2)[ - (K2)B / { ω² M3 - (K3+K2)}]–(K1+K2)B + (K1)A=0​So we can get​ ω² M2 + (K2)[- (K2) / { ω² M3 - (K3+K2)}]–(K1+K2) + K1.K1/{- ω² M1 + )k1)} = 0​​​ω² M2 – {(K2)² / [ ω² M3 - (K3+K2)]} – (K1+K2) + (K1)²/{- ω² M1 + )k1)}= 0


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2010)

*ويمكننا أن نحصل على المعادلة بالصورة النهائية:
ω² M2 – {(K2)² / [ ω² M3 - (K3+K2)]} – (K1+K2) + (K1)²/{- ω² M1 + )
+k1)}= 0
*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2010)

لنتحقق الان من تلك المعادلة :​من وجهة نظر معادلة الأبعاد جميع الوحدات هى كجم\مربع الزمن​إذن المعادلة صحيحة بناء على معادلة الأبعاد​لنفترض أن الكتلة الثالثة =الكتلة الثانية= الكتلة الأولى = أم ​وأن جساءة الأسبرنج ألأول = جساءة ألاسبرنج الثانى = جساءة الأسبرنج الثالث = كى​​بالتعويض فى المعادلة السابقة سنحصل على :​​ω² m – K² / [ ω² m – 2K] – 2K + K²/[k- ω² m]= 0
​​(NOTE : M1 =M2=M3=M And K1=K2=K3=K)​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2010)

​*سوف نناقش تلك المعادلات بشرح مستفيض لاحقا بعد أستكمال الحل*​*والان سوف نقوم بحل مثال بأستخدام برنامج الساب والتحقق من صحة المعادلة بمقارنة نتائج الساب بأستخدام تلك المعادلة*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2010)

*سوف نناقش تلك المعادلات بشرح مستفيض لاحقا بعد أستكمال الحل*​*والان سوف نقوم بحل مثال بأستخدام برنامج الساب والتحقق من صحة المعادلة بمقارنة نتائج الساب بأستخدام تلك المعادلة*​​*خطوات الحل ببرنامج الساب*​*الخطوة الأولى :*​*تحديد الوحدات للساب : نيوتن متر*​*نقوم برسم ثلاث أعمدة متساوية الأرتفاع وإرتفاع كل عمود = 3متر*​*نختار النقطة السفلية لأسفل للعمود الأول ونختار لها مسند من النوع : *​*Fixed support*​​*الخطوة الثانية : تحديد مقطع الثلاث أعمدة*​*نختار للثلاث أعمدة مقطع معدنى عبارة عن*​*Pipe , diameter 0.05m and thickness 0.001m*​​*ثم بعد ذلك نغير قيمة معامل الصلابة للحديد *​*Put E = 194880 N/m2*​​*وقبل أن نترك تعريف ذلك المقطع نذهب ألى *​*Set modifiers *​*ثم نستبدل الرقم 1 الموجود أمام معامل الكتلة ونضع بدلا منه الرقم صفر*​​*الخطوة الثالثة : نختار جميع نقاط الأعمدة ما عدا الركيزة(ثلاث نقاط) ونذهب إلى قائمة *​*Assign>joint>mass*​*وأمام الخانة المكتوب عليها*​*Local 3 axis direction *​*نكتب القيمة 10 كجم ( طالما أن الوحدات نيوتن الكتل المدخلة ستكون بالكجم)*​​*الخطوة الرابعة : حساب جساءة الاسبرنج *​*توضيح *​*إننا بتلك العملية نعتبر أن الثلاث أعمدة هم ثلاث أسبرنجات معلق عند نهاية كل عمود(أسبرنج) كتلة تساوى 10كجم *​*هذه الكتل سوف تتحرك بإتجاه أكس أى أننا ندرس مسألة الأهتزاز تحت تأثير الأحمال الرأسية*​​​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يونيو 2010)

we can get the results


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يونيو 2010)

حسلب جسأة الأسبرنج ∆ = PL/EAPut P=1 NewtonE=194880 N/m2 L= 3mA= 0.0001539 m2∆= 1*3/(194880*0.0001539) =0.1 MP = K . xKspring = 1/0.1 = 10 N/m


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يونيو 2010)

بحل المثال وبأستعراض النتائج كالاتىمن قائمةDisply>show tables >structure output>table:moral periods and frequenciesسوف نقرأ تحت خانة العمود CirFreq rad/secالثلاث قيم الاتية0.445041.2471.8019والتى تمثل الثلاث قيم لأوميجا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يونيو 2010)

المود الأول تتحرك الثلاث كتل بأوميجا تساوىW1 = 1.8019وتتحرك الثلاث كتل فى المود الثانى بأوميجا تساوىW2 = 1.247 rad/sec2وتتحرك الثلاث كتل فى المود الثالث بأوميجا تساوىW3 = 0.44504وبالتعويض بالقيم التى حصلنا عليها من برنامج الساب فى المعادلة التى أستنتجناها سابقاسنجد أن تلك القيم تحقق المعادلةوسوف نضع فى المعادلة تلك القيمM1=m2=m3 = 10kgK1=k2=k3 =10 N/mفى المرة الأولى سنعوض بقيمة أوميجا 1وفى المرة الثانية بقيمة أوميجا2وفى المرة الثالثة سنعوض بقيمة أوميجا3 وسنجد أن جميع تلك القيم تقق المعادلة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يونيو 2010)

سوف نناقش تلك المعادلات والنتائج وخطوات الحل بشئ من التفصيل فى المرات القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يونيو 2010)

وسوف نحاول تبسيط شرح تلك المعادلات بقدر المستطاع إن تلك المعادلات المقدمة هى فقط بغرض الشرح والتوضيح ولكن أساليب الحل المختلفة لا تتطلب ذلك التعقيدسنبين ذلك فى المرات اللاحقة بإذن الله مرة أخرى أكرر لكم أعتذارى لتأخرى فى تحديث تلك الدراسة وبعون الله وبفضل دعواتكم سنواصل تحديث الموضوع أولا بأول لكم منى أخوتى جميعا خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## life for rent (14 يونيو 2010)

والله مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنه كل خير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 يونيو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> والله مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنه كل خير


 اشكرك أخى الفاضل على كلماتك المشجعة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 يونيو 2010)

متابعة
أهم شيء الا نتوقف ...جزاك الله خير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يونيو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> متابعة
> أهم شيء الا نتوقف ...جزاك الله خير


 أخى الفاضل مهندس خالد
إننى فعلا مقصر فى تحديث تلك الدراسة
ولكننى سأحاول قدر المستطاع أن أقوم بالتحديث أولا بأول

ولكننى أفكر- ولا أبالغ فى القول - مئات المرات قبل أن أكتب أى سطر فى ذلك الموضوع
فالغرض من تلك الدراسة كما أشرت فى المقدمة هو أن نحاول أن نصل إلى حقائق العلم عن طريق الفهم 
هذا فى الواقع هو ما يجعلنى أتأخر فى المشاركات وفى تحديث الموضوع
ولكن كما تقول الحكمة نهاية أمر خير من بدايته
سأحاول بقدر المستطاع أن أقوم بتحديث الموضوع حتى نصل إلى فهم جيد لذلك الفرع الهام من العلوم

ويسعدنى دائما حضورك ووجودك معنا تلك الدراسة 
كما يسعدنى أيضا وجود كل زملائنا الأفاضل الذين ساهموا وشاركوا بارائهم وردودهم وتشجيعهم 
تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 يونيو 2010)

خد راحتك...
ولا يوجد اي تقصير...بالعكس طريقتك في الشرح توضح مدى الجهد الكبير المبذول للتبسيط
نحن معك نقطة نقطة ومتى ما سمح وقتك بشيء فنحن بالانتظار..
الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بك أخ الكريم :
و مجهود أكثر من رائع 
و تبسيط للشرح .
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

و السلام عليكم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> بارك الله بك أخ الكريم :
> و مجهود أكثر من رائع
> و تبسيط للشرح .
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ...


 أشكرك أخى الفاضل أبو الأفكار
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على كلماتك الطيبة والمشجعة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2010)

*مفاهيم أساسية:*​ 


*الان وقبل أن نبدء فى تحليل ذلك الحل الذى توصلنا إليه علينا مرة أخرى أن نراجع المفاهيم الأساسية التى نحن ندرسها الان*​ 

*فى الواقع لقد درسنا ثلاثة فروع من العلوم الأساسية هم*​ 

*علم الميكانيكا الكلاسكية أو ما يعرف بميكانيكا نيوتن*​ 

*علم الأنشاءات *​ 

*ثالثا ما نحن نقوم بدراسته الان وهو علم ديناميكيا الانشاءات*​ 


*أود أن أطرح ذلك السؤال لماذا إن كنا ندرس نفس العلم ونفس المفاهيم إلا اننا نجد كما لو كان الموضوع غير متألف بالنسبة لنا لماذا يتولد ذلك الشعور لدينا؟*​ 


*هل ذلك ناتج من تقصير بالفهم الجيد لتلك العلوم أما ماذا؟*​ 


*نعم هناك مفاهيم أساسية يجب أن نسلط الضوء عليها ونناقشها بمزيد من الشرح والتوضيح كى نصل إلى فهم افضل*​ 


*أولا ما هو الفارق بين علم الميكانيكا وعلم الأنشاءات؟*​ 

*فى بداية دراستنا لعلم الميكانيك كنا قد درسنا ما أسماه نيوتن بألاجسام الجاسئة لقد مرت تلك الكلمة بصورة عابرة دون ان نوليها حقها من الشرح*​ 


*كلمة جسم جاسئ تعنى أن الجسم لا يحدث به تشكلات نهائيا أى ان مقدار الطاقة التى يمكن ان يختزلها ذلك الجسم تساوى صفر*​ 


*لقد أرهقتنا بتلك المناقشة نرجو التوضيح أكثر*​ 

*إننا حينما نقوم بحل أى مسألة من مسأل الميكانيك نفترض اننا نتعامل مع أجسام جاسئة أليس كذلك؟ نعم*​ 


*لماذا أستخدم نيوتن ذلك المفهوم ؟*​ 

*لأن نيوتن كان معنيا بمقادير الطاقة التى تنتقل من خلال القوى من جسم لجسم اخر*​ 

*فمثلا لو لديك سيارة تقوم بدفعها بقوة تساوى 1000 نيوتن حينما تقول إن السيارة جاسئة معنى ذلك أن جميع الطاقة التى تنتقل من خلال تلك القوة ستتحول إلى طاقة حركة فقط *​ 

*فمثلا لو اثرت بتلك القوة مسافة 10 متر*​ 

*سيكون مقدار الطاقة مساويا 10متر فى 1000 نيوتن ما مقداره 10000 جول*​ 

*هذه الطاقة كلية قد تحولت إلى طاقة حركة فى السيارة*​ 

*لماذا لأنك أفترضت أن السيارة جاسئة أى أن جسم السيارة لن يختزل أى جزء من تلك الطاقة فى صورة طاقة إنفعال للسيارة*​ 



*المثال الثانى ربما يوضح الفكرة بصورة أفضل*​ 

*أحضر أسبرنج كتلته 10كجم وكمرة معدنية كتلتها 10كجم*​ 

*ضع الأسبرنج فى اليد اليمنى والكمرة فى اليد اليسرى*​ 

*أسحب الكتلان لأعلى*​ 


*ماذا ستلاحظ؟*​ 

*جميع النقاط على الكمرة المعدنية تتحرك بنفس السرعة *​ 

*أى ان مقدار الطاقة الذى تم إضافته لتلك الكمرة قد تحول إلى طاقة حركة فقط*​ 


*للنظر إلى الأسبرنج ماذا ستلاحظ؟*​ 

*ستجد ان اول نقطة بالأسبرنج الملامسة ليدك تتحرك بنفس سرعة يدك بينما أخر نقطة تتحرك بسرعة أقل قليلا وحدث أستطالة نوعا ما بالأسبرنج*​ 

*ماذا يعنى هذا؟*​ 

*هذا يعنى انه ليست جميع نقاط الأسبرنج تحركت بنفس السرعة مما يعنى انه ليست مقدار الطاقة التى تم أضافتها إلى النظام (وهنا بمعنى الأسبرنج) قد تحولت كليا إلى طاقة حركة *​ 

*بل جزء من تلك الطاقة تحول إلى طاقة حركة وجزء أخر تم تخزينه بالأسبرنج فى صورة طاقة أنفعال*​ 


*أعتقد أن المفهوم بدء يتضح لنا أكثر*​ 

*حينما درسنا علم الميكانيك درسنا أجسام جاسئة أى أجسام تتحرك ولكن طاقة الأنفعال لها تساوى صفر لانها لا تختزل أى مقادير من الطاقة بداخلها نظرا لجسائتها التى تساوى مالانهاية*​ 


*حينما درسنا علم الأنشاءات أتضح لنا أنه فى الواقع لا يوجد شئ أسمه اجسام جاسئة فدرسنا أجسام لا تتحرك أى ساكنة ولكنها تختزل مقادير من الطاقة نتيجة الاحمال الواقعة عليها فى صورة طاقة إنفعال*​ 


*صراحة كما أنه لا يوجد شئ فعليا أسمه جسم جاسئ وبالمثل لا يوجد شئ فعليا أسمه جسم ساكن ذلك السكون الذى لا حياة فيه *​ 


*وبالتالى حينما نجمع علم الميكانيك مع تعديل فكرة أجسام جاسئة بأجسام فعلية لها مرونة ولها قدرة على أختزال الطاقة مع علم الأنشاءات مع تعديل فكرة الأجسام الساكنة سكون مطلق نحصل على علم ميكانيكا الأنشاءات *​ 


*نأتى الان للنقطة الأخرى والهامة وقد ناقشناها من قبل وهى تمثيل الأسبرنج *​ 

*هنا هذا الاسبرنج هو فقط طريقة ذهنية لتوضيح كيف تختزل المادة أو الكتل الطاقة بداخلها*​ 


*لهذا نحن نطلق على الأسبرنج قانون هوك فى الواقع بعض الفيزيائين يقولون إن ذلك ليس بقانون والمفروض أن نقول قاعدة هوك*​ 


*لكن صراحة ذلك الرجل له الفضل فى توضيح خاصية مرونة الأجسام عن طريق ذلك النموذج ولهذا هو يعتبر حقا قانون لانه يوضح لنا مفهوم طاقة الأنفعال بالمادة*​ 


*نأتى لمشكلة ثانية سوف تواجهنا مع قوانين نيوتن نحن فى الواقع ليس لدينا قانون أو أداة توضح لنا مقدار ما تختزله المادة من طاقة بل ذلك يعتمد على المشاهدات وخصائص المواد التى نتعامل معها*​ 


*بمعنى لو أحضرنا كمرة معدنية وبدأنا بتحريكها للأمام*​ 

*فبستخدام قوانين نيوتن لن نستطيع معرفة القوى الداخلية الموجودة بتلك الكمرة أو بشكل اوضح لن نستطيع معرفة مقدار طاقة الانفعال التى ستختزلها الكمرة أو لن نعرف قوة الشد المتولدة فى الاسبرنج لو أستعنا بنموذج الكتل والاسبرنج*​ 


*لكن عن طريق القياس يمكننا ان نرصد سرعة اول نقطة بالكمرة وسرعة اخر نقطة ومنها يمكننا أن نعرف مقدار الأستطالة التى حدثت ومنها نستطيع ان نحدد مقدار الطاقة التى أختزلته تلك الكمرة كطاقة إنفعال والمقدار المتبقى من الطاقة الذى تحول إلى طاقة حركة*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2010)

*تساؤلات عن أوميجا:*​*لدى أسئلة كثيرة ومربكة حول تلك الأوميجا التى حصلنا عليها*​*تفضل*​*فى المثال السابق كان لدينا أربعة مجاهيل أى وبى وسى والمتغير أوميجا وكان لدينا ثلاث معادلات فقط ومع هذا حصلنا على أوميجا بما تفسر هذا؟*​​*نفس الشئ نلاحظه فى مثال خزان الماء السابق كان لدينا متغيران هما أي وأوميجا وكان لدينا معادلة واحدة ومنها حصلنا على أوميجا *​*إننى لا أفهم ماحدث أرجو التوضيح*​​​*لكى أجيب على تساؤلك أسمح لى أن أوضح بعض النقاط الاتية*​*حينما أحضرنا أسبرنج وقمنا بجذبه لأسفل ثم تركناه يهتز وبدأنا بتسجيل تلك الحركة مع الزمن قام ذلك الأسبرنج برسم دالة الكوزين او دالة السين*​*The spring plot the sine wave or cosine wave function*​​*حينما نحضر مسطرة بلاستيكية ونقوم بثنيها مسافة ما ثم نتركها تقوم أيضا برسم ما يشبه دالة الكوزين أو صورة قريبة منها *​​*نفس المثال ينطبق على خزان الماء المثبت على عمود خرسانى*​*وبالمثل جميع الأبنية التى ندرسها اثناء تعرضها لأحمال أفقية تقوم برسم ما يشبه دالة الكوزين أو دالة السين*​​*إننا ربما لا نعرف مقادير الأزاحات لتلك الأجسام لكننا نعرف شكل الحركة لكل تلك الأجسام أنه على شكل موجة دالة الكوزين أو دالة السين*​​*إن ذلك يجعلنا ننظر إلى المادة عموما بطريقة مختلفة نوعا ما عن الطريقة التى تعودنا عليها *​*إن كل تلك الأمثلة والمشاهدات هى فى الواقع تكشف لنا الطبيعة الموجية للمادة *​*إن المادة لها تلك الطبيعة *​*وأختزال المادة عموما لطاقة الأنفعال ثم إسترجاعها فى شكل طاقة حركة هو أداة جيدة تساعدنا على فهم وتفسير تلك الخاصية*​​*إذن نحن قد أشرنا اليوم إلى عدة مفاهيم هامة*​*المفهوم الأول : فى الواقع لا يوجد جسم جاسئ*​*المفهوم الثانى : المادة عموما مرنة وتختزل جزء من الطاقة فى صورة طاقة إنفعال*​*المفهوم الثالث : الطبيعة الموجية للمادة*​​*بعد ذلك التوضيح نعود إلى اوميجا مرة أخرى وكيف حصلنا عليها والمفهوم الفيزيائى لذلك*​​*ببساطة حينا أستنتجنا أوميجا لجسم له درجة حرية واحدة قلنا ان مربع اوميجا يساوى جساءة الأسبرنج مقسوما على كتلة الجسم*​​*أى أن أوميجا فى الواقع لا تعتمد على مقدار الطاقة التى نضيفها للجسم *​*بمعنى اخر حينما نقسم اوميجا على 2باى سنحصل على التردد*​*أى أوميجا هى عدد الأهتزازات التى يهتزها الجسم بالثانية الواحدة*​*وفى الواقع المتغيرات أى وبى وسى بالمثال السابق هى مقادير الإزاحة الحادثة للأسبرنج الأول والثانى والثالث على التوالى أى هى مقادير الطاقة التى أدخلناها على ذلك النظام حتى يحدث له أهتزاز*​*وبما أننا نرصد حالة الرنين فيمكننا من خلال خواص المادة ممثلة فى جساءة الأسبرنج والكتل معرفة مقادير التردد لتلك المادة التى يمكن أن تحدث لها رنين دون معرفة أى من مقادير الطاقة*​​*سوف أشرح المثال السابق بطريقة مبسطة *​*لدينا ثلاث كتل*​*المطلوب حساب الترددات التى تجعل تلك الكتل يحدث لها رنين*​​*سؤال ما هو الرنين؟ الرنين أن تظل المادة محتفظة بالطاقة الداخلية الموجودة بها*​​*سوف نقوم بحل المعادلات وسوف أفترض أى مقادير من الطاقة هم اى وبى وسى *​​*بعد بناء المعادلات سنحصل على أربع مجاهيل *​*بما أن المادة فى حالة رنين لا تعتمد على مقدار الطاقة سوف نحذف المتغيرات أى وبى وسى ونحصل على قيم أوميجا*​​*إذن المعنى الفيزيائى لأوميجا هى انها خاصية طبيعية بالمادة توضح لنا الترددات التى يمكن أن تحدث رنين بالمادة وهى لا تعتمد على مقدار الطاقة المضافة للنظام بل تعتمد على كيفية أضافة تلك الطاقة*​


----------



## HISHAM" (21 يونيو 2010)

أخي ميخائيل شرح مميز ورائع ولي عندك طلب حبذا لو توضح المثال السابق 
*المطلوب حساب الترددات التى تجعل تلك الكتل يحدث لها رنين
بمثال رقمي فلقد حدث عندي التباس عندما ذكرت حذف المتغيرات فحتى تبقى المعادلة موجودة يجب أن تكون قيم المتغيرات تساوي الواحد أليس كذلك وربما أكون على خطأ. 
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يونيو 2010)

HISHAM" قال:


> أخي ميخائيل شرح مميز ورائع ولي عندك طلب حبذا لو توضح المثال السابق
> *المطلوب حساب الترددات التى تجعل تلك الكتل يحدث لها رنين*
> *بمثال رقمي فلقد حدث عندي التباس عندما ذكرت حذف المتغيرات فحتى تبقى المعادلة موجودة يجب أن تكون قيم المتغيرات تساوي الواحد أليس كذلك وربما أكون على خطأ. *
> *تقبل تحياتي*


أخى الفاضل مهندس هشام
أهلا بك وأشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة
وأسمح لى أن أوضح لك بعض النقاط بخصوص السؤال

إنك لو راجعت الشرح السابق لوجدت أنه كان لدينا ثلاث معادلات 
وكان لدينا أربعة مجاهيل 
الأربعة مجاهيل هم : 
A , B,C, and Omega
لقد قادتنا هذه المعادلات للحصول على معادلة واحدة لأوميجا 
إننا عندما ذكرنا كلمة حذف لا نعنى إطلاقا اننا وضعنا المتغيرات أى وبى وسى بواحد أو بصفر أو بأية قيمة

إننا نفسر لماذا حصلنا على معادلة لأوميجا بدون ظهور أى متغير اخر 
لأن اوميجا فى الواقع تعبر عن الطبيعة أو الخاصية الموجية للمادة بصرف النظر عن مقادير الطاقة التى نضيفها للمادة 

لتبسيط الموضوع عليك سوف أشرح لك مثال الخزان وهو عبارة عن كتلة واحدة معلقة فى أسبرنج

أننا نقول الاتى 
لنفرض أن الخزان تحرك مسافة أفقية ولتكن أى
كتلة الخزان أم وجساءته كيه
لنكتب المعادلات 
الخزان يتحرك حركة فى أتجاه أكس
أكس = أيه * كوزين (أوميجا تى)
السرعة = - أيه * أوميجا * ساين (أوميجا تى)

العجلة = - أيه * أوميجا2 * كوزاين (أوميجا تى )

من قانون نيوتن الثانى
القوة = الكتلة * العجلة
محصلة القوى المؤثرة على الكتلة هى قوة اشد فى الأسبرنج
وقوة الشد فى الأسبرنج = أكس * كيه
إذن القوة = - أكس * كيه = الكتلة * العجلة
سوف نستبدل أكس والعجلة فى المعادلة السابقة 
إذن : 
- أيه * كوزين ( أوميجا تى ) =- الكتلة * ( أيه * أوميجا 2 ) كوزين أوميجا تى

إن تلك المعادلة بها مجهولان هما أيه وأوميجا ( أننا نعلم الكتلة والجساءة)

دعنا نكتب المعادلة السابقة بالشكل التالى

أيه * كوزين ( أوميجا تى ) - أيه * الكتلة *أوميجا 2 * كوزين أوميجا تى = صفر

أيه * {كوزين ( أوميجا تى ) - الكتلة *أوميجا 2 * كوزين أوميجا تى} = صفر

هذه المعادلة لها حلان 
أما المتغير أيه يساوى صفر وهذا معناه أنه أساسا الكتلة لم تتحرك والمسألة فى حالة سكون
أو أن 
{كوزين ( أوميجا تى ) - الكتلة *أوميجا 2 * كوزين أوميجا تى} = صفر
وبالتالى أوميجا = جذر (كيه مقسوما على الكتلة)

هنا نجد أن المعادلات قادتنا إلى قيمة لأوميجا لا تعتمد على المتغير أيه
فى الواقع ماذا يعنى المتغير أيه
إن أيه هو السعة أو هو أقصى مسافة تتحركها الكتلة 
بصورة أخرى المتغير أيه يعبر عن مقدار الطاقة التى وضعناها بالنموذج 
فحينما تحرك الأسبرنج مسافة أيه تم أختزال مقدار من الطاقة فى صورة طاقة إنفعال فى ألسبرنج 
فمثلا لو تحرك الأسبرنج 1سم سيختزل الأسبرنج ما قيمته طاقة أنفعال للواحد سم 
لو 2 سم نفس الكلام 
وهكذا
ولكن أوميجا لم تعتمد على أى مقدار من الطاقة وهكذا
أتمنى أن تكون تلك النقطة واضحة وبسيطة 
وأرحب بجميع أستفسارتك أخى الفاضل


----------



## HISHAM" (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي ميخائيل شرح بسيط ورائع
هنا لدي استفسار آخر ربما يكون سابق لأوانه 
في مرحلة الاهتزاز الحر نحن نعتبر ان حالة الاهتزاز هذه هي حالة رنين أما في مرحلة الاهتزاز القسري فإن الوصول للرنين سيكون مرتبط بتردد القوة التي تتعرض لها الجملة المدروسة؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يونيو 2010)

hisham" قال:


> شكرا لك أخي ميخائيل شرح بسيط ورائع
> هنا لدي استفسار آخر ربما يكون سابق لأوانه
> في مرحلة الاهتزاز الحر نحن نعتبر ان حالة الاهتزاز هذه هي حالة رنين أما في مرحلة الاهتزاز القسري فإن الوصول للرنين سيكون مرتبط بتردد القوة التي تتعرض لها الجملة المدروسة؟


 مهندس هشام بعد التحية
لو أمكن وضح لى كلمة القسرى او لو امكن المصطلح باللغة الأنجليزية 
وشكرا لك اخى الفاضل
وأرحب بأى أستفسار


----------



## HISHAM" (22 يونيو 2010)

I mean the case of Forced Vibration


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يونيو 2010)

hisham" قال:


> i mean the case of forced vibration


أولا اشكرك على التوضيح 

أن السؤال سوف نقدم له شرح بخصوص أوميجا
ولكن بما أنك بادرت بالسؤال فدعنا نفكر فى الأجابة

أولا الكتل الساكنة تظل ساكنة طالما أنه لا يوجد قوى خارجية تؤثر عليها
وذلك بحسب قانون نيوتن الأول
إن قانون نيوتن الأول ما هو ألا شكل من أشكال قوانين الطاقة
الطاقة بصفر هو ما يكافئ القوى الخارجية بصفر إذن النظام أو الكتل فى حالة سكون ولن تتحرك

إذن الكتل لن تهتز إلا عندما نؤثر عليها بقوى خارجية أو بمعنى اخر عندما نمنح ذلك النظام مقدار من الطاقة يسمح له بالحركة

دعنا نأخذ مثال من الواقع يوضح لنا ذلك المفهوم بكل بساطة:
سوف نقوم بتجربة بسيطة جدا سنحضر أسبرنج ونثبت به كتلة ونضعهم على سطح أفقى وسنفترض أن قوة الاحتكاك بصفر
حرك ذلك الأسبرنج مسافة ما ولتكن 5 سم مثلا
ثم أترك ذلك الأسبرنج ليتحرك
سيبدء الأسبرنج فى الذهاب والعودة محدثا الأهتزاز
فى كل مرة حاول أن تدفع الأسبرنج بشرط ان تكون قوة دفعك لذلك الأسبرنج تساعده على أن يستمر فى الحركة أن ذلك لن يحدث ألا إذا كانت حركة يدك أثناء دفع الأسبرنج هى نفس أتجاه حركة الأسبرنج
فمثلا لو الأسبرنج يتحرك ناحية اليمين ستجد أنك تدفعه ناحية اليمين أيضا ولكن لو قمت بالعكس ستجد ان الأسبرنج سيقلل من سرعته أو ربما يتوقف
لو فعلت ذلك أضمن لك أن ذلك الأسبرنج لن يتوقف طالما أنك محافظ على تلك الشروط

ما معنى هذا علميا
معنى هذا أنك تقوم بالتأثير على ذلك النظام بقوة لها نفس تردد الأسبرنج لهذا لن تعاكس القوة المضافة القوة الموجودة بالأسبرنج بل هى تعمل معها جنبا إلى جنب 

خذ مثال اخر أبسط من المثال الأول
لو أحضرت بندولا يهتز يمينا ويسارا واردت ان تدفعه فى كل مرة بقوة حتى تجعله يظل يتحرك
لابد أن تدفع ذلك البندول بأية قوة بشرط أن تكون تلك القوة لها نفس تردد البندول وهكذا

إن ذلك هو ما يحدث تماما فى الزلزال
ببساطة ما هو الزلزال هو عبارة عن موجة تأخذ شكل موجة دالة الكوزين او الساين
أن الزلزال ببساطة هو كالاتى
أحضر زجاجة ماء وضع قاعدتها على يدك وقم بتحريك يدك حركة طفيفة للأمام وللخلف
الزلزال يفعل نفس الشئ بالبناء 
تلك الموجة تجعل البناء يتحرك حركة أفقية للأمام وللخلف بصورة دورية
أين تكمن الخطورة
الخطورة لو تردد تلك القوة الزلزالية تطابق او أقترب من تردد المنشأ لا قدر الله
لان ذلك سيؤدى إلى حدوث ظاهرة الرنين أو الأهتزاز إلى مالانهاية 

لذلك فى الشرح السابق كنا قد ذكرنا ان :
اوميجا لا تعتمد على مقدار الطاقة بل على كيفية أضافة تلك الطاقة
فربما قوتين تمنح البناء نفس المقدار من الطاقة 
لكن الأولى ستؤدى إلى أنهيار البناء
بينما الثانية لن تفعل ذلك

تحياتى لك اخى الكريم ويسعدنى دائما تلقى أى استفسار


----------



## اشرف الخراط (22 يونيو 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
بجد حضرتك بسطت لنا المفاهيم بطريقه لم نكن نتصورها واكثر الله من امثالك 
بس لو ممكن اسأل سؤال سابق لااوانه 
انا في مشروع structure
وواخد نقطه بحثيه عن poundingوهو التصادم بين مبنيين اثناء الزلازال 
وطلب مني تمثيل التصادم علي احد البرامج 
وبالطبع هنمثل بين نقط اتصال المبنيين بspring+damping (non_linear)لتمثيل الخواص البلاستيكيه والتشكلات الحادثه
بس السؤال اضع kللspringاد ايه 
واضع خواص الdamping اد ايه
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير مره اخري


----------



## HISHAM" (22 يونيو 2010)

أخي أشرف اطلعت على سؤالك في أكثر من مشاركة لك وأود أن أنصحك نصيحة وهي ,على ما أظن أنت تدرس الدراسات العليا وبرنامج الإيتابس بصراحة رغم قوته ولكن استخدامه في الأبحاث قليل جدا وبصراحة يوجد برامج أقوى بكثير من الإيتابس في تمثيل النقاط البحثية مثل النقطة التي تتحدث عنها أنت ومن هذه البرامج برنامج الأباكوس والحقيقة أنا أستخدم هذا البرنامج في بحثي وقد سهل لي البرنامج تمثيل النقطة البحثية التي أدرسها 
على خلاف الإيتابس .
الحقيقة الشرح يطول ولكن إذا أردت ممكن أن أتواصل معك للحديث بشكل أعمق عن الموضوع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## اشرف الخراط (22 يونيو 2010)

لك كل اشكر علي الاهتمام 
ولكن ليس شرط ان يكون برنامج etabs
ولكن الهدف هو معرفه خواص spring ,damping
واذا كان ذلك موجود في اي برنامج ارجو الافاده


----------



## fkrat (23 يونيو 2010)

thanks for your information


----------



## HISHAM" (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي ميخائيل على الشرح الموفق 
اسمح لي أن نناقش مايلي إن الزلزال يتم تسجيله على شكل تسارعات للأرض (التسارع يسمى العجلة في مصر على ماأظن)هل نسطيع أن نقول أن لكل قيمة من قيم هذا التسارع أوميجا الخاصة به


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2010)

اشرف الخراط قال:


> لك كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذا المجهود الرائع
> بجد حضرتك بسطت لنا المفاهيم بطريقه لم نكن نتصورها واكثر الله من امثالك
> بس لو ممكن اسأل سؤال سابق لااوانه
> انا في مشروع structure
> ...


 أخى الفاضل مهندس اشرف
اولا أشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة وأحيك على بحثك وطلبك للعلم والمعرفة وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق
أتمنى أن استطيع أن أقدم لك أية مساعدة ولكن أتوجه بالأعتذار لك لأن ذلك سيجعلنا نخرج عن سياق الموضوع مجال الدراسة
ولو توافرت لدى اية معلومات تفيد مجال بحثك لن أتردد فى أن أزودك بها
وأشكر ايضا زميلنا واخى الفاضل مهندس hisham لما قام به من تعليقات وردود بخصوص مجال بحثك.

مرة أخرى أخى الفاضل أتوجه بالشكر لك متمنيا لك التوفيق بإذن الله
ويشرفنا بكل ثقة متابعتك وتعليقاتك لتلك الدراسة المتواضعة
تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2010)

hisham" قال:


> شكرا أخي ميخائيل على الشرح الموفق
> اسمح لي أن نناقش مايلي إن الزلزال يتم تسجيله على شكل تسارعات للأرض (التسارع يسمى العجلة في مصر على ماأظن)هل نسطيع أن نقول أن لكل قيمة من قيم هذا التسارع أوميجا الخاصة به


 أخى الفاضل هشام 
أشكرك لأهتمامك وتعليقاتك ومتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة
وأسمح لى أن نؤجل الاجابة لحين الوصول لدراسة أحمال الزلازل وفهم طبيعتها وطريقة تأثيرها على المنشاءات
يشرفنا وجودك وحضورك معنا أنت وكل زملائنا الأفاضل تلك الدراسة المتواضعة 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2010)

fkrat قال:


> thanks for your information


 أهلا بك زميلنا الكريم بملتقى المهندسين العرب
ونتمنى متابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة
ونشكرك على كلماتك المشجعة 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس أشرف الخراط 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الملف موجود فى شروحات شركة (csi) باسم (Gap _ Elenents_ v14S) وعنوان الشركه 
http://www.csiberkeley.com/Watch&Learn/DownLoad/SAP2000/v14/Gap_Elements_V14S.zip
معذره من الاخ المهندس /Mecheil Edwar Mecheil وارجو عدم قطع او تغيير اتجاه المناقشات فقط اردت مساعدة الاخ المهندس / أشرف الخراط ​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## اشرف الخراط (29 يونيو 2010)

متشكر جدا للاخ الكريم مهندس \اسامه نواره


----------



## mostafa7101980 (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا على المعومات القيمه دى


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والبالغ الاهمية والمملوء بالعلمية التي يبحث عنها الكثير .هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع االتي تشغلني وياريت ترفدنا بكل معلومة بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## life for rent (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا ميشيل
شرحك والله اكثر من رائع
متابعين مع حضرتك


----------



## asfour11 (5 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 يوليو 2010)

asfour11 قال:


> thank you very much


 


life for rent قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا ميشيل
> شرحك والله اكثر من رائع
> متابعين مع حضرتك


 


محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والبالغ الاهمية والمملوء بالعلمية التي يبحث عنها الكثير .هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع االتي تشغلني وياريت ترفدنا بكل معلومة بخصوص هذا الموضوع


 
زملائى الأفاضل أشكركم جميعا لتلك الردود المشجعة والكلمات الطيبة
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وسوف أقوم بتحديث الموضوع - بإذن الله - فى اليومين القادمين وسأرفق أخر تحديث للمذكرة 
وأعتذر لكم عن تأخرى فى إرفاق المزيد من المشاركات بتلك الدراسة
لكم منى جميعا أخوتى وزملائى الأعزاء خالص التحية والشكر والعرفان


----------



## kdonia2000 (9 يوليو 2010)

رابط تحميل الكتاب Introduction to structural Dynamics/Biggs
http://www.4shared.com/file/7139036...Aeroelasticity_Hodges-Pierce--Cambridge_.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/7139036...namicsandAeroelasticity_Hodges-Pierce--Cambri


----------



## last.gladiator (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الرائع والمهم جدا جدا 
لكن اسمحلى ان احييك على هذا الاسلوب الرائع فى الشرح وخصوصا حرصك على القاء المعلومه وتكرارها باكثر من طريقه وهذا ساعدنى كثيرا وارجو من حضرتك الاستمرار بهذا الاسلوب

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار مشاركاتك المتميزة دائما


----------



## jousif hassan (18 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يوليو 2010)

last.gladiator قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الرائع والمهم جدا جدا
> لكن اسمحلى ان احييك على هذا الاسلوب الرائع فى الشرح وخصوصا حرصك على القاء المعلومه وتكرارها باكثر من طريقه وهذا ساعدنى كثيرا وارجو من حضرتك الاستمرار بهذا الاسلوب
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار مشاركاتك المتميزة دائما


 
أشكرك أخى الفاضل على تلك الكلمات الطيبة وأعتذر لك ولكل زملائى وأخوتى الذين يتابعون معنا تلك الدراسة عن التأخير فى تحديث الموضوع وبإذن الله سأقوم بأضافة مشاركات جديدة لنستكمل معا بقية الدراسة بفضل دعواتكم وتشجيعكم لى المستمر والمتواصل لا يسعنى إلا كل الشكر لكم جميعا أخوتى الأعزاء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يوليو 2010)

jousif hassan قال:


> thanks


 أهلا بك مهندس يوسف بملتقى المهندسين العرب
ويشرفنا وجودك معنا تلك الدراسة


----------



## HISHAM" (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي ميخائيل أرجو أن يعينك الله لتتم هذه الدراسة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يوليو 2010)

hisham" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي ميخائيل أرجو أن يعينك الله لتتم هذه الدراسة


 عليكم السلام مهندس هشام وشكرا لتشجيعك ودعواتك الطيبة
وإن شاء الله نكمل تلك الدراسة 
ويسعدنى بل ويشرفنى وجودك أنت وكل زملائنا الأفاضل
ولنلتقى دائما بكل الخير


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي ميخائيل والله ما قصرت وبارك الله فيك ونحن ننتظر المزيد من ابداعك


----------



## red bired (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فصل اخير هندسة مدنية ومهتم بموضوع التحليل الديناميكي ولكن كل ماقيل لايكفي هذا مقدمة فقط يحتاج الطالب للتطبيق والتدعيم بامتلة وكيفية عمل نموذج لهذا الموضوع طبعا كل هذا ونحن قد سلمنا باننا ملمين بباقي المواضيع التقدمة ذات صلة وتيقة بالموضوع انه علم غاية فب التعقيد وشكرا لمجهود الجميع ....تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 يوليو 2010)

red bired قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب فصل اخير هندسة مدنية ومهتم بموضوع التحليل الديناميكي ولكن كل ماقيل لايكفي هذا مقدمة فقط يحتاج الطالب للتطبيق والتدعيم بامتلة وكيفية عمل نموذج لهذا الموضوع طبعا كل هذا ونحن قد سلمنا باننا ملمين بباقي المواضيع التقدمة ذات صلة وتيقة بالموضوع انه علم غاية فب التعقيد وشكرا لمجهود الجميع ....تحياتي


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم المكتبات مكتظة بالكتب التي تحوي مئات المعادلات و مجال مشاركة الفاضل ميشيل هو تبسيط علم ديناميكا المنشئات حيث اننا مع الوقت و تكرار تطبيقاتنا ننسي بعض الأساسيات و لاحظ ان ملتقي المهندسين العرب يجمع طلبة و خريجين بمختلف الخبرات من مبتدئين لمحترفين و بيننا اساتذة افاضل يتبرعون باوقاتهم لتقديم العلم دون اي مقابل و نقدر لهم مجهوداتهم ونقدر مهامهم المتعددة فمن يقدم لنا ملخص او شرح و يرد علي مشاركتنا انما يبذل من وقته و جهده فيجب علينا ان نرفق بهم و نعلم ان تعدد المسؤليات و ضيق الوقت هو العائق فقط لتكملة اي سلسلة علمية فنحن جميعا نطبق ديناميكا المنشئات لكننا نتابع لنعمق مفهومنا و نجدد معلوماتنا و نتناقش في النقاط الغامضة و صاحب الموضوع ذو صدر رحب يرد باستفاضة علي كل المشاركات لمن يسئل
مشكور اخي الكريم لحبك للعلم 
مشكور اخانا الكريم م ميشيل علي جهدك ووقتك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

من المثال السابق وكما نلاحظ أنه عندما قمنا بحل مسألة بثلاث درجات حرية ممثلة فى الكتلة m1 والكتلة m2 والكتلة m3 كيف تعقدت المسألة وحصلنا على معادلة من الدرجة السادسة حصلنا منها على ثلاث قيم لأوميجا 

كيف بدء علماء هندسة الأنشاءات يفكرون بطريقة أكثر عملية للحصول على تلك القيم لأوميجا وكيف يمكن عمل نموذج رياضى نستطيع به عمل برنامج بأستخدام الحاسب يسهل لنا طريقة حل تلك المسألة التى كما يبدو ستكون معقدة كلما زادت عدد درجات الحرية لها


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

لكى نجيب على هذا السؤال علينا أن ننظر مرة أخرى للطريقة التى أستخدمناها فى بناء المسألة
إننا ببساطة نقول الاتى
طاقة الأنفعال - ممثلة فى الأسبرنجات المستخدمة = طاقة الحركة التى ترتد على الكتل

ببساطة ماذا تعنى طاقة الإنفعال = تعنى التشكلات الحادثة بالمنشأ أو بالجسم 
إذن من خلال عملية ربط بين طاقة الأنفعال ممثلة فى التشكلات التى تحدث للجسم مع معادلات الحركة ممثلة فى الكتل وقيم أوميجا يمكننا أن نقوم بعمل نموذج رياضى لحل أى منشأ 

إن حساب التشكلات الواقعة على أى منشأ يقودنا مباشرة إلى مصفوفة الجساءة الخاصة بالمنشأ أو ما تعرف ب stiffness matrix
إن تلك المصفوفة ومن خلال عملية الحل بأستخدام أى برامج للتحليل الانشائى مثل الساب أو غيرها يمكننا من خلالها أن نعرف مقدار التشكلات التى يمكن أن تحدث للمنشأ ومنها يمكننا أن نعرف مقدار الطاقة التى يمكن أن يختزنها ذلك المنشأ
كل ما هنالك هو كيف نقوم بعملية الربط كما أشرنا سابقا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يوليو 2010)

متابعين مع حضرتك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (25 يوليو 2010)

فعلا اخوتي الاعزاء نحن المامنا في الكثير من المواضيع ذات الصلة ليس بالمستوى المطلوب لذلك يجب علينا الالمام بلعلوم ذات الصلة واهمها الميكانيك الهندسي والتحليل الانشائي والرياضيات فيجب علينا الالمام بها الماما تاما وكذلك اعتبار الدراسة التي قدمها مشكورا الاخ ميخائيل هي بداية الطريق للارتقاء بهذا العلم الراقي ويمكننا بالتعاون مع الاخ ميخائيل ان نعمل على عمل نموذج كتصميم مبنى مثلا بجهد جماعي عبر هذا الملتقى الممتاز ووفقنا الله جميعا


----------



## مصطفى عمود (5 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا بأسلوبك الجميل وتسلسل الخطوات العقلية أدت إلى استيعاب الفكرة وتسهيل فهم الموضوع ونريد المزيد حتى نصل إلى القوانين المطلوبة .


----------



## مهندس بشير (6 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جيد


----------



## life for rent (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
والله ادعوا لك بكل خييير


----------



## abdrabeng (8 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر للمهندس *mecheil.edwar
واحييه علي مجهوداته الدائمة في المنتدي واخلاقه النبيلة
واتمني له مزيد من التفوق والتقدم

وسامحني لعدم الرد لعدم صلاحية الرد اقل من 50 مشاركة
*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

أشكر كل الزملاء على ردودهم وأعتذر لكم عن التأخر 

قبل أن نخوض فى مزيد من خطوات الحل علينا أن نسترجع بعض الأجزاء الخاصة بالمعادلات التفاضلية وبخصوص علم الجبر الخطى linear algebra الخاص بالتعامل مع المصفوفات matrex 
سوف نقوم بعمل مراجعة سريعة لتلك الأجزاء والتى لابد منها حتى نتمكن من متابعة الخطوات الرياضية للحلول
وسوف نراعى التبسيط قدر المستطاع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أغسطس 2010)

سوف نبدء بمراجعة المصفوفات والتى تعتبر العمود الفقرى لكل الحلول العددية بعلم الانشاءات 
وسوف نكتب المصطلحات باللغة الأنجليزية مرفق بها الترجمة للغة العربية تسهيلا للفهم ومنعا لحدوث إى إلتباس


----------



## قلم هندسي (8 أغسطس 2010)

سلا وكل عام وأنتم بخير
أرجو المساعة لأيجاد
الباسورد الجديدة لمجلةwiley interscience
الموضوع ضروري


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أغسطس 2010)

أن طريقة العناصر المحددة أو ما يعرف ب Finite Element Method والتى تستخدمها كل برامج التحليل الانشائى 
مثل الساب واستاد والأيتابس وغيرها تعتمد بشكل أساسى على المصفوفات matrices وعلى الطرق العددية التى تقوم بحل 
مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية
إن تلك الطريقة تعتبر هى الأساس الذى بنيت عليه كل تلك البرامج​ 
لهذا علينا كما أشرت أن نقوم بمراجعة تلك الأأجزاء بطريقة مبسطة حتى نتمكن من متابعة تلك الدراسة .​ 

2-5 مراجعة المصفوفات والطرق العددية المختلفة لحل المعادلات الخطية:​ 

تعريفات أساسية :​ 
المتغير variable 
هو أى شئ يمكن أن يعبر عن مقدار أو قيمة معينة 
فمثلا يمكن أن نقول س من الطلاب او سنرمز لدرجة الحرارة بالرمز ص وهكذا​ 
المعادلة الجبرية :
المعادلة الجبرية هى مجموعة من المتغيرات تربطهم علاقة رياضية 
فمثلا يمكن أن نقول x+ 3y =1
أى أن المتغير x والمتغير y تربطهم علاقة رياضية كما هو موضح بالمعادلة ​ 
أنواع المعادلات الجبرية : ​ 
يمكننا تقسيم المعادلات إلى ما يعرف ب معادلات خطية ومعادلات غير خطية​ 
المعادلات الخطية هى كل المعادلات التى تحتوى على مجموعة من المتغيرات من الدرجة الأولى 
مثال ذلك :
3x +5y – z = 0
2x –y = 0
لاحظ هنا أن جميع المتغيرات x,y,z هى متغيرات مرفوعة ل أس واحد لهذا أطلقنا عليها معادلات خطية 
بينما لاحظ الأمثلة التالية :
Y + 4Z - Sin x = 0
معدلة غير خطية لاحتوائها على دالة السين
X + y -8 = 0√
معادلة غير خطية لأختوائها على جذر أكس​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أغسطس 2010)

​ 
المعادلات الخطية Linear Equations 
أن المعادلات الجبرية بصفة عامة هى صياغة رياضية لمشكلة ما والتعبير عنها فى صورة معادلة أو مجموعة معادلات الغرض منها الوصول لحل لمجموعة المتغيرات الموجودة 

سنقوم بسرد مجموعة من الامثلة لتوضيح الحلول الممكنة لأية مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية 

مثال :
x-1 = 0 
معادلة خطية من الدرجة الأولى 
عدد المعدلات = 1
عدد المجاهيل = 1 
تلك المعادلة لها حل واحد فقط هو أكس = 1

مثال : 
x- y = 0
x+ y = 4
مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية Linear system of equations 
عدد المعادلات = 2
عدد المجاهيل = 2
تلك المعادلات لها حل واحد فقط هو أكس = 2 واى =2

مثال :
x-y = 0
2x – 2y = 0
مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية Linear system of equations 
عدد المعادلات = 2
عدد المجاهيل = 2
تلك المعادلات لها عدد لا نهائى من الحلول 
هنا المعادلة الثانية هى نفسها المعادلة الأولى مضروبة فى 2 أى أننا فى الواقع لدينا معادلة واحدة فى مجهولين فحينما يكون عدد المعادلات أقل من عدد المجاهيل نحصل على عدد لا نهائى من الحلول 

مثال : 
Y =X
Y=X+2
مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية Linear system of equations 
عدد المعادلات = 2
عدد المجاهيل = 2
تلك المعادلات ليس لها حل لانها فى الواقع تعبر عن خطين متوازيين 

الخلاصة من تلك الأمثلة أنه أى مجموعة معادلات خطية Linear system of equations
إما أن تكون لها حل واحد فقط أو ليس لها حل أو لها عدد لانهائى من الحلول ​


----------



## life for rent (28 أغسطس 2010)

متابعين مع حضرتك
جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 أغسطس 2010)

متابعين مع حضرتك
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 أغسطس 2010)

بداية ظهور المصفوفات Matrices :​ 
لو لدينا مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية مثلا
2X + 5Y + Z = 8
3X - 4Y + 7Z = 2
4X + 2Y + 6Z = 9​ 
فبدلا من كتابة تلك المعادلات بذلك الشكل يمكننا أن نكتبها فى شكل مصفوفة بحيث الصف الاول بالمصفوفة يعبر عن المعادلة الأولى والصف الثانى يعبر عن المعادلة الثانية وهكذا​ 
فيمكننا أن نكتب المصفوفة بالشكل التالى :
(معذرة لن نتمكن من كتابة اقواس المصفوفة )​ 
2 5 1 8
3 -4 7 2
4 2 6 9 ​ 
نلاحظ الخصائص التالية للمصفوفة:
يمكن ضرب أى صف بأى عدد حقيقى فلن يؤثر على المصفوفة لأن الصف يعبر عن معادلة وضرب المعادلة بأى عدد حقيقى لن يؤثر على قيمتها​ 
يمكن جمع أى صف مع أى صف اخر إن ذلك يعنى جمع أى معادلة خطية مع أخرى مثيلتها إن ذلك أيضا لا يؤثر على المعادلة​ 
لا يجوز جمع عمود بالمصفوفة بعمود اخر إن ذلك خطأ لأنه يعنى أننا نقوم بجمع المتغير أكس مثلا مع المتغير واى​ 

طريقة جاوس للحذف لحل مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية :​ 
تعرف تلك الطريقة بطريقة جاوس للحذف Gauss Eliminations وهى طريقة رياضية بسيطة جدا أبتكرها العالم الرياضى فريدريك جاوس لحل مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية سنوجزها ببساطة بالمثال التالى :​ 
لو لدينا مجموعة من المعادلات الخطية مثلا
2X + 5Y + Z = 8
3X - 4Y + 7Z = 2
4X + 2Y + 6Z = 9
سنقوم الان بكتابتها فى شكل مصفوفة كالتالى ​ 
2 5 1 8
3 -4 7 2
4 2 6 9 ​ 
علينا أن نقوم بحذف المتغير أكس من المعادلة الأولى والثانية
ثم بعد ذلك نحذف المتغير واى من المعادلة الثالثة 
حتى نحصل على الشكل التالى للمصفوفة :​ 
?X ?Y ?Z ??
0 ?Y ?Z ??
0 0 ?Z ?

المعادلة الاخيرة أصبحت تحتوى فقط على المتغير زد فيمكن الحصول على قيمة زد
بالتعويض بقيمة زد فى المعادلة الثانية نحصل على واى
وهكذا​ 
إنها طريقة بسيطة جدا وهى المستخدمة فى حل مصفوفة الجساءة (القساوة) STIFFNESS MATREX بطريقة العناصر المحددة
ويجب التنبيه أنه لأستخدام تلك الطريقة يجب أن يكون قطر المصفوفة والذى يبدء بالصف الأول والعمود الأول من جهة اليسار لا تساوى أى من عناصره أصفار ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور علي جهودك القيمة جدا اخي الفاضل م ميشيل وجزاك الله خيراً علي الاسلوب الاحترافي للتبسيط والشرح


----------



## محمود العزازى 2 (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور علي هذا الشرح الطيب وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمود العزازى 2 (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أغسطس 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور علي جهودك القيمة جدا اخي الفاضل م ميشيل وجزاك الله خيراً علي الاسلوب الاحترافي للتبسيط والشرح


شكرا لك أخى العزيز مهندس محيى ويشرفنا متابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أغسطس 2010)

محمود العزازى 2 قال:


> مشكور علي هذا الشرح الطيب وننتظر المزيد


 


إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> متابعين مع حضرتك
> لك جزيل الشكر


 
أشكركم على ذلك التشجيع ويشرفنى متابعتكم لتلك الدراسة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2010)

العمليات الرياضية للمصفوفات Matrix Operations
من خلال المقدمة السابقة أستطعنا معرفة فكرة ظهور المصفوفات والغرض منها والان سوف نراجع العمليات الرياضية المختلفة الخاصة بالمصفوفات.​ 
تعريف المصفوفة :
يمكن تعريف المصفوفة بأنها مجموعة من العناصر entries يتم ترتيبهم فى مجموعة من الصفوف rows ومجموعة من الأعمدة columns ​ 
المثال الأول ​ 
يمكننا أن نكتب المصفوفة A بالشكل التالى 
A=[3 2 4 5 7
نلاحظ ان المصوفة A هى مصفوفة تحتوى على 5 أعمدة وصف واحد 
وبالتالى يمكن أن نكتب المصفوفة A بالشكل التالى 
A = [aij]mxn
حيث :
الرمز aij يرمز إلى عناصر المصفوفة فمثلا a13 يرمز إلى العنصر الموجود بالصف الأول والعمود الثالث
الرمز mxn يرمز إلى عدد الأعمدة فى عدد الصفوف للمصفوفة وهكذا​ 
فمثلا يمكن أن نكتب المصفوفة السابقة بالشكل التالى 
A= [a11 a12 a13 a14 a15]5x1​ 

بصفة عامة يمكن كتابة أى مصفوفة بالشكل التالى :​ 
A = [ aij] mxn 
a11  a12  a13  ….. a1n
a21 a22  a23 ….. a2n
………………………
………………………
am1 am2 am3 ….. amn​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ملاحظات :
تسمى عناصر أى مصفوفة التى يكون فيها رقم الصف يساوى رقم العمود بقطر المصفوفة الرئيسى main diagonal of matrix
i.e the main diagonal of matrix = a11 a 22 a33 ….ann​ 
وحينما يكون عدد الصفوف m مساويا للعدد الأعمدة m يتم تسمية المصفوفة فى تلك الحالة بالمصفوفة المربعة square matrix of order n ​ 
تساوى المصفوفات :
المصفوفة A تساوى المصفوفة B 
إذا تحققت الشروط الاتية عدد الصفوف للمصفوفة A يساوى عدد الصفوف للمصفوفة B 
عدد الأعمدة للمصفوفة A يساوى عدد الأعمدة للمصفوفة B
كل عنصر فى المصفوفة A يساوى العنصر القابل له فى المصفوفة B​ 
مثال :
A = [2 4 Y 3 ] and B= [2 4 8 3] 
أوجد قيمة Y إذا كانت A = B
Y= 8​ 
جمع المصفوفات :​ 
يمكن جمع المصفوفات فقط إذا كان عدد الصفوف بكل منهما متساوى وعدد الأعمدة بكل منهما متساوى 
مثال 
A = 2 3
4 6​ 
B= 1 3
2 0
A+B = (aij + bij)
A+B = 3 6
6 6​ 
ضرب المصفوفات بقيمة ثابتة :
يمكن ضرب أى مصفوفة قيمة ثابتة بالشكل التالى 
cA = [c x aij]
حيث c قيمة ثابتة 
A مصفوفة ​ 
مثال 
A = 2 3
1 4​ 
2A = 4 6
2 8​ 



ضرب المصفوفات :​ 
If _A _is an _m x r_ matrix and _B _is an _r x n_ matrix, then the _product AB _is the matrix whose entries are determined as follows. To find the entry in row _i _and column _j _of _AB_, single out row _i _from the matrix _A _and column _j _from the matrix _B_.

Multiply the corresponding entries from the row and column together, and then add up the resulting products.​


----------



## Fady.Joseph (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أتعقد أن ماتقوم به عمل أكثر من رائع 
هناك بعض الكلمات غير مفهومة لي مثل كلمة (سبرينج) أعتقد معناها (نابض)
هنالك مصطلحات علمية مختلفة كثيراً بما هو عندنا في سوريا وبين ماعندكم في مصر
لدي سؤال هل كانت دراستكم بالجامعة باللغة الإنكليزية لجميع المقررات العلمية أم أن استخدامك لهذه المصطلحات باللغة العلمية الإنليزية هو اجتهاد شخصي
وشكراً​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> أعتقد أن ماتقوم به عمل أكثر من رائع
> هناك بعض الكلمات غير مفهومة لي مثل كلمة (سبرينج) أعتقد معناها (نابض)
> هنالك مصطلحات علمية مختلفة كثيراً بما هو عندنا في سوريا وبين ماعندكم في مصر
> لدي سؤال هل كانت دراستكم بالجامعة باللغة الإنكليزية لجميع المقررات العلمية أم أن استخدامك لهذه المصطلحات باللغة العلمية الإنليزية هو اجتهاد شخصي
> وشكراً​


 
أشكرك على تلك المشاركة 
وأهلا بك بملتقى المهندسيين العرب
بخصوص الدراسة بمصر جامعة القاهرة باللغة الأنجليزية 
بخصوص كلمة أسبرنج = نابض (سوريا) = spring
بخصوص المصطلحات هى مصطلحات علمية
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## lovesemsem (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن يابشمهندس تشرح لنا مثال
عن ال combination of modes
cqc and gmc
يعنى مثال لو عندنا مبنى 3 ادوار وكل دور ليه ازاحة كيف نجمع الازاحات بهاتين الطريقتين
مشكووووووووور على الشرح البسيط والقوى فى نفس الوقت


----------



## شيماء متولى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وانار الله قلوبكم بحبه و بالله عليكم لا تنسو الدعاء ان ينصر الله الاسلام و المسلمين فدين الله يحارب فى ارضه


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوتي الاعزاء اتمنى ان نواصل جميعا تطوير انفسنا ومعلوماتنا في هذا المجال ونعتبر محاضرات الاستاذ المهندس ميخائيل بداية الطريق....


----------



## اسامة العباسى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> My Dear Brothers
> I Arranged a notes to explain the above mentioned subject
> but there are many photos I attached but I do not know how can I add in this dialoge box can any one help me to start this notes
> 
> ...


 مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

lovesemsem قال:


> ممكن يابشمهندس تشرح لنا مثال
> عن ال combination of modes
> cqc and gmc
> يعنى مثال لو عندنا مبنى 3 ادوار وكل دور ليه ازاحة كيف نجمع الازاحات بهاتين الطريقتين
> مشكووووووووور على الشرح البسيط والقوى فى نفس الوقت


 تابع معنا الدراسة وسوف نغطى ذلك الجزء بإذن الله
وأعتذر لك ولكل الزملاء عن التأخر فى أضافة مشاركات جديدة
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## cveng (27 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you alot bro
i hope all the best for you


----------



## khalidabbas (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الأستاذ الفاضل ميشيل لي بعض التساؤلات لو تكرمت 
في المشاركة رقم 20 قمنا بحساب كتلة الكمرة الكابولي و قسمناها لجزئين جزأ علي طرف الكابولي و جزأ عند الركيزة مناصفة
اما عند دراسة الخزان فقد ركزنا الكتلة عند طرف الكابولي فقط 
ما الذي جعلنا نوزع الكتلة مناصفة بين نقطة ارتكاز الكابولي و طرفه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## باسم شوقى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zahret el ola (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر
ونتمنى أن يجزيك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hamzeh_hallak (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هلا عمر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هلا عمر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح وارجو شرح مادة الاستاتيكا


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك واعتق وجهك وجسدك من النار وجعلك بجوار الرسول الكريم بالجنة انشاء الله*​


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا كل الشكر للمهندس ميخائيل ونرجو له دوام التفوق وعلي فكرة اين تعمل ؟ويشرفنا التعرف والتواصل
م وليد


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أكتوبر 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> فعلا كل الشكر للمهندس ميخائيل ونرجو له دوام التفوق وعلي فكرة اين تعمل ؟ويشرفنا التعرف والتواصل
> م وليد


أشكرك مهندس وليد وأعتذر لك ولكل الزملاء عن غيابى لبعض الوقت عن المنتدى 
وسنستكمل الدراسة بإذن الله
ويشرفنى ويسعدنى مشاركتك ومتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة

تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك مهندس سيد ناجى على تشجعيك وكلماتك الطيبة
ويسعدنى متابعتك وكل الزملاء تلك الدراسة
تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً اخواني الكرام وكل الشكر للاخ الزميل م ميشيل علي جهوده 

سيتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مؤقتاً ان شاء الله علي ان يعود بمجرد استكمال الشرح من الاخ الزميل م ميشيل 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## username (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع...ارجو تثبيت الموضوع :11:


----------



## توتة 22 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا الومضوع الراااااااااااااااائع
حقيقي الموضوع مبسط ومنظم وسلس 
اتمنى لك التوفيق وانتظر المزيد مع باقي الموضوع
وفقك الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> بارك الله بكم جميعاً اخواني الكرام وكل الشكر للاخ الزميل م ميشيل علي جهوده
> وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


 
يشرفنا متابعتك تلك الدراسة مشرفنا القدير مهندس محيي
وسوف نستكمل الشرح بإذن الله 
وأعتذر لكم جميعا عن التأخير فى تحديث الموضوع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 نوفمبر 2010)

توتة 22 قال:


> شكراااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا الومضوع الراااااااااااااااائع
> حقيقي الموضوع مبسط ومنظم وسلس
> اتمنى لك التوفيق وانتظر المزيد مع باقي الموضوع
> وفقك الله


 أشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة
وأشكر أيضا المهندس الفاضل username


----------



## م.إسلام (21 نوفمبر 2010)

و الله في انتظار سعادتك تتحفنا ببقية الدراسه و الله الواحد مش عارف يشكرك إزاي


----------



## hawkar1 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جوان الحسني (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد منشاءات هيدروليكية (تصاميمها)


----------



## Rouba m. s (1 يناير 2011)

يا ريت اذا امكن ان تورد مسائل وحلولها .


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر للمهندس ميخائيل على هذا الموضوع الرائع
الذي يحاول شرحه باسلوب مبسط ومنظم ونرجو له دوام التفوق.

أقدم فيما يلي مشاركة صغيرة حول فقرة
"العمليات على المصفوفات وحل المعادلات الخطية" التي عرضها م.ميخائيل
تتعلق بكيفية إجراء هذه الحسابات بواسطة الحاسب.


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

إجراء العمليات على المصفوفات بواسطة برنامج إكسل Microsoft Office Excel 

1. جمع مصفوفتين:
مثال:
اكتب عناصر المصفوفة الأولى ضمن الخلايا من A1 إلى B2.
اكتب عناصر المصفوفة الثانية ضمن الخلايا من A4 إلى B5.
في الخلية A7 ، اكتب العبارة الرياضية
A1+A4=
( اكتب إشارة = يمكنك كتابة اسم الخلية A1 مباشرة بنقر هذه الخلية بالفارة ).
انقر الخلية A7 بالفارة، ثم حرك الفارة إلى الزاوية السفلية اليمينية لهذه الخلية وعندما يتحول المؤشر 
إلى الإشارة + انقر باستمرار مع سحب الفارة إلى الخلية B7، لاحظ أن النطاق A7:B7 تم اختياره، حرك مؤشر الفارة إلى زاوية النطاق السابق وعندما يتحول المؤشر إلى الإشارة + انقر باستمرار مع سحب الفارة إلى 
الخلية B8.
سيتم كتابة العبارات الرياضية المناسبة في جميع الخلايا A7:B8.


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

2. طرح مصفوفتين:
نفس الأسلوب السابق ولكن نكتب a1-a4=


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

3. ضرب مصفوفة بعدد:
مثال:

اكتب عناصر المصفوفة ضمن الخلايا من a1 إلى b2.
اكتب العدد في الخلية a4.
في الخلية a7 ، اكتب العبارة الرياضية
a $ 4 *a1 $ =
( يمكنك كتابة اسم الخلية بنقر الخلية بالفارة، يمكنك كتابة الرمزين $ بضغط المفتاح f4 بعد نقر الخلية 
مباشرة ).
انقر الخلية a7 بالفارة، ثم حرك الفارة إلى زاوية هذه الخلية وعندما يتحول المؤشر إلى الإشارة + انقر 
باستمرار مع سحب الفارة إلى الخلية b8.
سيتم كتابة العبارات الرياضية المناسبة في جميع الخلايا a7:b8.


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

4. ضرب مصفوفتين:
مثال:

اكتب عناصر المصفوفة الأولى ضمن الخلايا من A1 إلى B2.
اكتب عناصر المصفوفة الثانية ضمن الخلايا من D1 إلى E2.
اختر النطاق A7:B8 ( انقر الخلية A7 باستمرار مع سحب الفارة إلى الخلية B8 ).
اكتب mmult=( ثم اختر المصفوفة الأولى، ثم اكتب فاصلة منقوطة ; ثم اختر المصفوفة الثانية، ثم اضغط المفاتيح 
الثلاثة بنفس الوقت Ctrl+Shift+Enter


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

5. مقلوب مصفوفة:
مثال:

اكتب عناصر المصفوفة ضمن الخلايا من A1 إلى B2.
اختر النطاق A7:B8
اكتب minverse=( ثم اختر المصفوفة، ثم اضغط المفاتيح الثلاثة بنفس الوقت Ctrl+Shift+Enter


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

6. حل جملة معادلات خطية:
نوجد مقلوب مصفوفة الأمثال
نضرب المقلوب السابق بشعاع الثوابت


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

إجراء العمليات على المصفوفات بواسطة برنامج البحر الهندسي Albaher 9 

اختر الأمر: رياضيات / المصفوفات، يظهر مربع الحوار المبين في الشكل:
اختر العملية المطلوبة (مقلوب مصفوفة - جداء مصفوفتين ... ).
لإدخال عناصر المصفوفة: اكتب عدد الأسطر وعدد الأعمدة في مربعي النص، ثم انقر زر "ادخال المصفوفة".

ملاحظة:
يمكنك حفظ المصفوفة التي تم إدخالها في ملف، بنقر زر "حفظ المصفوفة".
يمكنك إدخال المصفوفة التي تم حفظها في ملف، باختيار "ادخال المعطيات عن طريق ملف" ثم نقر زر "فتح".

بعد إدخال المعطيات، انقر زر "حساب".


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

لتحميل الملف الخاص بإجراء العمليات على المصفوفات بواسطة الحاسب:

http://www.4shared.com/file/fLoHkodw/_online.html


----------



## منذر فرحات (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ المهندس ميخائيل،
جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك
تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أكتوبر 2011)

منذر فرحات قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك
> تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير.


 
شكرا جزيلا لك على تلك المعلومات المفيدة ببرنامج الأكسل


----------



## alaa_ce (2 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## bboumediene (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 مايو 2013)

وفقا للتشجيع صديقي العزيز مهندس أحمد ربيع سأبدأ إن شاء الله لمواصلة هذه الدراسة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 مايو 2013)

وفقا لتشجيع صديقي العزيز مهندس أحمد ربيع سأبدأ إن شاء الله لمواصلة هذه الدراسة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 مايو 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> وفقا لتشجيع صديقي العزيز مهندس أحمد ربيع سأبدأ إن شاء الله لمواصلة هذه الدراسة



ونحن بانتظاركم مهندسنا الكبير ..
وينك يارجل؟؟ افتقدناكم كثيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ونحن بانتظاركم مهندسنا الكبير ..
> وينك يارجل؟؟ افتقدناكم كثيرا


 أشكرك مشرفنا القدير وصديقى العزيز م خالد على تشجيعك وكلماتك الطيبة واعتذر لك ولكل زملائى بالمنتدى عن عدم مواصلتى لتحديث تلك الدراسة 
خالص تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

سوف أبدء معكم بمراجعة ما تم تسجيله بالمشاركات السابقة ونعاود أستكمال الموضوع بإذن الله ...
ومرة أخرى أتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لزميلى وصديقى العزيز المهندس أحمد ربيع {Deadheart}

كما نعلم حينما نبدء بدراسة موضوع ديناميكا الأنشاءات ونقرأ مثلا كتاب أنيل شوبرا أو غيرهم ..نجد أن تلك الكتب تبدء بسرد كم لا بأس به من المعادلات .. دون الأشارة إلى أى تمهيد يوضح المفهوم الرئيسى لظهور علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات ...

لقد أستغرضت معكم سابقا تلك النقطة ولكننى مرة أخرى أريد أن أؤكد عليها ...
علم الأستراكشر أو علم تحليل المنشاءات ..هو أمتداد لعلم الأستاتيكا ..
فنحن بكل بساطة لدينا منشأ فى حالة سكون ...نقوم بالتأثير عليه بمجموعة قوى ... بأستخدام قوانين الأستاتيكا نقوم بحل هذا المنشأ
لو قمنا برسم كمرة بسيطة الأرتكاز أو أطار وكلكم تعرفون ذلك جيدا ..
ثم تطور الأمر قليلا ..وصرنا ندرس المنشاءات الغير محددة أستاتيكا .. أى حينما نقوم بدراسة معادلات الأتزان الأستاتيكية نجد انها غير كافية لحل المنشأ..
ومن هنا ظهر علم اخر هو ما يعرف بعلم مقاومة المواد .. ولكن فى الواقع هذا العلم أيضا هو مبنى على أساس علم الأستاتيكا ..
بكل بساطة علم مقاومة المواد يعنى مقادر التشوهات أو التشكلات التى تحدث بالمادة تحت تأثير القوى المختلفة

بكل بساطة ما قمنا بدراسته يعنى جميع مقادير الطاقة التى نضيفها للمنشأ تتحول إلى طاقة أنفعال ( أى تشكلات تحدث بالمادة)
وحينما أقول الطاقة أعنى جميع أنواع القوى التى تؤثر على المنشأ 

هذا هو علم تحليل المنشاءات التى درسناها 

أى أن الحركة للمنشأ تحت تأثير جميع القوى أو لكى أكون أكثر دقة طاقة الحركة لجميع أجزاء المنشأ = صفر

بالتالى : جميع أنواع القوى التى تؤثر على المنشأ تتحول إلى = طاقة أنفعال 

ولكن هذا الفرض - وأعنى طاقة الحركة بصفر - ليس دائما فرضا صحيحا ...

لسبب بسيط جدا .. حينما نؤثر على كمرة مثلا تبدء هذه الكمرة بالتشكل ..فتتحرك أجزاء الكمرة من السكون وتتحرك بمقدار التشكل الحادث لها ..
وبالتالى أجزاء الكمرة التى بدأت بالحركة أكتسبت طاقة حركة ...نعم نتيجة لأن مقدار التشكل قد يكون ضئيلا جدا جدا وبالتالى تكون طاقة الحركة ضئيلة جدا ولكن على أى الأحوال هى ليست بصفر وإلا أصبح التشكل أيضا بصفر ....

الخلاصة أن :
كل القوى التى تؤثر على المنشأ = تتحول لطاقة أنفعال = علىم الأستراكشر (علم تحليل الأنشاءات)
كل القوى التى تؤثر على المنشأ = تتحول لطاقة أنفعال + طاقة حركة = علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

حينما بدأت أفكر بمشكلة السكون والحركة للمنشاءات تذكرت المشكلة التى ظل يبحث فيها العالم أينشتين ..حينما حاول أن يجد نقطة السكون بأحداثيات نيوتن فلم يجد ..فالكون كله يتحرك ...

المنشاءات حينما تكتسب قدرا من الطاقة تبدء بالتشكل ..وبالتالى يتحول جزء من الطاقة التى أكتسبتها لطاقة أنفعال .. ونتيجة لتلك التشكلات تبدء الكتل المختلفة للمنشأ بالحركة وبالتالى يتحول جزء أخر من الطاقة لطاقة حركة ..
وأنا على يقين من أنكم تعرفون جيدا طاقة الحركة وطاقة الأنفعال .. فحينما نؤثر على أى مادة حديد ألومنيوم خشب بقوة ضغط مثلا تنكمش أجزاء المادة وتتقارب من بعضها ويقل طول المادة بمقدار ما هو ما نسميه بالتشوه أو التشكل الحادث للمادة ..مقدار ذلك التشوه هو ما نسميه طاقة الأنفعال
وحينما ندفع كتلة ما للحركة فتتغير حالتها من السكون للحركة ..فى تلك الحالة نقول أن تلك الكتلة أكتسبت قدرا من طاقة الحركة وهو الذى يساوى حاصل ضرب نصف الكتلة فى مربع سرعتها ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

ثم ناقشت معكم أيضا مفهوم الكتل أو الأجسام الجاسئة والأجسام المرنة ...
وقلنا حينئذ ان الأجسام الجاسئة هى الأجسام التى لا تتشكل = أى طاقة الأنفعال لها = صفر
بينما الأجسام المرنة = هى الأجسام التى تتشكل = وبالتالى حينما نضيف أى مقدار من الطاقة لتلك الكتل 
يتحول جزء من الطاقة لطاقة أنفعال أى تشكلات والجزء الاخر لطاقة حركة 

الأجسام الجاسئة هى فرض ففى الواقع لا يوجد جسم جاسئ مئة بالمئة بل جميع الأجسام يحدث لها تشكلات تحت تأثير القوى المختلفة

ان الأجسام الجاسئة موجودة فقط بقوانين نيوتن للحركة .. فنحن حينما نقوم بتطبيق معادلات الحركة لنيوتن ليس لنا سبيل اخر سوى أن نفترض
أن جميع الأجسام - أى الكتل - التى نتعامل معها هى كتل جاسئة

ولكن لاحظوا معى أن المنشاءات فى الواقع هى كتل أو أجسام مرنة وليست جاسئة 
فكيف أذن سيمكننا أن نقوم بدراسة علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات القائم كله على قوانين نيوتن للحركة ونحن نتعامل مع أجسام مرنة ...

لقد تم حل هذه المشكلة باستخدام فكرة جديدة وهى فكرة النابض 
فالنابض أو الأسبرنج - الزنبرك - هو جسم كتلته بصفر يقبل التشكلات أى يقبل طاقة الأنفعال 
لاحظوا معى أيضا هذا التناقض النابض جسم كتلته بصفر فى الواقع لا يوجد جسم كتلته بصفر وإلا أصبح لا وجود له 
أننى فى الواقع أجد أنه عرفانا بالجميل لابد أن نشير للعالم روبرت هوك صاحب قانون هوك فهو أول من عارض نيوتن فى قوانين الحركة ومن وجهة نظرى لقد كان محقا فى ذلك لأن المادة ليست دائما جاسئة كما أفترضها نيوتن..

على كل الحالات بما أننا ليس لنا بدلا اخر سوى معادلات نيوتن 
فلقد قام الباحثين بعلم ديناميكا الأنشاءات بعمل أقتراح رائع جدا وهو 
الكتلة المرنة = كتلة جاسئة + نابض مهمل الوزن 
الكتلة الجاسئة = تعبر عن مقدار طاقة الحركة التى ستكتسبها الكتلة المرنة 
والنابض = يغبر عن طاقة الأنفعال التى تكتسبها الكتلة المرنة

وبذلك يكون قد تم فض النزاع بين هوك ونيوتن

الكتلة بعلم ديناميكا الأنشاءات = كتلة مرنة = كتلة جاسئة + نابض


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

وبالتالى أذا قمنا بدراسة على الأنشاءات من وجهة نظر الأستاتيكا 

كل ما نقوم به هو حساب الجساءات للعناصر المختلفة سوء قمنا بحل المنشأ بطريقة الأزاحات ( displacement method = stiffness method)

ببساطة الجساءات أو ال k11,k12,k13... هى قيم النوابض وبما أنه لا توجد طاقة حركة بالتالى جميع الكتل مهملة

ويمكننا حل المنشأ بطريقة ال flexibilty method وهى أيضا تعتمد على جساءة النوابض لكن بدلا من أن نقوم بحساب مقدار القوة التى تنتج عن تشكل مقداره واحد نقوم هنا بحساب التشكل الناتج عن قوة مقدارها واحد 
على كل الحالات لم يظهر لنا بكل تلك المعالادت أى شكل للكتل أو للحركة

ببساطة شديدة جدا سأفترض لدينا كتلة ما وليكن مقدارها ك 
لها جساءة سنمثل جسائتها بنابض له جساءة = ج
سنؤثر على تلك الكتلة بقوة ولتكن ق
لا يوجد حركة 

لنفرض الان أن ذلك النابض تشكل بقيمة ما ولتكن دلتا 

كل الطاقة تحولت إلى طاقة أنفعال 

بما أن النابض فى حالة سكون - هكذا نفترض بعلم تحليل المنشاءات

بالتالى القوة االخارجية التى تؤثر على النابض = رد فعل النابض

F (external = F(spring

بكل بساطة وبعيدا ن أى تعقيد 
القوة الخارجية = طاقة نريد أن نضيفها لتلك الكمرة أو النابض أو ...
تحولت تلك الطاقة إلى طاقة أنفعال وتشكل النابض أو تشكلت الكمرة بما قيمته يساوى مقدار تلك الطاقة
أى الطاقة التى أضفناها للنظام أو للمنشاء = طاقة الأنفعال التى بمقدارها تشكل المنشأ
طاقة الحركة بصفر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (31 مايو 2013)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

لنقوم بدراسة المثال السابق بشئ من التفصيل .. وأعتذر لكم عن التكرار الممل ...

لنقم ببساطة بدارسة عمود راسى لديه طرفان : الطرف الأسفل مثبت تثبيتا تاما والطرف الأعلى حر الحركة (كابولى رأسى )
سنؤثر عليه بقوة ضغط رأسية لأسفل بقيمة 1 طن 

سنفرض أن كتلة العمود 2000 كجم سنقوم بوضع نصف الكتلة 1000 كجم بأعلى العمود 
ونصف الكتلة 1000 كجم بأسفل العمود 

لو تذكرتم ما شرحناه بأن المنشاءات ليس له كتل جاسئة بل كتل مرنة 
وبالتالى سوف نعبر عن العمود كالتالى

كتل جاسئة بأسفل وأعلى العمود 1000كجم و 1000 كجم
سوف نعبر عن مرونة تلك الكتل بنابض لنفرض جسائته 10 طن /سم

وبالتالى ستصبح المسألة كالتالى

لدينا عمود نعبر عن كتلته ب = كتلة جاسئة بأسفل العمود 1000 كجم + كتلة جاسئة بأعلى العمود 1000كجم + يربطهما نابض كتلته بصفر

سوف أقوم الان بحل المسألة معكم بقوانين الأستراكشر بدون ديناميك

ببساطة النابض مثبت من أسفل وعليه قوة ضغط من أعلى = 1طن 
من خلال معادلات الاتزان 
القوة الخارجية = قوة الضغط على النابض -هنا القوة الخارجية تقوم بضغط النابض = اطن
وبالتالى من خلال القوة الخارجية أكتسب النابض قدرا من الطاقة
تحولت كل تلك الطاقة لطاقة أنفعال = أعنى تشكل بالنابض
القوة على النابض = جساءة النابض * دلتا ( التشكل )
1 طن = 10 طن/سم * دلتا
دلتا = 0.1 سم = 1مم

قبل أن نذهب لعلم ديناميكا الأنشاءات ونشاهد بالمعادلات أوميجا وبيتا وألفا وغيرهم .. وبعدها نجد أننا لا نفهم شيئا من تلك الطلاسم ..سوف أعود بالتعليق على ذلك المثال


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

لاحظوا معى ذلك الخطأ الذى قد وقعنا فيه ..

لقد قلنا أن العمود قد تشكل ... نعم ..
وحسبنا مقدار ذلك التشكل والذى كان 1مم 
وبما أننا أفترضنا أن كل الطاقة قد تحولت من القوة الخارجية إلى العمود لطاقة أنفعال بالتالى طاقة الحركة لجميع الكتل للعمود = صفر

لنتوخى الحذر لقد قلنا أن النقطة العلوية للعمود قد تشكلت ..نعم
وبالتالى أنتقلت الكتلة العلوية للعمود من مكانها بمقدار 1مم .. نعم قلنا ذلك 
وبما أن الكتلة قد أنتقلت من مكانها .. معنى ذلك أنها قد تحركت .. نعم وبكل تأكيد...

وبما أن الكتلة نتيجة التشكل قد تحركت من مكانها معنى ذلك أن سرعتها تغيرت من السكون = الصفر إلى قيمة ما لابد أن تكون أكبرمن الصفر ... بكل تأكيد

إذن الفرض بأن كل الطاقة قد تحولت إلى طاقة أنفعال فرض غير صحيح ... نعم 
وبالتالى جزء من الطاقة الخارجية التى أكتسبها النظام ( اى العمود ) قد تحول لطاقة حركة ... نعم 

وبالتالى علينا بصيغة المسألة بشكل اخر

بكل تأكيد .. ت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2013)

بالعودة إلى المشاركة السابقة ...نجد أن الفرض الذى بنى عليه علم تحليل الأنشاءات بأن كل الطاقة تتحول لطاقة أنفعال .. قد يكون مقبولا فى كثير من الحالات ..ولكن ليس بالضرورة أن يكون ذلك الفرض صحيحا وسليما ودقيقا فى كل الحالات ...

وسأعطيكم مثلا بسيطا جدا فى غاية البساطة .. من الطبيعة .. تأملوا أهتزاز الأشجار عند هبوب العواصف ..وأطلب منكم أن تحاولوا صياغة تلك المسألة ببساطة وبدون أى تعقيد .. فلديكم منشأ ساكن عبارة عن مجموعة من الكوابيل تمثل أغصان الشجرة .. تتعرض لمجموعة من القوى الخارجية تمثل العواصف .. بالرغم من أن أصل الشجرة ثابت لا يتحرك إلا أن كل الأغصان تهتز وتتشكل بناء على تلك القوى ..

دعونا نقوم بصياغة مسألة العمود بعدم فرض أن كل الطاقة تتحول لطاقة أنفعال :

ببساطة لدينا كتلة بأعلى العمود وكتلة بأسفله وبينهما نابض يعبر عن مرونة الكتل كما قلنا والنقطة بأسفل العمود مثبتة تثبيتا تاما ونؤثر على العمود بقوة خارجية مقدارها ق 
حينما نصيغ المسألة بالصيغة العامة تعنى أننا نستخدم قوانين نيوتن للحركة فكما تعلمون أن الأستاتيكا هى الحالة الخاصة من قوانين نيوتن = السكون

وبالتالى القانون بالصيغة العامة يعنى :

الكتلة العلوية للعمود تتعرض لقوة خارجية = ق
وتتعرض لقوة شد أو ضغط من النابض
وبالتالى :
من قانون نيتن الثانى محصلة القوى الخارجية = الكتلة * العجلة
(تذكروا ما قلته بالمشاركات السابقة #244 إلى #246 بأنه لأننا ليس لدينا وفق قوانين نيوتن للحركة كتل مرنة بالتالى نحن أستبدلنا الكتلة المرنة ب كتلة جاسئة + نابض )


So , external force F - Spring Force Fs = Mass * Acc

لتبسيط المسألة سوف نفترض أن النابض يتشكل بطريقة خطيه وفقا للأزاحة الحادثة له
أى أن الكتلة لو كانت تتحرك بأتجاه محور زد مثلا فى تلك الحالة 
قوة النابض = دلتا زد * جساءة النابض
spring force =(z2-z1) *k spring


بالتالى القوى فى النابض = ثابت * زد

بينما الكتلة تتسارع بمعدل تغير زد مع الزمن أى أن

acceleration = d2z/dt2

وبالتالى لدينا معادلة تفاضلية من الدرجة الثانية :

طاقة الأنفعال نعبر بها عن طريق النابض والذى يمثل الأزاحة الخطية زد


طاقة الحركة نعبر بها عن معدل تغير التشكل ( زد) مع الزمن = زد دبل دوت = z double dot


----------



## usama_usama2003 (31 مايو 2013)

جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا...نرجو الا يتوقف الموضوع
وارجو ان يتم الاستعانه ببعض الكتب


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ومتابعه الدراسه ..فقط طلب صغير هل من الممكن استعمال غير اللون الاحمر في الكتابه ..دمتم بخير


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 مايو 2013)

لك منا جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا...نرجو الا يتوقف الموضوع
> وارجو ان يتم الاستعانه ببعض الكتب



أخى الفاضل م أسامة أود أن أشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبة وعلى تشجيعك 
وفقط أود أن أشير إلى أن ما أكتبه وما أسجله هنا بتلك الدراسة بكل أانة لم أنقله
ولم أجده بأى كتاب من جميع الكتب التى قرأتها والتى ناقشت ذلك العلم الهام
لقد كنت أجلس وأقرأ تلك الكتب وفى كل مرة ماأن أنتهى من القرأة والدرس أجد أننى لم أفهم شيئا
كنت أشعر بأن هناك أمر ما غامض وغير واضح وغير مفهوم 
وبما أننى مولع بعلم الفيزياء فكنت أفكر بتلك الطريقة وهى التفكير المنطقى المجرد الذى يقودنا إلى الحقائق
ثم بعد ذلك تاتى المعادلات التى تصوغ لنا تلك الحقائق ..فكنت أشعر أن هناك فجوة ما 
غير واضحة وغير مفهومة .. وظللت أبحث بعشرات الكتب التى تشرح ذلك الموضوع فلم أجد أجابة شافية لتلك الأسئلة التى تدور برأسى
بعد ذلك بدأت من القوانين الأساسية لعلم الميكانيك وقوانين الطاقة وبدأت أفكر إلى أن توصلت لتلك الأفكار التى أصوغها بين يديكم الان
وليعلم الله مقدار الجهد والفكر والبحث المبذول لكى أقدم وأستعرض معكم تلك الدراسة
فبكل أمانة وسيلتى فى ذلك الشرح ليست عبارة عن قرأة بعض الكتب ونقل المعادلات الصماء كما هى 
بل يمكن أن تقول أننى أحاول أن أشرح ما يمكن أن تسميه - إن جاز التعبير - فيزياء ديناميكا الأنشاءات

وأعتقد أن الكثير من الزملاء قد صادفهم نفس الشعور حينما بدؤا بدراسة ذلك العلم .. ووجدوا أنفسهم أمام كم هائل من المعادلات الصماء الغير مفهومة التى لا تربط القديم بالجديد ..أى لا تقدم أى أيضاحات بين علم تحليل المنشاءات وعلم ديناميكا الانشاءات
ولكن بالتوازى مع تلك الأفكار التى أدونها هنا بتلك الدراسة .. يمكن الأستعانة بكتاب ماريو باز لديناميكا الانشاءات فهو كتاب مبسط وسهل
or you can read Anil CHopra Book

أتمنى لك ولكل الزملاء الأستفادة من تلك الأفكار المبسطة التى أستعرضها معكم والتى لولا تشجيعكم وكلماتكم الطيبة ما كانت لترى النور
وأعتذر لكم عن أى تقصير أو سهو .. ل
كم منى ولك منى زميل الفاضل م أسامة خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الكبير ومتابعه الدراسه ..فقط طلب صغير هل من الممكن استعمال غير اللون الاحمر في الكتابه ..دمتم بخير


Ok , Noted


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> لك منا جزيل الشكر ​


Thanks for your Kind Words


----------



## deadheart333 (1 يونيو 2013)

حمد لله على انه رزقنا بنعمة عظيمة وهى المهندس العظيم الحميل الرائع م_ميشيل..... وانا بقترح ان المنتدى لازم يعمل قائمة Hall of fame والمهندس ميشيل من اوائل هذة القائمة....اعتقد انه يجب ان نفخر بأخونا الرائع واستاذتا الاكثر من رائع المهندس ميشيل ...واحمد الله اننى عرفت يوما من الايام هذة الشخصية التى يعجز لسانى عن وصفها 

امضاء..... التلميذ وطالب العلم م_احمد ربيع


----------



## deadheart333 (1 يونيو 2013)

وارجو من استاذنا المهندس خالد الازهرى الا يحذف عبارات الثناء على استاذنا العظيم م_ميشيل ...لانه نحبه كثيرا ولا نستطيع ان نمنع انفسنا من مدح هذة الشخصية الجميلة المتألقة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> وارجو من استاذنا المهندس خالد الازهرى الا يحذف عبارات الثناء على استاذنا العظيم م_ميشيل ...لانه نحبه كثيرا ولا نستطيع ان نمنع انفسنا من مدح هذة الشخصية الجميلة المتألقة



أشكرك م أحمد على كلماتك الطيبة والتى تعكس مدى تقديرك وعرفانك بالجميل
وبأمانة لو كل أنسان ظل يتذكر الأشخاص والمعلملين الذين لهم الفضل عليه لوجد أنه مدين بالكثير والكثير لكل هؤلاء
وبكل أمانة أود أن أقول لك أن من يقدم ما لديه من أى نوع من العلوم النافعة فسبحان الله
تجد أنه أول المستفيدين من ذلك العلم .. لما يحظى به من تعمق فى الفهم والتفكير والتعلم
وكأن من يصنع الخير يكون هو أول من ينال الجزاء الصالح
وبكل أمانة أحسب نفسى بينكم فى تلك الملاحظات فى صفوف المتعلمين وليس المعلمين
وتلك المدونات البسيطة لم تفيدنى فقط بذلك العلم بل أضافت لى رصيدا نافعا من خيرة الزملاء والأصدقاء
لك منى زميلى الفاضل خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 يونيو 2013)

فلنعاود أستكمال الدراسة ... لقد ناقشنا فكرة الكتل المرنة والنوابض .. والان أريد ان أبدء معكم بدراسة المثال الأول وشرح مزيدا من الأفكار المتعلقة بتلك النقطة...
لنفرض لدينا عمود رأسى مثبت من أعلى تثبيتا تاما .. ومن الطرف السفلى حر الحركة
سوف نبدء بالتأثير على ذلك العمود بقوة رأسية ... سيبدء العمود بالتشكل .. وستتحرك النقطة السفلية بأتجاه القوة

بينما ستظل النقطة العلوية ساكنة .. لأنها مثبتة تثبيتا تاما

بينما ستظل النقطة العلوية ساكنة .. لأنها مثبتة تثبيتا تاما

والان لنفرض أن النقطة العلوية قد تحركت بقيمة ١٠ سم لأسفل .. بينما النقطة العلوية تحركت بقيمة صفر
الان لنفرض أننا أحضرنا جهاز لقياس مقدار الحركة لكل نقطة على العمود مع الزمن
لنفرض أننا وضعنا النقطة أ على بعد ١ متر من النقطة العلوية المثبتة للعمود ثم وضعنا النقطة ب على بعد ٢ متر وهكذا النقطة ج والنقطة د


----------



## deadheart333 (3 يونيو 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك م أحمد على كلماتك الطيبة والتى تعكس مدى تقديرك وعرفانك بالجميل
> وبأمانة لو كل أنسان ظل يتذكر الأشخاص والمعلملين الذين لهم الفضل عليه لوجد أنه مدين بالكثير والكثير لكل هؤلاء
> وبكل أمانة أود أن أقول لك أن من يقدم ما لديه من أى نوع من العلوم النافعة فسبحان الله
> تجد أنه أول المستفيدين من ذلك العلم .. لما يحظى به من تعمق فى الفهم والتفكير والتعلم
> ...



وانا سعيد ولى الشرف لانى اتلقى العلم على شخص عظيم مثلك يا استاذنا العظيم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يونيو 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> فلنعاود أستكمال الدراسة ... لقد ناقشنا فكرة الكتل المرنة والنوابض .. والان أريد ان أبدء معكم بدراسة المثال الأول وشرح مزيدا من الأفكار المتعلقة بتلك النقطة...
> لنفرض لدينا عمود رأسى مثبت من أعلى تثبيتا تاما .. ومن الطرف السفلى حر الحركة
> سوف نبدء بالتأثير على ذلك العمود بقوة رأسية ... سيبدء العمود بالتشكل .. وستتحرك النقطة السفلية بأتجاه القوة
> 
> ...



لنحاول الان صياغة الأفكار التى ذكرناها سابقا بنموذج رياضى يمثل المسألة التى نريد حلها

لقد ذكرنا الكتلة المرنة وذكرنا النوابض وناقشنا طاقة الأنفعال وطاقة الحركة
بداية أى كتلة لها حجم ونحن نتعامل مع مواد لها ثلاثة أبعاد أى لها حجوم
وبالتالى علينا أن نوضح بعض الأفتراضات التى سوف نستخدمها لبناء النموذج الرياضى للمسألة
فالعمود الذى نقوم بدراسته هو عبارة عن عدد لا نهائى من الكتل المتصلة
وكل نقطة فى الفراغ سوف تتحرك بقيمة تختلف عن النقطة التالية لها أو النقطة السابقة لها
وبالتالى لدينا النموذج الأول لتلك المسألة وهو عبارة عن عدد لا نهائى من النقاط كل نقطة تمثل قدر من كتلة ذلك العمود
ولكن هل ذلك العدد اللا نهائى من النقط هل هناك رابط مشترك بينهما يمكن من خلاله أن نقوم بعمل معادلات للحركة تجمع كل تلك النقاط
نعم هناك رابط يجمع العدد اللانهائى من كل تلك النقاط التى للعمود
أن ذلك العمود يتألف من مادة واحدة لتكن حديد أو خشب أو خرسانة
ومن علم مقاومة المواد نحن نفترض بأن المادة الواحدة لها نفس الخصائص المتجانسة
بمعنى عندما نحضر قطعة من معدن الحديد فتلك القطعة عند جميع نقاطها سوف تكتسب مقدارا من طاقة الأنفعال ييتناسب مع خصائص ذلك المعدن
بمعنى اخر لو أفترضنا أن اى ١سم من معدن الحديد يستطيل بمقدار ١مم مثلا لو تعرض لقوة ١طن مثلا .. معنى ذلك أن كل النقاط ستسجيب بنفس الأستجابة عند تعرضها لنفس مقدار الطاقة
إن ذلك يقودنا للفكرة التالية:
إن علم مقاومة المواد جعلنا نستطيع أن نحدد مقادير التشكلات المختلفة التى يمكن أن تحدث لأى مادة نتعامل معها
أى أنه طالما أننا نتعامل مع قطعة من معدن مثلا فحينما نعرضها لأى قوى خارجية
سوف أتمكن من معرفة مقادير التشكل الحادثة لكل نقطة من نقاط ذلك المعدن
وبالتالى لو أحضرت مثلا قطعة من أى معدن وطلبت منكم أن تعرضوا تلك القطعة لأى قوى خارجية سواء مثلا قوة ضغط أو عزم أو لى
سيمكنكم بسهولة حتى وان لم تستطيعوا أن تحددوا مقادير التشكلات الحادثة ..أن تحددوا شكل التشكل
فلو كمرة معرض لعزم سوف تنحنى ..بشكل باربولا مثلا ولو عمود معرض لضغط سوف يستطيل
ولكن ماذا يعنينا هنا بالتشكل
سوف أذكركم بمثال بسيط من علم الميكانيك .. نقول سيارة تتحرك للأمام بخط مستقيم أوجد معادلات الحركة
ولكن ما علاقة السيارة بما نقول
أن التشكل فى علم مقاومة المواد يفيدنا فى علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات
لأننا ببساطة من خلال التنبؤ بالتشكلات الحادثة للمادة التى ندرسها معنى ذلك أننا تمكنا من بناء معادلات الحركة 
لأن التشكلات تعنى مسار الحركة لكل كتلة تمثل العنصر الذى نقوم بدراسته
إذن حينما أقول لكم نقوم بعمل معادلات الحركة لسيارة تتحرك بخط مستقيم ..تتشابه معنا حينما نقوم بحل عمود معرض لقوة محورية
ففى كلا الحالتين تتحرك الكتل فى خط مستقيم
أى أن التشكلات تمكننا من معرفة geometry of motion


----------



## deadheart333 (4 يونيو 2013)

قمة الروعة يا استاذنا ....يا ريت حضرتك تكمل بجد موضوع هايل


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 يونيو 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أخى الفاضل م أسامة أود أن أشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبة وعلى تشجيعك
> وفقط أود أن أشير إلى أن ما أكتبه وما أسجله هنا بتلك الدراسة بكل أانة لم أنقله
> اعلم ذلك تماما لاني لم اجده في اي من المراجع الشيهرة
> ولم أجده بأى كتاب من جميع الكتب التى قرأتها والتى ناقشت ذلك العلم الهام
> ...



ولك منا كل تحية وتقدير استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 يونيو 2013)

أشكرك مهندس أسامة على مقترحات البناءة .. فقط ما يواجهنى من صعوبة فى بعض الأحيان
فقط ما يواجهنى من صعوبة فى كثير من الأحيان هو صعوبة الرسم وصعوبة كتابة الرموز الرياضية الموجودة بالمعادلات
حتى أنك لتجدنى فى كثير من الأحيان أستخدم الوصف بدلا من الرسم

أتمنى منك ومن كل الزملاء الذين لديهم أفكار لتسهيل كتابة الرموز الرياضية ولتسهل عملية أرفاق الرسومات أن يفيدونا بها 
ولك منى زميلى الفاضل خالص التخية والشكر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يونيو 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك مهندس أسامة على مقترحات البناءة .. فقط ما يواجهنى من صعوبة فى بعض الأحيان
> فقط ما يواجهنى من صعوبة فى كثير من الأحيان هو صعوبة الرسم وصعوبة كتابة الرموز الرياضية الموجودة بالمعادلات
> حتى أنك لتجدنى فى كثير من الأحيان أستخدم الوصف بدلا من الرسم
> 
> ...



مرحبا استاذنا ميشيل ...
لي راي ولا ادري ان كنتم تتفقون معي والاخوة كذلك ام لا ..لكن بامكانكم الرسم والشرح على ورق A4 وتصويره بالموبايل او الscaner اوغيره ومن ثم رفعه ..نحن نبحث عن المعلومة منكم اكثر من كوننا نريدها بصورة جميلة ...او اذا كان لديكم tablet galaxy note 10.1 فهو معه قلم يمكن عن طريقه الكتابة في الشاشة وحفظها كملف صورة ...
انا اؤيد اقتراحي الاول من الكتابة على الورق وتصويرها ورفعها ..اظن انه حل سهل بغض النظر عن جودة الصورة لان المهم المادة العلمية التي تتحفونا بها ...ومن باب التخويف عندما ندخل على المصفوفات في النظام متعدد درجات الحرية ستصبح الكتابة على الكمبيوتر شاقة ومملة ...


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 يونيو 2013)

استاذنا الفاضل م ميشيل
يمكن استخدام الوورد من اختيار امر insert - symbol 
وايضا امر equation
في اوفس 2003
-----
يمكن استخدام برنامج math type

يمكن استخدام الاوتوكاد .. واختيار خط symbol

يمكن استخدام صور من الكتب المكتوب بها المعادلات


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

great


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## eng roma (7 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 يونيو 2013)

منتظرين حضرتك استاذنا الفاضل م ميشيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يونيو 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> لنحاول الان صياغة الأفكار التى ذكرناها سابقا بنموذج رياضى يمثل المسألة التى نريد حلها
> 
> لقد ذكرنا الكتلة المرنة وذكرنا النوابض وناقشنا طاقة الأنفعال وطاقة الحركة
> بداية أى كتلة لها حجم ونحن نتعامل مع مواد لها ثلاثة أبعاد أى لها حجوم
> ...



سوف نقوم بحل تلك المسألة بطريقتين
الطريقة الأولى هى طريقة الكتل المجمعة أو ما يعرف ب Lumped Mass

أنها ببساطة تعنى أننا سنقوم بفرض أن كتلة المادة تتركز بنقاط معينة سنقوم بأختيارها
فمثلا فى حال مثال العمود الذى نقوم بدراسته سنفترض أن كتلة العمود تتركز عند طرفين
الطرف الأعلى للعمود والطرف الأسفل
فمثلا لو قمنا بحساب كتلة العمود ولتكن مثلا ١٠٠٠ كجم أذن سنضع مثلا ٥٠٠ كجم عند أسفل العمود و٥٠٠ كجم عند أعلى العمود
وبما أن النقطة السفلية للعمود مثبتة تثبيتا تاما وبما أنها لن يحدث لها أى تشكلات ولن يخدث لها أى حركة بالتالى
يمكننا أهمال تلك الكتلة لأن مقادير الطاقة = صفر = لا حركة ولا تشكل = طاقة الحركة والأنفعال = صفر

أن ذلك التقريب سيقودنا إلى المسألة التى جميعا نعرفها وهى مسألة النابض المتصل بكتلة

ولكن قد يعترض أحد الزملاء ويقول لماذا قمنا بتوزيع الكتلة للعمود فقط عند نقطتين

لماذا لا قنوم بتوزيعها على ثلاث نقاط .. ولكن قد يعترض زميلا اخر ويقول ولماذا لا نوزعها على ٤ نقاط أو ٥ أو ٧ أو ١٠٠٠ نقطة

جميعكم على حق.. لقد قلنا أن ذلك فرضا .. أى أننا أفترضنا أن الكتلة مركزة فقط بأسفل وأعلى العمود

ولكن كلما زادت عدد النقاط كلما أقتربنا من التمثيل الحقيقى للمسألة

نحن نبسط المسألة .. ولكن الحل الأقرب للواقع هو رسم منحنى التشكل للعمود ثم نأخذ كتلة ضئيلة جدا من العمود وبعد ذلك نقوم بعمل معادلات الحركة لها

ثم بعد ذلك من منحنى التشكل نقوم بأستنتاج معادلات الحركة ..

أحتفظوا بهذه الملاحظة بأذهانكم ولنا عودة مرة أخرى لمناقشة تلك الجزئية

كل ماأريده منكم الان هو تذكر فرضية الكتل المجمعة Lumped Mass


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 يونيو 2013)

صباح الخير بشمهندس ميشيل ..
متابعون في صمت و اهتمام و نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يونيو 2013)

والان سنمثل جسأة العمود بنابض خطى مرن

وسنمثل كتلة العمود بكتلة أم نصفها بأعلى العمود والنصف الاخر بأسفل العمود وسنهمل الكتلة بأسفل العمود

لاحظوا أننا فرضنا أن العمود يتشكل بطريقة مرنة خطية

مرن = تعنى أن النابض لا يتشوه بل يختفظ بمقدار الطاقة التى يحصل عليها ثم يقوم بأسترجعاها كما هى

فلو تشوه النابض معناه أن هناك جزء من الطاقة التى أكتسبها النابض قد فقدت بطريقة ما

وخطى = تعنى أن هناك علاقة خطية بين القوة التى تؤثر على النابض والتشكل الحادث له

أن ذلك سيقودنا للمعادلة الشهيرة التى تعرفونها جميعا

Fs = K * X

أى أن القوة التى تؤثر على النابض = جساءة النابض * مقدار التشكل الحاث له

وبالتالى تحولت مسألة العمود إلى = نابض وكتلة

ولو أستخدمنا قوانين نيوتن للحركة

لكتبنا المعادلة التالية
mx" +kx = 0

وذلك بفرض أنه لا توجد أى قوى خارجية تؤثر على الكتلة

لدينا الكثير من الملاحظات التى يمكن أن نقولها على تلك المعادلة

ولكن قبل أن أسردها سأنتظر تعليقاتكم وملاحظاتكم على تلك المعادلة وماذا تعنى تلك العلاقة الرياضية التى كتنبنها


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> والان سنمثل جسأة العمود بنابض خطى مرن
> 
> وسنمثل كتلة العمود بكتلة أم نصفها بأعلى العمود والنصف الاخر بأسفل العمود وسنهمل الكتلة بأسفل العمود
> 
> ...



لقد كتبنا تلك المعادلة البسيطة والتى أنتظرت معها تعليقاتكم .. وبما أننا لم نحصل على أى تعليق من الزملاء بالتالى لا بأس بأن نستمر فى متابعة الأجابة على السؤال حول ماذا تعنى هذه المعادلة 
mx"+mx=0
إن هذه المعادلة تعنى الطاقة الداخلية للمادة .. أن المادة تحتفظ بقدرا من الطاقة .. ولو تذكرنا قانون نيوتن الأول الذى يقول .. الجسم الساكن يظل ساكن والجسم المتحرك يظل متحرك .. أن نيوتن أستطاع ببساطة أن يصوغ لنا ببساطة قانون الطاقة .. فطالما أن الجسم يحتفظ بقدرا من الطاقة وطالما أنه لا توجد أى وسيلة أخرى لنقل الطاقة من الجسم لأى مصدر اخر إذن سيظل الجسم محتفظا بتلك الطاقة فى صورة طاقة حركة وسيظل يتحرك بمقدار تلك الطاقة .. 
أن المعادلة التى أستخدمنا فيها نموذج النابض والكتلة هى تمثيل رائع لقانون نيوتن الأول .. فلو أودعنا أى مقدارا من الطاقة بداخل أى مادة ... سنمثل تلك الطاقة بطريقتين جزء من الطاقة يتحول لطاقة حركة و
هو الذى نراه فى المعادلة mx'' which means kinetic energy
بينما الجزء الاخر من المعادلة يمثل طاقة الأنفعال والذى ب kx
أن أى مقدار من الطاقة ستم أيداعه بالجسم أو بالمادة - بفرض أن المادة مازالت تتبع فرضية المدى المرن للتشكل
ولو ربطنا ذلك بقانون نيوتن الأول لوجدنا أن المادة سوف تهتز بدون توقف وتظل محتفظة بأى مقدار من الطاقة يتم أيداعه بها طالما أنه لا توجد وسيلة أخرى تنتقل بها الطاقة من المادة إلى أى جسم اخر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2013)

ولو حاولنا حل هذه المعادلة لوجدنا أننا سنحصل على الحل التالى 
x = A cos wt
or 
X= A sin wt
وأود أن نفكر سويا فى تلك الدالة الرياضية دالة الكوزاين أو دالة السين 
دالة الكوزين أو دالة السين تشبه أمواج البحر أنها تبدء من الصفر ثم تزداد إلى أن تصل لأقصى قيمة ثم تعود للصفر ثم تبدء فى التناقص بقيم سالبه وهكذا أنها تشبه الموجة
إذن أقصى حركة للكتلة : 
x= A
and 
X= -A
ولو فكرنا قليلا لماذا لا يكون حل هذه المعادلة مثلا 
أكس = دالة تربيعيه أو داله تكعيبيه 
لو كانت أكس = دالة تربيعية مثلا مع الزمن يعنى أن طاقة الحركة للكتلة فى تزايد مستمر وهذا يتنافى مع قانون نيوتن الأول ومع مبدء بقاء الطاقة .. فمن أين أتت الكتلة بتلك المقادير الزائدة من الطاقة
أن دالة الكوزين تعكس لنا تبادلية الطاقة بين النابض والكتلة .. فالمادة داخليا تفقد جزء من طاقة أنفعالها تقوم بإيداعه بالكتلة فى صورة طاقة حركة .. وحينما تبدء الكتلة فى الحركة وتزداد إلى ان تصل لأقصى قيمة لها عندها تجد الكتلة نفسها أنها فى حالة تحتاج معها لمزيدا من الطاقة التى لا يمكنها الحصول عليها وبالتالى تبدء بتناقص سرعتها ثم تبدء بنقل طاقتها الحركية للنابض .. ودالة الكوزين أو السين تخبرنا بأننا سنظل هكذا إلى مالانهايه 

والحالة الخاصة لتلك المعادلة قد ذكرها نيوتن بقانونه الأول حينما قال الجسم الساكن أى الطاقة بصفر فلو كانت الطاقة بصفر بالتالى كلا من النابض والكتلة فى حالة سكون 
أى أن أكس = صفر
والعجلة = أكس دبل دوت = صفر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2013)

وبالتالى لو فكرنا قليلا لوجدنا أن أى دالة رياضية تحقق الشرطان أن يظل النابض فى المجال المرن والشرط الثانى أن تظل العلاقة التبادلية قائمة بين النابض والكتلة لأستبدال طاقة الحركة بطاقة الأنفعال والعكس صحيح لكانت حلا لتلك المعادلة .. أرجو ألا يكون خالفنى الصواب


----------



## usama_usama2003 (20 يونيو 2013)

نشكرك استاذنا الفاضل
ومتابعون


----------



## deadheart333 (20 يونيو 2013)

استمر يا استاذنا الحبيب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يونيو 2013)

وبحل هذه المعادلة كالتالى 
x = A cos wt
so ; x' = -Aw sin(wt) then
x" = -Aw^2 cos wt
so if we apply in equation :
mx" + kx = 0
so;
Aw^2 cos wt * m - K A cos wt = 0
So :
A[ m * w^2 - K ] = 0

w = Sqr (K/m ) iii


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 يونيو 2013)

A[ m * w^2 - K ] = 0
ما فائدة هذه المعادلة في SDOF ؟​


----------



## abdou ramdan (25 يونيو 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 يوليو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> A[ m * w^2 - K ] = 0
> ما فائدة هذه المعادلة في SDOF ؟​


I appologize for Delay
SDOF = Single degree of freedm
It means we have only one mass and this mass is moving only in one direction
As I explained before:
from the deforemd shap we can define the geometry of motion
which we study in dynamics : kniametics of motion = the path of motion of particle or body

I will expalin in full details shortly


----------



## sasem (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا و ربنا يجزاك خير
بس ياريت يكون فى تجميع للدراسة دى


----------



## nonamemm (10 يوليو 2013)

شكراShift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## nonamemm (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## suhaib2 (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (20 يوليو 2013)

رائع جدا شكرا لك


----------



## MASTER GC (24 يوليو 2013)

Thx


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا مهندس/ ميشيل علي التبسيط الرائع للموضوع


----------



## ayelamayem77 (5 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الفاضل/ ميشيل 
أرجو من حضرتك أذا أتسع الوقت عندك أن تشرح لنا تطبيق التحليل الديناميكي بواسطه برنامج الايتابس 
و خاصه القائمه response spectrum case data فهي قائمه شديده التعقيد و لم يتطرق لها أي مهندس من قبل بالتفصيل و لذلك أرجو من حضرتك بما لديك من علم غزير في مجال التحليل الديناميكي أن توضح أستخدامها و خاصه في حاله الشرط التالي:Structures that have horizontal structural irregularity Type 5 in Table 12.3-1 (non-parallel system), ASCE-7-05 requires to take take 100%of seismic force in one direction + 30% of seismic force in the other direction.
Example Ex+0.3Ey.

for the case of doing dynamic analysis ( response spectrum) in etabs and after defining respose spectrum function.

my questions in response spectrum case data menu as follows.

*1-modal combination do we use CQC or SRSS ?

2-Directional combination do we use SRSS or (ABS + ORTHOGONAL self factor = 0.3)

3-input response spectrum do we combine the two directions of seismic forces (U1 & U2)in one response spectrum case or we do it separatly for every seismic force direction?

4-what is the required value of input respose spectrum Uz as per ASCE-7*
Best regards.​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 أغسطس 2013)

لا اعلم لماذا كلما يكون هناك أمل .. نفقد الأمل !
اين كبار المهندسين


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور باشمهندس ميشيل على هذا المجهود المميز 

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 سبتمبر 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> لا اعلم لماذا كلما يكون هناك أمل .. نفقد الأمل !
> اين كبار المهندسين



علينا دائما ألا نفقد الأمل
وعلينا دائما أن نجتهد فى طلب العلم حتى وأن أخفقنا فى بعض المحاولات فبالأجتهاد والمثابرة سوف نتعلم 

أعتذر لك ولكل زملائى عن الأنقطاع عن المنتدى لبعض الوقت 

تقبل تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 سبتمبر 2013)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> وبحل هذه المعادلة كالتالى
> x = A cos wt
> so ; x' = -Aw sin(wt) then
> x" = -Aw^2 cos wt
> ...



إذن لقد حصلنا على هذه الأوميجا 
وحصلنا على دالة الكوزين أو دالة الساين sin or cos function
لحل هذه المعادلة
أننا ببساطة حصلنا على هذا الحل لعدة أسباب
1- ديمومة الطاقة أى أن الطاقة تبادلية طاقة الحركة = طاقة الأنفعال
2- من مسار الحركة للميكانيزم الذى أفترضناه ( خط مستقيم يتحرك عليه نباض وكتلة)

وبالتالى حصلنا على قيمة واحدة للأوميجا

الان نريد أن نستطرد قليلا ماذا لو أحضرنا كتلتان وقمنا بربطهما بنابضين كالتالى

-------------m1--------------------m2
فالكتلة m1 والكتلة m2 يتصلان بنابض خطى 
والكتلة m2 تتصل أيضا بنابض خطى

ماذا نتوقع لحل هذه المعادلة :

أولا لنضع شروط المسألة :
الكتل تتحرك فى مسار مستقيم / إذن نحن نعلم هندسة أو كينماتك الحركة - خط مستقيم
ثانيا النوابض تتشكل تشكل خطى من الدرجة الأولى F=KX

أحتمالات حل هذه المسألة :
الأحتمال الأول أما أن تتحركان الكتلان معا وبنفس الأتجاه 
أو أما أن تتحركان الكتلان كل كتلة بعكس أتجاه الكتلة الأخرى

سوف يسألنى أحد الزملاء ولماذا لا نجزم أنه بأى الأتجاهات سوف تتحرك الكتلاتان
سأقول له نحن لا نستطيع أن نجزم بذلك لأن ذلك هو ما يروق للمادة أو ما يرجع أساسا لمزاج أو مود المادة التى تستقبل تلك الطاقة .. ومن هنا جاءت التسمية ألتحليل المودى للمادة أو مزاج أو الحالة التى سوف تميل إليها تلك المادة

يمكن أن نبنى العلاقات الرياضية لهذا النموذج وسوف نحصل فى تلك الحالة على عدد 2 أوميجا 
أى أن حل معادلات الحركة فى تلك الحالة سوف يقودنا للحصول على قيمتان للأوميجا

ولكن لماذا حدث ذلك ؟
أن ذلك حدث كما بدأت الشرح نتيجة لأن كل كتلة لها أتجاهان للحركة 
فلو تحركا الكتلان معا سوف نحصل على القيمة الأولى للأوميجا
ولو تحرك الكتلان بعكس بعضهما سوف نحصل على القيمة الأخرى

إن ما ذكرناه فى عجالة هنا هو ما نسميه بالمود الأول والمود الثانى لهذان الكتلان 
فلو تحركا معا بنفس الأتجاه لقلنا هذا هو المود الأول
ولو تحركا بعكس الأتجاه لقلنا هذا هو المود الثانى

أى أن المادة لديها المقدرة على أختزال الطاقة بطريقتين
الطريقة الأولى أن يتحرك الكتلان معا 
الطريقة الثانية أن يتحرك بعكس بعض

يمكننا بناء النموذج الرياضى لهذه المقدمة وربط ذلك بالمعادلات الرياضية


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخ ميخائيل اذا ممكن اثبات ان الجسم مع سبرنك على سطح مائل بزاويه ثيتا فان التردد الطبيعي لايعتمد على الزاويه ثيتا
اذا ممكن حل bar مرتبط ب 2 سبرنك متوازيين وبصوره عموديه وهناك قوه على pt مره وضعناها في منتصف ال bar ومره اخرى وضعناها ليست بالمنتصف اي تميل الى احد الجانبين (كل النظام بصوره عموديه)
اذا ممكن الاجابه للحاجه الماسه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 سبتمبر 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخ ميخائيل اذا ممكن اثبات ان الجسم مع سبرنك على سطح مائل بزاويه ثيتا فان التردد الطبيعي لايعتمد على الزاويه ثيتا
> اذا ممكن حل bar مرتبط ب 2 سبرنك متوازيين وبصوره عموديه وهناك قوه على pt مره وضعناها في منتصف ال bar ومره اخرى وضعناها ليست بالمنتصف اي تميل الى احد الجانبين (كل النظام بصوره عموديه)
> اذا ممكن الاجابه للحاجه الماسه



اذا ممكن اثبات ان الجسم مع سبرنك على سطح مائل بزاويه ثيتا فان التردد الطبيعي لايعتمد على الزاويه ثيتا 
للأجابة على هذا السؤال أنك ببساطة تقوم بحل مسألة forced vibration motion
إن الحالة الخاصة لحل هذه المعادلة هى حالة free vibration motion والتى منها نحصل على قيمة الأوميجا
وببساطة لحل هذه المسألة سنقول :
m * acceleration = forces
m *x'' = kx- mg sin q

mg sin q = constant value

so assume 
z = kx - constant
z'=kx' and z''=kx'' then

this is a free vibration equation
so we can get solution
z = A cos wt
w^2 = K/m

so we can get a solution that

x = constant 2 * cos wt

constant 2 = k/m(1-??) you can get it
so w value is not depending on theta angle


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اذا ممكن حل bar مرتبط ب 2 سبرنك متوازيين وبصوره عموديه وهناك قوه على pt مره وضعناها في منتصف ال bar ومره اخرى وضعناها ليست بالمنتصف اي تميل الى احد الجانبين (كل النظام بصوره عموديه)

نفس الكلام أنت تتحدث عن forced vibration motion
بما أن هذا البار مثبت على نابضين بالتالى له 2 أوميجا
ستقوم بعمل نفس خطوات الحل أى أن الحالة الخاصة هى free vibration
ومنها ستحصل على عدد 2 أوميجا للنظام
الحالة الثانية هى بناء المعادلات مع أعتبار حالتين
الحالة الأولى القوة بالمنتصف
الحالة الثانية القوة بالطرف

وستجد أن نتائج المعادلات ستعتمد فقط على قيم أوميجا بصرف النظر عن القوى
لأن الأوميجا هى خاصية بالمادة
أعتذر للعجالة فى الشرح


----------



## tarek_abulail (9 يونيو 2014)

Michael
You had already my respect and more after reading all your sensible engineering and the way you explain to us simplified way so we get the result better than just repeat examples like without understanding.
God Bless you


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (8 فبراير 2015)

الاخوة الكرام 
هل هناك من قام بتجميع هذه المناقشة المتميزة في ملفات وورد او pdf يتكرم برفعها 
وهو طلب أيضا للمهندس الفاضل ميشيل صاحب الموضوع حيث انه قد يكون اجرى عليها تحديثات بعد انتهاء المناقشات 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 فبراير 2015)

مازال لدي الامل ان اعيد طرح هذا الموضوع مرة اخري...


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (9 فبراير 2015)

انا اجلس الان لدراسة هذا الشرح المميز و كنت اتمنى لو عند حضرتك ملفاته حيث هناك اشارة الى اشكال توضيحية و لكنها غير موجودة بالشرح
لك جزيل الشكر على جهدك المخلص


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 فبراير 2015)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> انا اجلس الان لدراسة هذا الشرح المميز و كنت اتمنى لو عند حضرتك ملفاته حيث هناك اشارة الى اشكال توضيحية و لكنها غير موجودة بالشرح
> لك جزيل الشكر على جهدك المخلص



سوف أبحث لك عن الملف وأحاول رفعه مرة أخرى
وأن كنت أريد تحديث الموضوع كاملا 
إن هذا الموضوع جدير بأن يتم طرحه مرة أخرى
وأشكرك على متابعتك وبعث الهمة على مواصلة هذه الدراسة وهى بفضل تشجيعكم


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (10 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سوف أبحث لك عن الملف وأحاول رفعه مرة أخرى
> وأن كنت أريد تحديث الموضوع كاملا
> إن هذا الموضوع جدير بأن يتم طرحه مرة أخرى
> وأشكرك على متابعتك وبعث الهمة على مواصلة هذه الدراسة وهى بفضل تشجيعكم



اكرر شكري لك و اشجعك على تحديث الموضوع فما اجمل ان نستمر في التعلم و القراءة فنرتقي 
ولقد كنت بدأت بدراسة الموضوع من كتاب الدكتور عمار كعدان - اسس التحليل الديناميكي - وهو رائع و لكن عندما وقعت على موضوع حضرتك اجلت الكتاب قليلا رغم عبقرية بساطته حتى اكمل هذا الموضوع لاستعمالك المصطلحات المصرية التي اعرفها مما يساعد على الالمام بالموضوع ثم العودة الى الكتاب ثم ثم ثم ..... إن شاء الله


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مايو 2017)

رابط محدث لكتاب Introduction to Structural Dynamics

http://bookzz.org/book/2819597/3ef2d4

تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا م ميشيل واعانك الله علي تحديث الموضوع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي ميشيل


----------



## eng-mahfouz (17 أكتوبر 2018)

السلام عليكم كنا نتمنى ان يتعمق النقاش الذي لم يدور اصلا حول علاقة الكود ASEC7-10or16كما ذكر السيد *ayelamayem77في مداخلته مع برنامج ايتاب ومتى ندخل** Uz وماهي قيمتها ومتى لاندخلها وذلك حسب اشتراطات الكود السابق اضافة الى .....لانه اهم من التعمق بالعلاقات الرياضية التي تفيد من الناحية الاكاديمية النظريةوالله اعلم*


----------

